# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  New Stemcell Treatment Photos... wow?

## NeedHairASAP

wow?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

The guy seems to be very active on the HS and HRN forums. Spencer should contact him. 


I can't believe it, but it should be looked into asap. There is nothing else worth looking in atm.

----------


## bananana

Whats this?  :EEK!: 
Who was the doctor? What did he do?

I googled this image - but couldnt find anything! 
Sounds too good...

----------


## Artista

It would be nice to hear what Spencer has to say about this "Dr. Nigam"

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Dr. Nigam

he's on HRN and HS

thats the "restoration network" and the "site"....



The guy is super active and knows a lot about what histogen and others are doing. He is supposedly talking to hitzig, Lauster, and the Japanese guys.


it costs like $3,700USD I believe... sounds too good to be true, but like I said, this guy is too active on the forums and is making bold claims. It sounds like he should have published papers and more pictures out by February. So we'll know whether this is legit or not very soon.

Again, can not believe this. Spencer, get on it bro. This guy is being super open and cooperative with anyone who cares to ask.




I understand this seems to good to be true, and may end up untrue, but we should at least be respectful to the guy until we know. He's being more open and active on the forums than almost any other doctor I've ever seen, so lets not "Dr. Nigam" him, or call him a scammer, or be rude just yet. Rather, lets ask spencer to check into it, or check into it ourselves.

----------


## bananana

Thanks mate, I found an email of this guy from Mumbai,
I'm sending it right now.

I don't want to get my hopes up, but holy shit - if this is true...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

i dont understand the difference between the "hair multiplication" he offers and the "stem cell treatment" that he offers. He seems to distinguish them from each other. 


Very confusing-- thats something spencer could clarify.

----------


## didi

Dr Niga is not coherent with his explanations

Its very confusing

My understanding is that he offers:

-Hair multiplication
-stem cell treatment
-hair doubling(something similar to Gho but 20&#37; better)

he is all over the shop, confusing as hell


its easy to get lost with all terms he is throwing around, 

he also offers fue, fur, syntetic hairs...why need for that bs if you got cloning up and running

----------


## dex89

Please let this be it.

----------


## Artista

'HOPE' is infectious and I love it.  'Please let this be' is right

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Damn, this is EXACTLY the kind of thing that we need!!

----------


## neversaynever

> wow?


 Im doubtful, but hopeful. He says patents are pending, which sets off an alarm bell in my head. Would like to see the one year photos....and alot more photos. And a working patent.

----------


## baldybald

a long long conversation in hairsite about this

----------


## Delphi

Guys, come on now! I'm all for being positive but this is a no brainer. It's a sham, how can you not see that?  It's astonishing to me how gullible  the same handful of posters on this forum are! Think it through logically. This is some obscure indian doctor, who also happens to sell artificial hair implants, who is also attempting to publicly franchise his business to both doctors and non medical business people.  

So hey, if you think it works you should all pool your money  together and purchase a franchise. You'll have the rights to the cure. It would be a lot cheaper than all of you just paying to have this done.
Perhaps the hairsite folks should arrange this? :Smile:

----------


## john2399

is there a link to those photos ?

----------


## bananana

> Guys, come on now! I'm all for being positive but this is a no brainer. It's a sham, how can you not see that?  It's astonishing to me how gullible  the same handful of posters on this forum are! Think it through logically. This is some obscure indian doctor, who also happens to sell artificial hair implants, who is also attempting to publicly franchise his business to both doctors and non medical business people.  
> 
> So hey, if you think it works you should all pool your money  together and purchase a franchise. You'll have the rights to the cure. It would be a lot cheaper than all of you just paying to have this done.
> Perhaps the hairsite folks should arrange this?


 We just dont know. Has/is someone KNOWN on the forum willing to go there and check it out? $3700 isnt so much, we could make a "pool" like you said, I'd be willing to give $100 of more if someone dared go there and see the situation.

I'm reading the hairsite thread now.
http://www.*************/hair-loss/b...r&descasc=DESC

----------


## neversaynever

> We just dont know. Has/is someone KNOWN on the forum willing to go there and check it out? $3700 isnt so much, we could make a "pool" like you said, I'd be willing to give $100 of more if someone dared go there and see the situation.
> 
> I'm reading the hairsite thread now.
> http://www.*************/hair-loss/b...r&descasc=DESC


 Nothing needs to be checked out. If he's for real, there will be strong evidence, patents, and more. He says it will come very soon.

Its a scam until proven otherwise, but nothing wrong with a bit of hope  :Wink:  He claims to have beaten all the major players to the holy grail. That kind of big claim requires big proof. We'll see...

BTW. Photo evidence needs to be done correctly, and even then photos are not enough. If he is not scamming he will need international patents and more.

----------


## Ginkosama

I love how these new products always come from years of intense trials and research that costed buckets of dollars but when it comes to taking picture it's 2 or 3 with a 20$ camera.

----------


## mjolnir

> Guys, come on now! I'm all for being positive but this is a no brainer. It's a sham, how can you not see that?  It's astonishing to me how gullible  the same handful of posters on this forum are! Think it through logically. This is some obscure indian doctor, who also happens to sell artificial hair implants, who is also attempting to publicly franchise his business to both doctors and non medical business people.  
> 
> So hey, if you think it works you should all pool your money  together and purchase a franchise. You'll have the rights to the cure. It would be a lot cheaper than all of you just paying to have this done.
> Perhaps the hairsite folks should arrange this?


 Agreed. If you've believe this, I've got a bridge to sell you.

----------


## JJJJrS

> is there a link to those photos ?


 needhairasap, where did you find these pictures on his site? I can't find them anywhere.

----------


## ihavebeenchosenithasbegun

> needhairasap, where did you find these pictures on his site? I can't find them anywhere.


 http://www.drnigams.net/gallery.html








Some other stuff from the gallery.

I'm not buying it.

----------


## didi

Im not playing devils advacate here but consider this

he is well known in india, dr bollywood, lot of pics on his website support that claim

now he made a huge claim and ultimately put his reputation on line, would anyone in the right mind do that unless they got goodies..or else he ll go from dr bollywood to dr scumbag

----------


## ihavebeenchosenithasbegun

Does that look like topik or something? Idk, I don't use.

----------


## neversaynever

His stem cell treatment has a 50% success rate (money back if it fails). He is a celebrity in India. The photos are terrible quality. I don't know. Still think its a scam, but there is a slight, very slight, tiny part of me that thinks he MIGHT possibly be for real. Let's hope its not another qr678 (or whatever the hell it was).

----------


## ihavebeenchosenithasbegun

> His stem cell treatment has a 50&#37; success rate (money back if it fails). He is a celebrity in India. The photos are terrible quality. I don't know. Still think its a scam, but there is a slight, very slight, tiny part of me that thinks he MIGHT possibly be for real. Let's hope its not another qr678 (or whatever the hell it was).


 I wouldn't call him a "celebrity" per se, but he has done some hair work on huge Indian celebrities from the pics in his site. I'm sure there were more others that didn't want to reveal they got work done.

He has a good reputation I guess.

But still man, I just don't see innovations like this coming out India, yet. These countries only copy or improve upon innovations that was already made in the west.

----------


## clarence

> But still man, I just don't see innovations like this coming out India, yet. These countries only copy or improve upon innovations that was already made in the west.


 Such as Dr. Gho's?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> But still man, I just don't see innovations like this coming out India, yet. These countries only copy or improve upon innovations that was already made in the west.


 You hit on a key point.  Improve.

The western world is so god damn bent out of shape about stem cell research and the stupid god damn bible thumping idiot morons that it hinders the advancement of science and will in the coming years since stem cells are where its at.

Therefore until the west realizes how ignorant masses are hindering the scientific and medical advances possible through unrestricted stem cell work...this kind of thing *IS* going to come from non-western civilization.

----------


## frankJ

> You hit on a key point.  Improve.
> 
> The western world is so god damn bent out of shape about stem cell research and the stupid god damn bible thumping idiot morons that it hinders the advancement of science and will in the coming years since stem cells are where its at.
> 
> Therefore until the west realizes how ignorant masses are hindering the scientific and medical advances possible through unrestricted stem cell work...this kind of thing *IS* going to come from non-western civilization.


 It seems the captions on the photos mostly mention adult stem cells.  This is not the technology that the bible thumpers object to.  If this is a real treatment it not them that have kept it from coming to the United States.  Also I don't think that the bible thumpers have banned embryonic stem cell research, only the funding of such research with federal dollars.  Private  individuals are free to experiment as they like.  Even if federal dollars do go into embryonic stem cell research it seems unlikely the research would be for the purpose of curing baldness.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Dr. Nigam apparently has tried to post on baldtruth but has been unable to. He seems to want to answer "many queries" being put forth on the bald truth.


He also seems to be implying that many more photos will be posted in the coming months, all of which will be in HD. 

I think we should be politely pressure the doctor to continue posting pictures, and also suggest other forms of evidence that we feel are persuasive. 





AGAIN, this obviously seems to good to be true. But if the doctor is so willing to be held up to (polite) scrutiny, then why not scrutinize?

If in the coming months he does not post any more convincing photos, or follow up on other promises such as publications or formal trials, then we will know. Until then lets politely scrutinize and inquire.



Spencer should interview him, or at least let the man post on here. It seems his posts are blocked.

----------


## Winston

> It seems his posts are blocked.


 This a false statement.

Dr. Nigam's posts have NOT   been "blocked." For the past 10 months, due to an overwhelming number of companies attempting to spam baldtruthtalk.com, ALL new users  are automatically  placed in a moderation queue. Due to the large number of people who sign up on a daily basis to this forum, the approval process can get quite backed up.

Normally physicians who  would like to respond to posts related to themselves on BTT  contact us directly before attempting to sign up as a user. This is the usual professional  protocol. 

Today was the first time Dr. Nigam attempted to contact us directly by  sending three less than friendly emails. For this reason, I have forwarded  the messages to Spencer Kobren to which he requested that I contact Dr. Nigam to offer the option to  speak with Spencer directly.

As of yet, we have not heard back from Dr. Nigam.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> This a false statement.
> 
> Dr. Nigam's posts have NOT   been "blocked." For the past 10 months, due to an overwhelming number of companies attempting to spam baldtruthtalk.com, ALL new users  are automatically  placed in a moderation queue. Due to the large number of people who sign up on a daily basis to this forum, the approval process can get quite backed up.
> 
> Normally physicians who  would like to respond to posts related to themselves on BTT  contact us directly before attempting to sign up as a user. This is the usual professional  protocol. 
> 
> Today was the first time Dr. Nigam attempted to contact us directly by  sending three less than friendly emails. For this reason, I have forwarded  the messages to Spencer Kobren to which he requested that I contact Dr. Nigam to offer the option to  speak with Spencer directly.
> 
> As of yet, we have not heard back from Dr. Nigam.


 
Thats cool winston. I meant to imply they were probably qued, not authoratarianly blocked. Thanks for update. This seems too good to be true, but the doctor seems very open to scrutiny, so why not? Aderans recently admitted practical failure so, not much else to talk about. Thanks again for update.

----------


## neversaynever

> I wouldn't call him a "celebrity" per se, but he has done some hair work on huge Indian celebrities from the pics in his site. I'm sure there were more others that didn't want to reveal they got work done.
> 
> He has a good reputation I guess.
> 
> But still man, I just don't see innovations like this coming out India, yet. These countries only copy or improve upon innovations that was already made in the west.


 There was the work done by that Tokyo team recently. But japan is very different to india. I agree its highly doubtful that something like this would come out of india. Plus they dont have enough governing bodies to stop the scammers selling bogus services and products. But the scientific side of india is growing at a rapid rate (so is the easts economic power). Then again, if he is multiplying cells, wheres the safety profile? In the west scientists go though alot of effort to prove something is safe. What has nigam done? Hmm

I dont see it happening either, but open enough to let him prove me wrong (no faint task!).

----------


## bananana

I contacted a person from Mumbai that had a procedure at Dr. Nigams, he had FUE done, not hair multiplication, but he said he met other patients who had stem cell therapy being done while he was there. (results take 6 months or more to show so he doesnt know how are they doing).

He also confirms they are very busy, working from 10am to 10pm, and are very experienced and overall quality is very good.

----------


## neversaynever

> I contacted a person from Mumbai that had a procedure at Dr. Nigams, he had FUE done, not hair multiplication, but he said he met other patients who had stem cell therapy being done while he was there. (results take 6 months or more to show so he doesnt know how are they doing).
> 
> He also confirms they are very busy, working from 10am to 10pm, and are very experienced and overall quality is very good.


 But why would someone have fue if stem cell therapy is available? Did you ask him that?

----------


## bananana

> But why would someone have fue if stem cell therapy is available? Did you ask him that?


 He said it was a new therapy when he came there and he wanted to get just FUE, he has minor hairloss.
(I guess he didnt have enough info about stem cell)

I will ask him would he go back to do stem cell if he wants more density and does he know any names of any stem cell patients? 

He said there were people receiving stem cell therapy while he was there.

If you wish write some questions for him and I'll ask (just not too much, I don't want to strangle him)

----------


## 534623

> Today was the first time Dr. Nigam attempted to contact us directly by  sending three less than friendly emails. For this reason, I have forwarded  the messages to Spencer Kobren to which he requested that I contact Dr. Nigam to offer the option to  speak with Spencer directly.
> 
> As of yet, we have not heard back from Dr. Nigam.


 Dr. Nigam wrote:



> RECIEVED MAIL FROM KOBRENS ASSISTANT TODAY AND AND WAS ASKED ABOUT MY SKYPE NUMBER ,WILL BE SENDING HIM TOMORROW.MORE AND BETTER PICS WILL COME SLOWLY,WITH MY OWN PIC IN HIGH DEFINATION NEXT WEEK,AS I SOUGHT OUT THE TECHNICAL UPLOADING PROBLEM WITH THE ADMIN,OR AS SUGGESTED BY NITESH TO MAIL IT DIRECTLY TO *************

----------


## NeedHairASAP

This guy is not joking. I really can not believe this. 






Assuming what he says is true, and considering the efficacy split of "20% 30% 50%", one good question is: 

at this point, what do you believe are the possible drivers affecting, or determining, the 20% of results that are not responding?

----------


## Artista

where are you seeing Dr Nigam's remarks to Spencer?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> where are you seeing Dr Nigam's remarks to Spencer?


 h*irsite


10char

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This guy is not joking. I really can not believe this. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming what he says is true, and considering the efficacy split of "20% 30% 50%", one good question is: 
> 
> at this point, what do you believe are the possible drivers affecting, or determining, the 20% of results that are not responding?


 This thread is a joke.

----------


## Artista

Thank you NeedHair'

----------


## bananana

> This thread is a joke.


 If you're going to bash this thread, at least do it properly. 
Give some arguments, otherwise this sounds like a kindergarten.

From what I found out about Dr.Nigam from his former client is that he is very known in India, sort of a celeb doctor, so I can't seem to grasp why indian "Dr. Oz" of a sort would risk his whole integrity and career by making false and bold statements like this.

I don't know - I might be crazy - but I believe there is something positive behind all this.

Time will tell.

----------


## mjolnir

> If you're going to bash this thread, at least do it properly. 
> Give some arguments, otherwise this sounds like a kindergarten.
> 
> From what I found out about Dr.Nigam from his former client is that he is very known in India, sort of a celeb doctor, so I can't seem to grasp why indian "Dr. Oz" of a sort would risk his whole integrity and career by making false and bold statements like this.
> 
> I don't know - I might be crazy - but I believe there is something positive behind all this.
> 
> Time will tell.


 Even if those are somehow legitimate results, this would still have to go through several years of safety trials before any rational human being would even consider such a procedure. The guy offers artificial hair implants, for heavens sake - there are reasons that's banned in the US. No, if this were real, and he any notion of medical ethics, we'd be looking at the results of proper clinical trials, and not some pictures on a website.

----------


## bananana

> Even if those are somehow legitimate results, this would still have to go through several years of safety trials before any rational human being would even consider such a procedure. The guy offers artificial hair implants, for heavens sake - there are reasons that's banned in the US. No, if this were real, and he any notion of medical ethics, we'd be looking at the results of proper clinical trials, and not some pictures on a website.


 Logical statement. I don't know what to say, other than they don't have FDA in india. As far as I know, doctor said on h4irsite they tested it and if proved safe. I can't pinpoint his statement, I'd had to go through the whole thread again. 

I'm sure he'll come here on forum when he's approved and try to elaborate on everything.

----------


## Thinning@30

> From what I found out about Dr.Nigam from his former client is that he is very known in India, sort of a celeb doctor, so I can't seem to grasp why indian "Dr. Oz" of a sort would risk his whole integrity and career by making false and bold statements like this.


 I just had to point out, Dr. Oz is notorious for plugging all sorts of pseudoscientific garbage.  In fact, celebrity doctors in general are the worst when it comes to promoting unproven and sometimes even dangerous treatments.  Sadly, the consequences of being associated with flimflam are nowhere near as bad as they should be.  People have short memories, and the con artists just move on to the next scam.

I would love for this to be the real deal, but we need to be very skeptical of anything that isn't going through standard three-phase clinical trials.

----------


## bananana

> I just had to point out, Dr. Oz is notorious for plugging all sorts of pseudoscientific garbage.  In fact, celebrity doctors in general are the worst when it comes to promoting unproven and sometimes even dangerous treatments.  Sadly, the consequences of being associated with flimflam are nowhere near as bad as they should be.  People have short memories, and the con artists just move on to the next scam.
> 
> I would love for this to be the real deal, but we need to be very skeptical of anything that isn't going through standard three-phase clinical trials.


 Ok, so it might be bad analogy as I'm living 10000 miles far from USA and I've never ever watched a single episode of Oz - I just heard about him from women who do watch those kind of shows.  :Embarrassment: 

Agreed with you on the second part. I'm not defending or accusing anyone, I'm just giving this a chance.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

[IMG]http://www.**********************.com/uploads_user/184000/183838/12879.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NeedHairASAP

"Dear Bill,
               Good to see you. As suggested by you, since last 20 days, I have a new professional photographer, as you know Stem Cell results normally takes 3-6 months to show results, I will definitely post after pictures then. At present, I will be posting existing pics. Till then, members can talk or email my patients to know about their experiences. I welcome thorough scrutiny by your members and doctors in this forum, so that I can try to provide answers to their informed questions. I am not making any tall claims. At present, we are seeing good results of hair multiplication on approximately 50% patients, average results on approximately 30% patients and unfortunately no results for 20% patients (in which case we repeat Stem Cells HM process once or twice again with no added cost.) As you are aware SHM is an evolving science wherein proving every month. As per my information, our success rate is one of the best in the world in SHM (our FUT and FUE work is gradually replaced by Stem Cells. I see no harm in using combination approach of SHM and FUE. We use FUE on those part of the scalp where SHM growth is not dense. I think with professional good quality pictures, one can easily distinguish between Stem Cell Hair and FUE Hair since FUE Hair will most probably leave dimpling mark at the point of graft incision and FUE implants cannot be as dense as SHM growth of hair. Till few months, when I'll pose high definition professional photographs, members are welcome to communicate with my patients or visit the clinic. I will shortly be posting my Stem Cell lab multiplying and growing cells microscopic photographs. In the mean time, I can take up informed questions on the land scape of global Stem Cell research and what is my hair multiplication process except  my proprietory process which is part of my patent application process. Since speaking to you, we have opened 4 more clinics. Next Clinic is coming up at Delhi in Jan. We are doing 100 plus cases per clinic per month with 70% clients for SHM with a team of 4 plastic surgeons, 18 dermatologists and  a team of 74 graduate doctors, technicians and nurses. This would not be possible if our clinic is not producing 'good results.' Our competitors, Adreans research is in the second phase of clinical trial, our success rate is much higher than Dr.Gho who is into Stem Cell activation, not multiplication and our technique is much advanced than A Cell Stem Cell activation.We are in the finalisaton process to start joint clinical trials for our third stage of hair differentiation in vitro in the lab with a renowned Germen regenerative lab who were the first lab to produce neo-papillae hair follicle in-vitro. I have introduced myself to this forum to be thoroughly scrutinised and share wisdom by fellow members and expert faculty of doctors.
Regards,
Dr.Nigam "


from HRN




At least one photo_ seems_ to be doctored

----------


## inspects

> I have introduced myself to this forum to be thoroughly scrutinised and share wisdom by fellow members and expert faculty of doctors.


 Simply using Google and the proper keyword searches, things don't look to good.

----------


## Winston

Update:

Dr. Nigam has not responded to my email asking for his contact  information and offer to speak with Spencer Kobren directly.

----------


## ihavebeenchosenithasbegun

Look at it closely. He/they could have used another picture at least when they're faking.

----------


## Artista

I have written to him as well.

----------


## Artista

> Look at it closely. He/they could have used another picture at least when they're faking.


 If you look at the persons left side in the 'before'  photo ,,the hair outline ,from ear to top,  is identical to the 'after' photo.  Not a good sign at all for Dr Nigam....!!!!
(same goes for his right side)

----------


## bananana

I'm a photographer - and 1 thing is for sure:
there are 3 photos that are clearly faked in before/after photos - if anyone is interested, I can fully elaborate with visual proof.

But - lets say this has been done because he didnt want to wait 3-6 months to photograph new results.

So, I'm looking for NEW high resolutiom photos (taken with at least professional canon DSLR camera).

If doctor can provide .DNG  files(digital negative photos - all dslr support those),
it can be seen if they are tempered with or not. Period.

Further, I contacted Mr.Bharat Kamdar and he has done only FUE transplant, not hair multiplication. I wish to hear explanation. (maybe patient photos got mixed...)

Doctor, I know you're reading this - I pray to God you're honest - and you
really have the cure. Please give us honest proof or take one person from forum to do the procedure.

----------


## gutted

> If you look at the persons left side in the 'before'  photo ,,the hair outline ,from ear to top,  is identical to the 'after' photo.  Not a good sign at all for Dr Nigam....!!!!
> (same goes for his right side)


 look at the before picture...its been doctored with clone stamp tool in photoshop.

the side/back hairs are all in the same position too...

----------


## 534623

> look at the before picture...its been doctored with clone stamp tool in photoshop.


 Which tools and techniques used Whitfield?
Should I analyze his published photos?

----------


## gutted

> Which tools and techniques used Whitfield?
> Should I analyze his published photos?


 lool why does it always come back to whitfield with you???

keep to the topic  :Smile:

----------


## didi

so how can we trust this dr when he intentionally tries to deceive public?
I know, he ll blame his website developer for this


he steals images from other researchers and puts it on his website
shows us photoshoped pix claiming they are real
when asked about weightloss complaints he says his wife runs weightloss business and not him, yet on indian tv he craps on about weightloss

Just looka at him here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9td68dQlO8s

dr nigam slimonphone

----------


## Delphi

But wait, he says his clinic is the first in the world that offer hair multiplication and you guys don't believe him? :Smile: Maybe he can grow hair over the phone too?  :Smile:

----------


## didi

Timeline,Dr nigam in 2011- full head of hair, by the jan of 2012 he goes from nw1 to nw6(working in nuclear powerplant),by the july of 2012 dr nigam is back to nw1..


Nigam in 2011, perfect head of hair





In jan 2012 he was nw6



July 2012 dr nigam is nw1

----------


## neversaynever

> Timeline,Dr nigam in 2011- full head of hair, by the jan of 2012 he goes from nw1 to nw6(working in nuclear powerplant),by the july of 2012 dr nigam is back to nw1..
> 
> 
> Nigam in 2011, perfect head of hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess thats the closest thing he has to evidence so far! Ok, clear improvements, but his hairloss wasnt MPB was it?

----------


## Breaking Bald

This whole thing seems a bit dodgy tbh.

1. Why have we only just started hearing about this?

2. Has the stem cell stuff gone through clinical trials and safety tests?

3. If it is legit who the hell can say that it is safe?

----------


## didi

*'Regarding the weight-loss clinic under Dr.Nigam Brand is run by my wife. Since last 5 years, my research is totally focused on Stem Cell Hair Multiplication.'*


Another lie exposed, when asked about complaints with his weightloss program he tries to distance himself by saying that is his wifes business...in the last 5 years totally focused on ScHM ..hmm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9td68dQlO8s


dr bollywood you shd be an actor

----------


## neversaynever

> This whole thing seems a bit dodgy tbh.
> 
> 1. Why have we only just started hearing about this?
> 
> 2. Has the stem cell stuff gone through clinical trials and safety tests?
> 
> 3. If it is legit who the hell can say that it is safe?


 Noone can answer those questions. Im 99% sure its a scam.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Exactly, so we really should not be getting too excited about this at all!

----------


## didi

he was secretly working on hair cloning, didnt want anyone to know about it, now he is waiting for aderans to finish phase 2 and 3...as you can see dr nigam is ahead of them..and when aderans get green light from FDA then dr nigam will just apply for permit.

But wait, fda cant just let him sell his untested product, they will tell him to go through 3 phases  before he is allowed to do so, thats like 5 years at least

----------


## neversaynever

> Exactly, so we really should not be getting too excited about this at all!


 True, but most people are just grilling dr nigam with questions. Its mainly guarded excitement. 99% chance they expose a scammer. 1% chance he might be for real.

----------


## gmonasco

> But wait, fda cant just let him sell his untested product, they will tell him to go through 3 phases  before he is allowed to do so, thats like 5 years at least


 The FDA regulates drugs; they don't regulate medical procedures.

----------


## neversaynever

> he was secretly working on hair cloning, didnt want anyone to know about it, now he is waiting for aderans to finish phase 2 and 3...as you can see dr nigam is ahead of them..and when aderans get green light from FDA then dr nigam will just apply for permit.
> 
> But wait, fda cant just let him sell his untested product, they will tell him to go through 3 phases  before he is allowed to do so, thats like 5 years at least


 thats the biggest giveaway that this is a scam. Just because aderans get a green light, that does not mean nigam will. FDA approval requires trials. Nigam hasnt even got a patent! Now if he had a patent in place, i might be curious.

AND of course, those photos look completely fake.

----------


## neversaynever

> The FDA regulates drugs; they don't regulate medical procedures.


 But surely they regulate the injection of multiplied stem cells?

----------


## didi

Think about it guys, fda will not let some unknown so called  dr offer stem cell HM without trials, how do we know its safe? even some Gho juice components are banned and he cant run business in usa.
Aderans would be fuming about it, they have been going through trials for ages and then dr bollywood comes from nowhere and steals the show without trials...no way..you cant start selling pain killer without going through testing ..stem cells Hair cloning , sure pass

----------


## Artista

Does 'Dr.' Nigam also sell  "GLH Colored Hair Thickener Spray" by Ronco,,how about the  'Pocket Fisherman' ? 
Im done with this topic unless he actually has amazing REAL photographs as proof. Until then, he is just another 2nd rate salesman

----------


## bananana

This is his last post on h4irsite regarding photos:

"_»Dear xxx, the pic ur mentioning,the guys vertex with thin hair was shaved off,before SHM injections and arterial prp.hence he has thicker growth of natural hair in that area.Regarding angle of hair, please try to click your own photos for next 3to 4 days ,u may find 2 pics with same angle of hair. i am the cmd of drnigam's group,i focus on hair transplant, my wife on obesity and dr rajat on other cosmetic surgeries, being more popular face of the brand, media takes my interviews on many issues connected to my brand..now what's your problem dear,when INDIA TV shows me with bollywood celebs,on their show,on any cosmetic surgery topic. YESTERDAY, i requested u to give me 30 days to send my photographer to different patients home for follow up pics..let me see, how many of them u consider photoshopped...!u can see me on skype after 11 months of my SHM plus fut on vertex and check my before pics on my website...i hope u will not discover photoshop on skype. regards dr nigam."_ 

I still dont know what to make of it. 

Maybe, just MAYBE this is a case of EXTREMELY poor marketing that has a great product behind it. We shall see soon.

----------


## Delphi

> Maybe, just MAYBE this is a case of EXTREMELY poor marketing that has a great product behind it. We shall see soon.


 Really??? Really??? This is why this industry is chock full of charlatans, it's easy pickins!

----------


## bananana

> Really??? Really??? This is why this industry is chock full of charlatans, it's easy pickins!


 Ok, calm down ffs. I said MAYBE. 

I'm outta this thread until some new info occurs.

----------


## didi

'the pic ur mentioning,the guys vertex with thin hair was shaved off,before SHM injections and arterial prp.hence he has thicker growth of natural hair in that area.Regarding angle of hair, please try to click your own photos for next 3to 4 days ,u may find 2 pics with same angle of hair.'


so dr nigam admits that they have shaved off this guys head to make him nw6,(hmm he never said that before), so they wanted to make him look balder than he really is, delibaret deception....

second point,  he talks about 3-4 days but in the pic it says that 'after' photo is 2 months after injections...

----------


## UK_

Fake pics.  Nobody in India can cure hair loss.

Same bullshit like that Q678 rubbish that came out 2 years ago from some bogus Indian doctor, they post fake pics and make crazy claims that morons latch on to.

----------


## Jasari

This is going to sound awful, but do we really think any form of hairloss solution/ or break though in medicine will be coming out of India??

Thats the biggest bell ringer for me personally -- Secondly if anything cured hairloss to any reasonable degree; surely one wouldnt need to go to bald truth ( A niche hairloss website) to find out about it.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

well, at this point, it's in Dr. Nigams hands to prove it. All we can do until then is speculate and name-call. 


I think it's best to assume it doesn't work until the Dr. proves us otherwise. 


To start, CLEAR pictures would be good. Then we'll obviously want more.


Apparently, Dr. Nigam will be posting pictures of him with Lauster this week. Which is interesting.


I also find it hard to believe that the doc would HUNT scrutiny so hard. The way he is looking to be scrutinized will weed out any scam artist in a matter of months. 


All very interesting, but we'll see. At this point, it doesn't seem to amount to much. But I'm happy to see what the Dr. comes up with over the next two months. Good luck to him.

----------


## inspects

> simply using google and the proper keyword searches, things don't look to good.


 lol...... :Big Grin:

----------


## neversaynever

> This is going to sound awful, but do we really think any form of hairloss solution/ or break though in medicine will be coming out of India??
> 
> Thats the biggest bell ringer for me personally -- Secondly if anything cured hairloss to any reasonable degree; surely one wouldnt need to go to bald truth ( A niche hairloss website) to find out about it.


 Its only awful if the reasoning behind the logic is wrong  :Wink: 

You are right though, why would a man who has cracked the problem of multiplying hairs have a shoddy homemade website, with doctored pictures, and pics from forums and other sites, no patent, no scientific publications, and be announcing it to the world via internet forums. Totally bogus. And you are right about the breakthrough coming out of India. Stem cell treatments require strict safety trials (thats even if they succesfully multiply cells!), India doesnt have the regulations or scientific funding to conduct such big work right now. Thats why all their science and medical students (and theres ALOT of them), study abroad.

----------


## Thinning@30

> You are right though, why would a man who has cracked the problem of multiplying hairs have a shoddy homemade website, with doctored pictures, and pics from forums and other sites, no patent, no scientific publications, and be announcing it to the world via internet forums. Totally bogus.


 This.  One thing I've noticed about the people promoting scam hair loss treatments is that they always seem to avoid engaging the medical and scientific establishment.  Think about it: if you discovered the holy grail in hair loss treatments (i.e. something significantly better than finasteride and minoxidil), you would be shouting from the rooftops and publishing in every respected journal.  You would document the hell out of your results so as to leave no doubt as to what you'd accomplished and you'd welcome and encourage independent confirmation and peer review, so that you could get credit for your discovery.

The market for a baldness cure is enormous, so there would be no reason not to promote the product through conventional advertizing in the mainstream media.  The scammers don't do this.  They want to quietly sell their snake oil products to us and avoid critical scrutiny of their claims.  I've seen it time and again in the past few years that I've been active on this forum.  Anyone remember Provillus, Bioregenerative Sciences, or TRX2?

----------


## inspects

> This.  One thing I've noticed about the people promoting scam hair loss treatments is that they always seem to avoid engaging the medical and scientific establishment.  Think about it: if you discovered the holy grail in hair loss treatments (i.e. something significantly better than finasteride and minoxidil), you would be shouting from the rooftops and publishing in every respected journal.  You would document the hell out of your results so as to leave no doubt as to what you'd accomplished and you'd welcome and encourage independent confirmation and peer review, so that you could get credit for your discovery.
> 
> The market for a baldness cure is enormous, so there would be no reason not to promote the product through conventional advertizing in the mainstream media.  The scammers don't do this.  They want to quietly sell their snake oil products to us and avoid critical scrutiny of their claims.  I've seen it time and again in the past few years that I've been active on this forum.  Anyone remember Provillus, Bioregenerative Sciences, or TRX2?


 You're exactly right man, just think of all the poor unsuspecting people he's ripping off, its really a shame anyone can do this and sleep at night.

But scammers only care about the money, couldn't care less if anyone spent thousands of dollars for absolutely nothing.

When he's gone, another one will be taking his place....sad.

When I posted yesterday to simply Google his name with other relevant keywords, there is page after page about his lack of accomplishments.

I didn't look at the other hair loss forum others said he was posting on, but apparently they don't have any moderation to stop scammers.

What is really hard to believe is anyone in their right mind even thinking his products "could" be a success.....now that is incredible....!

Apparently younger people are slightly gullible at times, cheerleading before doing any investigational due-diligence beyond some Yo-Yo's website claims.

----------


## JJJJrS

> well, at this point, it's in Dr. Nigams hands to prove it. All we can do until then is speculate and name-call. 
> 
> 
> I think it's best to assume it doesn't work until the Dr. proves us otherwise. 
> 
> 
> To start, CLEAR pictures would be good. Then we'll obviously want more.
> 
> 
> ...


 There's nothing interesting about the guy, he's an obvious fraud. Practically every picture on his site is doctored:








The guy is so lazy that he didn't even change the original picture he edited for the before and afters! Look at the side hair, lighting, eyebrows etc. they're the exact same picture. They're not only fake, they're incredibly bad fakes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## didi

this guy looks like an ape, do you wanna that hairline, blows ferudini out of the water, designer hairline

ah forgot you can fix it with syntetic hair by dr nigam


remember these are the patients that fall in 50&#37; success stories,

----------


## Winston

Update 2:

Dr. Nigam has not responded to my email asking for his contact information and offer to speak with Spencer Kobren directly.

----------


## 534623

> Update 2:
> 
> Dr. Nigam has not responded to my email asking for his contact information and offer to speak with Spencer Kobren directly.


 hmrm, maybe he read this ...



> dont be surprised when DrNigam  start offering penis enlargement
> 
> 
> *Let Spence grill him*


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

[IMG]http://www.**********************.com/eve/attachment.php?attachmentid=36890&d=1354189629[/IMG]

Caption: Dr. Nigam with Dr. Lauster...




I dont understand. The pictures look SO fake, yet he IS in contact with Lauster and IS relatively knowledgable on the subject. WTF? I hope he can come up with some more convincing photos and an explanation as to why they're fake (or really really really seem fake).


He will be posting pictures of the multiplication process, or a multiplied cell or something. I'm not sure how we can confirm exactly what it is. Im not good at clinical study preparation or scientific proof organization.





On HS, Nigam has admitted the photos are fake. He says he will take care of it immediately. 

I'm not sure how they lasted this long, or how he didn't notice they were fake until now.

----------


## didi

*On HS, Nigam has admitted the photos are fake. He says he will take care of it immediately. 

I'm not sure how they lasted this long, or how he didn't notice they were fake until now*




Its a good sign that he admitted fakery but he didnt have choce really, it was so obvious, now he says he feels embarassed, blah blah...

He blames it on web designer as I suspected he would do n from now on he will be 'approving' every photo that goes on his website.


I dont know what to make of it guys, he could be real as he is putting his reputation on line but as of now its a long shot


Photo of him and dr roland lauster looks real, now who is this german dr?
, why dr nigam wants to associate with this dr, dr lauster got nothing of substance at this stage, wouldnt it be wiser to approach dr gho and work with him

----------


## bananana



----------


## Arashi

LOL. First he plants pictures on his site that were posted by other hair clinics. Then he says he didnt know and the guy who built his website did it. Then he posts fake pictures. Then he says he didn't know again. Man, really, I'd love to believe this guy but with all the complaints against him and all these fake pictures, my bullshit alarm goes off big time.

----------


## didi

Holy macarel

looks like a restaurant kitchen, i think i can see someone inside 'stem cell processing' room, 
whats with all these ovens, are we suppossed to get inside them to grow hair?

transfer box is a bit creepy, resembles crematorium 


'cytoflow meter' is LG washing machine



Are these pictures fake too?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> 


 this is just a commercial kitchen with "biology" signs all over it.

----------


## bananana

> Holy macarel
> 
> looks like a restaurant kitchen, i think i can see someone inside 'stem cell processing' room, 
> whats with all these ovens, are we suppossed to get inside them to grow hair?
> 
> transfer box is a bit creepy, resembles crematorium 
> 
> 'cytoflow meter' is LG washing machine
> 
> Are these pictures fake too?


 Haahahahah, these comments are very funny!  :Smile: 

But I posted these in order for someone competent (someone who worked in a lab) to comment on this? Anyone done that?

----------


## didi

dont fall for this, its just photo of kitchen 
i never worked in lab but i worked in restaurant kitchen so I know
its upsetting how stupid he thinks we are


FAKE

----------


## the_dude78

> There's nothing interesting about the guy, he's an obvious fraud. Practically every picture on his site is doctored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is so lazy that he didn't even change the original picture he edited for the before and afters! Look at the side hair, lighting, eyebrows etc. they're the exact same picture. They're not only fake, they're incredibly bad fakes.


 LOL! Yes these are with out any doubts fake. And look at the background too, the vague lines you can see, his head is positioned the exact same way to those lines in both pictures. He didn't move an inch  :Wink:

----------


## didi

good one dude78, nobody moved single mm


first time when i saw pix i knew something was wrong, very odd pics, first guy is classik, dr nigam admited to shave his head to make him nw6.......what a champ, if you look at him and look in his eyes screams ' guilty', normally in 'before' pic we are used to see sad faces and sad eyes..this one looks quite snappy,

now nigam says, scrw  it, its all fake, webdesigner is real moron


this is funniest doc ever, so entertaining

----------


## JJJJrS

> Holy macarel
> 
> looks like a restaurant kitchen, i think i can see someone inside 'stem cell processing' room, 
> whats with all these ovens, are we suppossed to get inside them to grow hair?
> 
> transfer box is a bit creepy, resembles crematorium 
> 
> 
> 'cytoflow meter' is LG washing machine


 At Dr. Nigam's, you can enjoy the finest in Indian cuisine while waiting for your hair follicles to multiply in the dishwasher. Great customer service.  :Cool:

----------


## 534623

> dont fall for this, its just photo of kitchen 
> i never worked in lab but i worked in restaurant kitchen so I know


 Here is Dr. Nigam's kitchen equipment ...ehm... I mean, cell cloning laboratory ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9td68dQlO8s

In the background, you can see Dr. Nigam's hair cloning doctors and specialists ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## didi

What Dr A says about this fella, he should know more about him as they are from the same country

----------


## MrBlonde

Well at least he could whip you up a nice chip and burger whilst your waiting for your fake stem cell FUE mashup.

----------


## Arashi

Ok guys, I stand corrected. Dr Nigam just sent me some proof of how he combined dog stem cells to cure a NW7. This guy has a full head of hair again !!!

----------


## Arashi

Ah no, sorry guys, Dr Nigam just replied in another email that the above picture is indeed fake and that his webdesigner is responsible and that he did all this without Dr Nigam's consent.

----------


## MrBlonde

The dog looks well fed though.  I'm more interested in getting a hearthy meal now than my hair cells.

----------


## Artista

Very cool photo

----------


## Arashi

I asked dr Nigam, that if his webdesigner faked the above photo, how come that dr Nigam defended the photo in the first place to be the real thing. I mean he surely must remember the patients he treated. He responded that this currently is fashion in India and a lot of people look like this nowadays.

----------


## bananana

hahahah, this is so funny  :Big Grin: 

 But cmon lets wait some more before frying this till death. 

He promises tonnes of new proof etc...

----------


## Arashi

Come on, you're not taking this guy seriously anymore right ? Tons of accusations against this guy regarding his weightloss clinic. Then he says, yeah that was my wife's business (while he claimed otherwise on Indian Television). Then he uploads pictures from other hair clinics to his website. He then says "Ah sorry, that was my webdesigner, what an idiot". Then he replaces the photo's with doctored ones. He then defends these photos to be the real thing but later admits they're doctored, AGAIN blaming the website developer (so he was 'defending' patients he had never seen and/or treated himself ?).

----------


## bananana

> Come on, you're not taking this guy seriously anymore right ? Tons of accusations against this guy regarding his weightloss clinic. Then he says, yeah that was my wife's business (while he claimed otherwise on Indian Television). Then he uploads pictures from other hair clinics to his website. He then says "Ah sorry, that was my webdesigner, what an idiot". Then he replaces the photo's with doctored ones. He then defends these photos to be the real thing but later admits they're doctored, AGAIN blaming the website developer (so he was 'defending' patients he had never seen and/or treated himself ?).


 ****, you're right.  :Frown: 

I don't know... till today I had 1% hope this guy had something real, but when you put it that way it really all sounds crazy. I don't know, the ultimate proof will be 1 guy from h4irsite who said he'll go there himself and check it all out...

----------


## Arashi

I know man, believe me, I WANTED to believe this guy but it's all just getting crazier and crazier. I think his scheme was trying to get foreigners come to his clinic, give them a 'stem cell transplant',  tell them it didn't work and that they unfortunately fell in that 20&#37; group who dont get any results, then offer them FUE for 'free', so basically just selling (most probably a very lousy) FUE. He'd only need 200 foreign patients to make a million USD which I'm sure by Indian standards is a LOT of money ...

----------


## bananana

If thats true (and it even sounds logical) - that is awful. 
We shall see I guess.  :Frown:

----------


## Arashi

Thinking of it, there might be another dimension to it. Clearly "Dr Nigam" does know quite a bit about the technology. So what if he really is onto something but just needs to experiment and testdrive his 'magic elixers' and study the outcomes, much like a clinical trial. It then works 2 ways for him: he makes good money selling FUE's AND he has a great way of doing 'clinical trials' on his subjects without any regulation ...

----------


## neversaynever

> Thinking of it, there might be another dimension to it. Clearly "Dr Nigam" does know quite a bit about the technology. So what if he really is onto something but just needs to experiment and testdrive his 'magic elixers' and study the outcomes, much like a clinical trial. It then works 2 ways for him: he makes good money selling FUE's AND he has a great way of doing 'clinical trials' on his subjects without any regulation ...


 I believe he was hinting at that. "no bad side effects so far". If by miracle he is genuine, i think hes using fue patients as part of a trial.

Still think hes a fraud though

----------


## JJJJrS

I think Dr. Nigam's hair multiplication treatment *can* work but only if you combine it with Rev. Peter Popoff's miracle spring water

----------


## clarence

> I think Dr. Nigam's hair multiplication treatment *can* work but only if you combine it with Rev. Peter Popoff's miracle spring water


 Ah, but you must remember to dissolve it into a vehicle rich with nitrogen, e. g. your own piss, otherwise it won't be absorbed properly through the skin.

----------


## Dazza

Come on guys. This is clearly a scam. If he was the real deal he would be all over the news promoting his "cure". Rather contacting hairloss forums looking for buisness for his FUE clinic why not contact a large well known news channel and promote his "cure"?. His website looks like a 12 year old stitched that together and his photos are just as bad.

----------


## didi

How did it occur to him to switch from weight loss business to HT and hair cloning.

Did he publish anything?
What about trials?
Weightloss, fue,fut, acell,PRP, syntetic hair, stem cells hair multiplication and doubling...

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> Ok guys, I stand corrected. Dr Nigam just sent me some proof of how he combined dog stem cells to cure a NW7. This guy has a full head of hair again !!!


 This picture is the funniest shit ever, damn i almost pissed my pants ;-)

----------


## didi

dr vivek needs guinea pigs and who in the right mind would go to India to get injected with his magic cure.

Noone died so far means nothing, what if you get cancer in 5 or 10 years or start growing balls on you head, so many things can go wrong.

Besides he lied to many times in the last 2 weeks, he has no shame, 
and these people that wanna visit him all registered in the last few days.

We should request moderators to ban him, 
btw he wants to become sponsor on HS...

I hope Winston never allows him to become member on tbt..its a big thing to lie so blatantly, edit pics and defend them...means he never saw his own patients


snake oil salesman


Dear xxx,

Not rushing any more but today I got a good follow up patients (Mr. Pradeep Ajgaonkar) with post 3 and half months amazing results of hair multiplication on my before-after section. Kindly post the pictures on this forum if possible. Hairsite wants me to become there sponsored member hence they have temporary block Dr. Nigam's post id therefore I am posting as Dr. Vivek till they sort out the issue.

Best regards

Dr. Nigam

----------


## bananana

> ...


 I'll hold my horses for a bit longer and let the time tell its story. If he's lying - it will all be apparent soon, he can't dodge his respected colleagues for long.

But I wont accuse him before I know if it works and to what degree etc. We are all here still working with assumptions and "kitchen" pictures. 

I'd REALLY like for Dr. Lauster od Dr. Gho or any known doctor to comment on all this.

----------


## Delphi

> dr vivek needs guinea pigs and who in the right mind would go to India to get injected with his magic cure.
> 
> Noone died so far means nothing, what if you get cancer in 5 or 10 years or start growing balls on you head, so many things can go wrong.
> 
> Besides he lied to many times in the last 2 weeks, he has no shame, 
> and these people that wanna visit him all registered in the last few days.
> 
> We should request moderators to ban him, 
> btw he wants to become sponsor on HS...
> ...


 Now he's going to be paying hairsite to advertise??? :Smile:  Can't blame hairsite I guess, why should Nigam get free advertising even if he's advertising snake oil? :Smile:  lol

----------


## ChrisM

> This picture is the funniest shit ever, damn i almost pissed my pants ;-)


  Yeah what good is getting your hair back if you wind lifting your leg up to take a piss on the nearest tree ?

----------


## didi

Dr.Bollywood Dr.Nigam counsel’s Movers and Shakers of India.Dr.Nigam who has been nicknamed as Dr.Bollywood also offers hair transplant across India and overseas through *Flying Hair Transplant Doctors*.Dr.Nigam was invited by Shekhar Suman on Carry on Shekhar.

Soon dr bollywood will be offering drive-thru hair multiplication(McDonalds style)

----------


## Winston

Update 3:

We have yet to receive any further correspondence from Dr. Nigam.

----------


## Dazza

> Update 3:
> 
> We have yet to receive any further correspondence from Dr. Nigam.


 Because as far as online hairloss forums go this one has some credibility. Wise for him to stay away from this community.

That and the fact im sure spencer could ruin this guy.

----------


## clandestine

Update:

[Inappropriate comment concerning doctor Nigam removed]
Please refrain from these type of personal attacks and offensive language.

----------


## Delphi

> Because as far as online hairloss forums go this one has some credibility. Wise for him to stay away from this community.
> 
> That and the fact im sure spencer could ruin this guy.


 Judging from the way Nigam is posting on the junk forums, I think you're right Dazza. This is the only forum with any real credibility on the internet. If you are not offering a legitimate treatment staying away from here is a smart thing to do.  I think the charlatans know that. :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Web Designer at Dr. NIGAM - new
Apply Now
Company: Dr.Nigam

Location: Mumbai, MH

Date Posted: December 05, 2012

Job Description: Web Programmer/ Designer - Design the website/s as per the requirement Should be able to accomplish the task within assigned time frame. Desired Candidate ProfileWeb Designer and Developer Should know HTML, CSS, Java script (Basic knowledge) _Should have above-average knowledge of Photoshop_ Experience Required: 0 to 1 Education Required: (UG - Any Graduate - Any Specialization, Graduation Not Required) AND (PG - Any PG Course - Any Specialization, Post Graduation Not Required) AND ( Doctorate - Any Doctorate - Any Specialization, Doctorate Not Required)...

http://www.simplyhired.co.in/job-id/...designer-jobs/

----------


## bananana

Cmon ASAP, I'm a graphic designer and photoshop is THE CRUCIAL tool for any kind of web development, it doesnt mean he's recruiting a new army for faking hm images.

This is basic knowledge for web design.

If OBI from h4irsite gets positive results I'm going there myself if someone else doesnt find out if it works before me.

----------


## topcat

needhair you are having hm with Gho so why start this thread. You seemed to not have learned anything.

Maybe guys should go to this clinic for a strip, fue, stem cell, hair implant combo treatment since it's all on the menu. Can people really be this naive?

And I'm still waiting for you to post pictures of your regeneration along with Ironman in April.

----------


## gc83uk

Iron man is having his HST next week, he didn't have anything done in April.

----------


## topcat

gc thanks for the update even better. Well he has been very outspoken and that is putting it nicely. Now is he chance to prove to the world and everyone on every forum what he has been incessantly posting by simply posting his pictures along with his progress.

If I had to make a wager I would bet he will simply disappear or come up with excuses.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> gc thanks for the update even better. Well he has been very outspoken and that is putting it nicely. Now is he chance to prove to the world and everyone on every forum what he has been incessantly posting by simply posting his pictures along with his progress.
> 
> If I had to make a wager I would bet he will simply disappear or come up with excuses.


 I am very happy with my result, which is currently at 3 months. i can't imagine what it'll be like in 12 months. 

I will book another appointment as soon as I can afford it. Unless something else comes along, or something looks to be reallly really close to market. Hopefully, I will have procedure number 2 by this time next year.


I'm sure ironman will post, because, I'm sure he'll be happy with the result. My result has been exactly as advertised by dr. gho.

I unfortunately lost my old phone that has my "before" pictures on it. I'm trying to see if there are some on my computer.

----------


## didi

Question

Does Gho tell his patients about the maximum number of grafts they can extract from donor over the period of time or he cant predict that, subject to regeneration?

----------


## Winston

Update 4:

We have yet to receive a reply from Dr. Nigam.

----------


## drnigams

Hello Winston,this is my first post on SPENCER'S forum,looking forward for an informed research based discussion on HAIR MULTIPLICATION....


> This a false statement.
> 
> Dr. Nigam's posts have NOT   been "blocked." For the past 10 months, due to an overwhelming number of companies attempting to spam baldtruthtalk.com, ALL new users  are automatically  placed in a moderation queue. Due to the large number of people who sign up on a daily basis to this forum, the approval process can get quite backed up.
> 
> Normally physicians who  would like to respond to posts related to themselves on BTT  contact us directly before attempting to sign up as a user. This is the usual professional  protocol. 
> 
> Today was the first time Dr. Nigam attempted to contact us directly by  sending three less than friendly emails. For this reason, I have forwarded  the messages to Spencer Kobren to which he requested that I contact Dr. Nigam to offer the option to  speak with Spencer directly.
> 
> As of yet, we have not heard back from Dr. Nigam.

----------


## Winston

> Hello Winston,this is my first post on SPENCER'S forum,looking forward for an informed research based discussion on HAIR MULTIPLICATION....


 Welcome to the forum Dr. Nigam. I'm glad that you replied to my email to you. Feel free to begin responding to our user questions. I also ask that all users remain civil when interacting with Dr. Nigam or other users who participate on this and other related threads.

----------


## drnigams

I read, few of the posts on this thread,few of the members have interacted with me at the other forum,and some seem to be biased,but some have good informed questions.Let me clear, i am not here to promote myself, but share my experiences of, early results on patients who have undergone HAIR MULTIPLICATION.                                                                                 HM is an evolving science,and i believe, in next 5 to 10 yrs,HT will be provided by regenerative labs ,like pathology labs,wherein HAIR GRAFTS will be sent to the lab by surgeons and after stem cell isolation and activation to progenitor cells,injected back to the scalp.

----------


## gc83uk

Hello again Dr Nigam,

I'm sure everyone is excited at the prospect of HM and if you can bring this to fruition, then all the better.

My question to you... Proving with pictures that HM has been done rather than a traditional FUE/Doubling might be your toughest task.  I have seen some of your newer pictures showing HM and it just looks like regular FUE.

I'm not doubting you personally, but I'm curious as to how you can prove HM.

I personally believe you will need to create videos on the process along with some macro photography.  And importantly show the SAME hair style in the before and after photo, looking at your before and after photos, it shows the before photo with short hair and the after photo with hair about 3 inches longer.  They are not comparable for this very reason.

----------


## drnigams

Good to see u again gc,thanx for ur suggestions.Have started shooting in optical zoom with macro and super macro mode,without flash,with same angles and near to same hairstyles.Only way to distinguish HM and FUE,probably, is to identify visible incisions on recipient sites or donor by FUE, especially in the first few months.As ur aware, monitoring the hair growth requires 6 months to 1year,i will definitely try to post the fresh ones 6 months down the line, in the meantime we r clicking pic's of patients who r coming for followups. As the hair grow 0.5 inches every month,normal hair and  stemcell activated telogen will grow by more than 3cms in 4months ,as per the before /after pic.u mentioned.

----------


## gc83uk

> Good to see u again gc,thanx for ur suggestions.Have started shooting in optical zoom with macro and super macro mode,without flash,with same angles and near to same hairstyles.Only way to distinguish HM and FUE,probably, is to identify visible incisions on recipient sites or donor by FUE, especially in the first few months.As ur aware, monitoring the hair growth requires 6 months to 1year,i will definitely try to post the fresh ones 6 months down the line, in the meantime we r clicking pic's of patients who r coming for followups. As the hair grow 0.5 inches every month,normal hair and  stemcell activated telogen will grow by more than 3cms in 4months ,as per the before /after pic.u mentioned.


 OK thats good to hear.

Regarding your doubling technique.  You have already explained that you extract from the donor area using a 1.2mm drill and the follicle is bisected into two halfs. Then both of these halfs are implanted into the recipient area OR 1 half in the recipient and the other half back into the donor where it was originally extracted.

So if we were talking about a 4 hair graft which has been extracted from the donor, does this mean you split this 4 hair graft into 2 parts, so in effect you have 2 x 2 hair grafts? or do you end up with 2 x 4 hair grafts?

----------


## drnigams

gc,we r conducting following studies at present ,for publication in 2013.                        1)HAIR DOUBLING BY TRANSVERSE BISECTION OF HAIR FOLLICULAR UNIT IN VIVO,IN VITRO WITH AND WITHOUT ACTIVATED FOLLICULAR UNIT STEMCELLS.   2)IN VIVO FOLLICULAR UNIT CONVERSION TO ANAGEN AND MULTIPLICATION WITH ACTIVATED AND MULTIPLIED STEMCELLS .IS IT POSSIBLE TO HARVEST UNLIMITED DONOR SUPPLY?                                                                        We extract FU in vivo by fue .6mm to .8mm(inner diametre)punches and by 1.2mm(outer diametre )punch, when we bisect the follicle in vitro.We make two follicular units from one.We bisect the FU below the midfollicle bulge.            Mean length of hairfollicle from the surface of the skin is 4.16mm.Bulge stemcell area ,starts from the 1mm depth to skin surface and continues upto 1.8mm mean length..hair diametre measurement with digital micrometre also helps in identifying the thick bulge of stemcells.                                                             Few fu's are sent to the lab for isolation and activation of stemcells to progenitor cells and injected into the implantation site of bissected follicles,so that stemcells which were missing in separated FU is returned back ,hence the bissected FU 'S have all the material to become terminal hair.

----------


## drnigams

gc,u had been a client of HSI.As we all know,the length of hairfollicle is 4.16mm mean from the surface of skin.And the diametre of a hairfollicle is 70 micronmetre mean.                                                                                               (How is the longitudnal partial follicular unit different from normal FUE (.5mm or .6mm) punch  to extract FU which say, has a diametre of .8mm to 1.5mm.                                                                               Regarding stemcells in FU,they can only be activated in a lab after isolation with identification biomarkers,not in the clinic without isolation in a preservation medium.

----------


## gc83uk

I'm finding it hard to understand your answers. I'm sorry to say! Perhaps you can use paragraphs too please.

If you extract a 4 hair graft during a normal FUE procedure, the dr would implant a 4 hair graft placed into the recipient area.

So the net gain of overall hair = 0 

This is fine for FUE, but can you give me a clear answer if possible what would be the net gain using your doubling procedure with a 4 hair graft?

----------


## drnigams

Not less than 8 grafts.

----------


## neversaynever

Im not interested in doubling, im interested in the holy grail, hair multiplication. Dr nigam, im struggling to understand one thing, I hope you can answer...

To be achieving what you claim, your work in the labs can not have been easy. The hair follicle is a complex organ-like part of our scalps.

Im sure you have worked very hard to make improvements and continue to do so. Once you have a treatment, and begin to apply it to patients, the next step is to of course analyze the results...

This is where Im confused. You have made such a big effort to achieve something so great, but thought it is not important to document the results for your own scientific analysis? The collection of evidence is just as important as the research, without the evidence (for yours and our benefit), how can your research be valid?

How do you collect scientific evidence of HM results?

----------


## gc83uk

> Not less than 8 grafts.


 So you will implant 2 follicular units which both consist of the same properties of the original Follicular unit?  So in effect in the recipient you can implant 2 FU's and both of these FU's both contain 4 hairs?

Correct?

----------


## drnigams

I have just replied to ur post ,in the other forum,hope u got it.You will get complete scientific study with evidence in my study paper to be published in 2013,as mentioned to gc, in the earlier post in the same thread.

----------


## drnigams

correct,tht's why i was asking u about HSI doubling,which seems to be partial FU transected FUE ?

----------


## J_B_Davis

Hello Dr. Nigam, I have a few questions myself. Hair Stem cell multiplication would indeed be the end all be all in hair restoration and I can see why so many guys on the forum are so interested in what you are claiming to do as well as what Dr. Gho is claiming to do. If you are really able to accomplish this, why is it that we are just hearing about you now? This is the only credible hair loss forum on the internet, yet you have not really offered any real evidence of your claims here.
Have you presented your finding to Spencer Kobren and The American Hair Loss Association for review? I would think that this would be your first step to legitimize  your claims. I do hope that what you offer does what you claim, but I am sure you can understand my skepticism in light of your lack of credible evidence.

Thank you in advance for your response.

----------


## didi

Our Vision: "To be the worlds largest hair transplant chain of clinics by 8th January 2017 (in terms of highest number of hair transplants per month under the brand Dr. Nigam)".



8th of Jan 2017 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drnigams

Neversaynever.......Ur absolutely correct,But u have to understand,in the initial phase of research on HM,i was only interested to convince myself and to see sufficient number of cases with sprouting of hair after HM.When it started happening,all of us got excited,and use to gather around the patient to see the HM results with the naked eye.                                                                                       I wanted to come out in open with published paper and well documented photos by next year.I joined forums one month back,i am speeding up the process of documentation ,as mentioned in the reply to gc,but can't grow hair overnight..!                                                                                            5  patient pic's are already there on my site.30 plus patients living around the clinic have already been informed to visit clinic for pic's.                                                                                     U r fully aware ,the pic's required by forum members have to be in optical zoom,without flash,in daylight preferably,in macro and super macro mode,with same hairstyle,with same angle as before pic's,with comb brushes to show origin of grafts.                                                                                   U cannot expect my patients to mail me  with these specifications.                 Won't dissappoint u,more pic's shortly,as i am totally occupied with the HM and HAIR DOUBLING study.Have patience,otherwise u will be demotivating experts to post openly in the forums,and u will end up doing more harm ,than contributing with ur informed questions and suggestions for HM research.     How patients in my country choose a HT surgeon is different from how u choose in ur part of the world.The consumer communication is different for different markets.One consumer has  no right to doubt the intellect of other consumer.                                                                                              Patient's here want results with affordable cost,and after meeting their surgeon in person ,they decide whether to choose him or not.

----------


## neversaynever

> Ur absolutely correct,But u have to understand,in the initial phase of research on HM,i was only interested to convince myself and to see sufficient number of cases with sprouting of hair after HM.When it started happening,all of us got excited,and use to gather around the patient to see the HM results with the naked eye.                                                                                       I wanted to come out in open with published paper and well documented photos by next year.I joined forums one month back,i am speeding up the process of documentation ,as mentioned in the reply to gc,but can't grow hair overnight..!                                                                                            5  patient pic's are already there on my site.                                             30 plus patients living around the clinic have already been informed to visit clinic for pic's.                                                                                     U r fully aware ,the pic's required by forum members have to be in optical zoom,without flash,in daylight preferably,in macro and super macro mode,with same hairstyle,with same angle as before pic's,with comb brushes to show origin of grafts.                                                                                   U cannot expect my patients to mail me  with these specifications.                 Won't dissappoint u,more pic's shortly,as i am totally occupied with the HM and HAIR DOUBLING study.Have patience,otherwise u will be demotivating experts to post openly in the forums,and u will end up doing more harm ,than contributing with ur informed questions and suggestions for HM research.     How patients in my country choose a HT surgeon is different from how u choose in ur part of the world.The consumer communication is different for different markets.One consumer has  no right to doubt the intellect of other consumer.                                                                                              Patient's here want results with affordable cost,and after meeting their surgeon in person ,they decide whether to choose him or not.


 No HM experts post on the forums, they never have.

Dr Nigam, what exactly is the relationship you have with Dr Lauster and the 'tokyo team'?

----------


## didi

Dr Bollywood

Are you going to have an interview with Spencer? That will be good opportunity to answer all the questions,

----------


## neversaynever

> Dr Bollywood
> 
> Are you going to have an interview with Spencer? That will be good opportunity to answer all the questions,


 it would be good but spencer wont ask the questions that really test Dr Nigam. The only real benefit is a chance to hear Nigams voice and see him on camera. So we can hopefully judge his reactions and other signs of deception...

----------


## didi

im surprised HRN is so nice to Dr Bollywood, normaly you cant get in unless you beleive that STRIP is golden standard

----------


## neversaynever

Dr Nigam,

Give that you have treated many patients with HM, but have been unable to document their progress via photos because you need them to come to the clinic, does that also mean that you make no safety checks post injection?

If you dont see the patients again, how do you know that the treatment is safe?

Other research groups take samples post injection upto 2 years to check that there are no mutations or cells turning cancerous...

----------


## drnigams

Davis,.Ur hearing about me now..., because i introduced this to forums just  now..one month back.                                                                           With time the results will be better, documentation,publishing of papers ,better pic's as mentioned earlier will follow,different countries legalities and regulations have to be looked into,patent application,business model have to be  fine tuned...!                                                                                                                                 Right now ,my main focus is scientific documentation of the study,starting January 2013, with paper publication  in mid 2013  or at ISHRS october 2013.              As of know i am in this forum to share my experiences of HM with u all,and will keep u all updated with evidence and findings of the  study which starts this jan 2013.                                                                                            In the mean time 5 pic's including mine r there on my site,and i am  answering ur questions on the forum.Spencer will be provided  with the documentation of study progress from Jan.The forum members with informed questions and suggestions will be acknowledged in the scientific presentation.Please ask anyone in mumbai...it's their in print and electronic media all over,u can visit
my site to know more.It's kindly requested to focus on HM and HAIR DOUBLING related discussions and not on dr nigam.

----------


## didi

well, this is what people say

http://www.asklaila.com/listing/Mumb...inic/9GiRXkaF/

August 30, 2012



Dr. Nigam clinic is totally based on fraud,moreever stem cell therapy is not available in the entire world and if he is doing that he is doing illegal work.I have severe doubt that he is not even a doctor.The photographs on his website are fake and morphed 


P M, June 11, 2012



I have consulted many doctors for hair loss. But Dr Nigam was the only one who didn't even check my hair and just gave the option of Stem Cell or Hair Transplant. So, in that case it means that he is only there to make money and not help you for hair loss. I had deposited the initial amount for the treatment, but when i realized my mistake, he even declined to refund my money. Where as before the payment he had agreed that if I don't go for the treatment, he would refund me the full amount. He is just there to make money by fooling people. I wouldnt recommend this doctor since I had bad experience with him. If you consult other doctors they will make sure to check your hair first and suggest accordingly

----------


## clandestine

Dr Nigam, what do you have to say about the clearly doctored photos posted on your site?

----------


## drnigams

Didi,I have been impressed with Spencer,since the time I came to know through one of the forum members post that neither scientific comittee, neither consumers believed in Dr Woods invention of FUE and also Dr Woods had not published a single scientific journal till that time. It was Spencer who had to convince the traditional HT doctors and the community about Dr. Woods invention of FUE and today on 2012, 40-45% of HT work is FUE. I dont know how far the above is true, I am quoting from the veteran forum members quote. This is for Spencer, most of the members, have very high confidence and regards for you, who better than Spencer can tell them where does my HM and hair doubling research stand. Documentation will be provided gradually over 6 months. Just received a mail 2 days back from Dr.Roland's co-paper presenter, Dr.Gerd,  the confirmation of his visit with team toMumbai from 27th to 30th Jan 2013.

----------


## drnigams

Can't disclose much, but dr Gerd (the co paper presenter with dr roland ),the world's first tissue engineer who created human hair follicle in a regen lab in vitro, with his CEO will be with me,at my lab in mumbai from 27th to 30th jan 2013,for further discussions.


> No HM experts post on the forums, they never have.
> 
> Dr Nigam, what exactly is the relationship you have with Dr Lauster and the 'tokyo team'?

----------


## clandestine

> Can't disclose much, but dr gerd the co paper presenter with his CEO will be with me,at my lab in mumbai from 27th to 30th jan 2013,for further discussions.


 * Dr Nigam, what do you have to say about the clearly doctored photos that were posted on your website?*

----------


## neversaynever

Dr Nigam, please find the time to answer my question about safety.

Please explain how you ensure your treatment is safe if clients do not visit your clinic after treatment...

Also, how do you document success? You say 50% success, so do the patients just phone you and say 'it worked"?? This does not seem very scientific....

----------


## drnigams

neversay,Phase 1(FOR SAFETY) clearance confirmation of aderans and histogen  by USFDA is acceptable in my country.We have a hair transplant call centre wherein the assigned junior doctors,follow up with patients on phone,as they r from different parts of the country or abroad,normally patients r asked to visit clinic once a month.NO known significant side effect has been notified till today by aderans or histogen to USFDA, since last 5yrs plus.Neither they nor me can predict future...!these r your own stem cells,which function in hair recycling in ur own scalp, serum free medium is used..mutation screening is done in all GMP certified labs.                                                            Neversay ,i am sorry u will only recieve reply from me for informed questions and suggestions.

Give that you have treated many patients with HM, but have been unable to document their progress via photos because you need them to come to the clinic, does that also mean that you make no safety checks post injection?

If you dont see the patients again, how do you know that the treatment is safe?

Other research groups take samples post injection upto 2 years to check that there are no mutations or cells turning cancerous...[/QUOTE]

----------


## didi

Ok i guess you answered it

----------


## neversaynever

> neversay,Phase 1(FOR SAFETY) clearance confirmation of aderans and histogen  by USFDA is acceptable in my country.We have a hair transplant call centre wherein the assigned junior doctors,follow up with patients on phone,as they r from different parts of the country or abroad,normally patients r asked to visit clinic once a month.NO known significant side effect has been notified till today by aderans or histogen to USFDA, since last 5yrs plus.Neither they nor me can predict future...!these r your own stem cells,which function in hair recycling in ur own scalp, serum free medium is used..mutation screening is done in all GMP certified labs.                                                            Neversay ,i am sorry u will only recieve reply from me for informed questions and suggestions.
> 
> Give that you have treated many patients with HM, but have been unable to document their progress via photos because you need them to come to the clinic, does that also mean that you make no safety checks post injection?
> 
> If you dont see the patients again, how do you know that the treatment is safe?
> 
> Other research groups take samples post injection upto 2 years to check that there are no mutations or cells turning cancerous...


 [/QUOTE]

But you are not using the exact same methods as aderans and histogen, therefore their safety profile has no relation to yours. Ok, so in india it is good enough, but in the west people will worry about that.

Also, if patients visit once a month, and you have treated so many patients, you dont take photographic evidence?

I find this a very strange approach to a scientific investigation.

1. No collection of evidence and results
2. An assumption that your methods are safe

Interesting.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Can't disclose much, but dr Gerd (the co paper presenter with dr roland ),the world's first tissue engineer who created human hair follicle in a regen lab in vitro, with his CEO will be with me,at my lab in mumbai from 27th to 30th jan 2013,for further discussions.


 If true, this is one of the more interesting pieces of information we will get until you are able to publish your paper(s).

We understand some details will not be released from this meeting, but the fact you're meeting with a well published academic in the field is a start. His (and other well-published persons) opinion on what you're doing would go a very, very long way. Much longer than any interview with spencer or photo on your website; that's just to put the levels of "proof" into perspective for you. Although, an interview and photos wont hurt.


Hopefully our skepticism doesn't seem rude.

----------


## drnigams

HM was openly promoted by me since jan this year in mumbai,although with few patients we were performing HM in a small scale since last two years.You will have to wait for hair to grow..!they come for follow up ,but the photographer was appointed just 2 months back.                                                              QUOTE=neversaynever;93937]Dr Nigam, please find the time to answer my question about safety.

Please explain how you ensure your treatment is safe if clients do not visit your clinic after treatment...

Also, how do you document success? You say 50% success, so do the patients just phone you and say 'it worked"?? This does not seem very scientific....[/QUOTE]

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> * Dr Nigam, what do you have to say about the clearly doctored photos that were posted on your website?*


 all ready been answered. Answer not fully accepted by all, but it has been answered. 

In summary, it was a mistake. 

the more important thing if the doctor can find well-respected people in the field, preferably published academics, whom back what he is saying. Not just posting their papers that back his theory, but *actually having, for example,  lauster say "this works"*. This is more important than any photo, spencer interview, or the rest.

----------


## didi

So did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction?

That could explain why Dr Nigam dont have more photos, as it would make sense to take photos had they came back to his office

----------


## neversaynever

> So did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction?
> 
> That could explain why Dr Nigam dont have more photos, as it would make sense to take photos had they came back to his office


 There hasnt been a clear answer to this. But if thats true, then it would appear that Nigam has gone to the trouble of successfully taking a huge leap towards the cure of baldness and based the success rate on people phoning in to say it worked.

That seems scientifically bizzarre to me. If they are knowledgable enough to cure baldness, why are they no able to collect the evidence properly...

Histogen and aderans inject placebo for a reason.

----------


## drnigams

if my guess is correct...didi of BTF is moopookoo of HS,                                   dearest didi, jealous competitors will write anything,especially when drnigam runs  a chain of HT clinics with 8000sqft. clinic,150 plus staff,and performs 100plus transplants per clinic per month per clinic.do the writer of this comment and u have the guds to stop commenting from behind the bush and at least have guds and courage,to get rid of ur own fake names and identities with with ur own fake pic's....

----------


## didi

Dr

Pls answer  this question clearly...

*So did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction?*

That could explain why Dr Nigam dont have more photos, as it would make sense to take photos had they came back to his office

----------


## drnigams

5 pics on my webiste ,more coming every week,try hard didi..!E=didi;93946]So did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction?

That could explain why Dr Nigam dont have more photos, as it would make sense to take photos had they came back to his office[/QUOTE]

----------


## neversaynever

> 5 pics on my webiste ,more coming every week,try hard didi..!E=didi;93946]So did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction?
> 
> That could explain why Dr Nigam dont have more photos, as it would make sense to take photos had they came back to his office


 [/QUOTE]

That does not answer his question Dr nigam. I hope you could re-read it and answer directy...

----------


## didi

Can you just answer the simple question, we all want an answer

Did all 500 patiens just called in to report their result and level of satisfaction and you based your &#37; numbers on that?

----------


## drnigams

very funny, didi,patients do come for follow up ,or else we remind them,only those patients we don't have to remind are, who do not get the desired result. since there was no proffesional photographer,who, as u all know, was recruited a month and a half back.and now slowly good quality photos r coming on my site,can't grow hair overnight for U.

----------


## JJJJrS

> * Dr Nigam, what do you have to say about the clearly doctored photos that were posted on your website?*


 


> all ready been answered. Answer not fully accepted by all, but it has been answered. 
> 
> In summary, it was a mistake.


 I don't think Dr. Nigam ever clearly addressed this issue other then blaming his web site developer.

Something like this would never happen by "mistake." This was very clearly a deliberate attempt by Dr. Nigam's clinic to mislead and deceive prospective patients. A web designer would never photoshop a before and after picture unless he had instructions to do so.

It's bad enough when you see results section that use lighting, hair styles etc. to make their results appear better than they are. It's a completely different story when you blatantly edit and doctor the entire results section of your "miracle cure." When you do something like that, *you lose all credibility.*

----------


## neversaynever

> very funny, didi,patients do come for follow up ,or else we remind them,only those patients we don't have to remind are, who do not get the desired result. since there was no proffesional photographer,who, as u all know, was recruited a month and a half back.and now slowly good quality photos r coming on my site,can't grow hair overnight for U.


 Dr Nigam, I believe you are the first from many groups who are trying to activate stem cells, or multiply them, who consider the naked eye and memory as scientific evidence.

I'll give the benefit of the doubt and say that you have been conducted your business poorly thus far , in the scientific sense.

What i understand is that from now you will be documenting things properly and this will take 6 months. That is reasonable.

What is not reasonable is your attitude towards safety. It doesn't seem important to you, which is worrying. Good luck with your publications, I hope you succeed. If you succeed, you will make many many many people extremely happy.

I'll be in india in febuary, so I'm curious about your new evidence presented before that date.

----------


## drnigams

DEAR jjj, if u don't believe in my answer,and i have lost all(not even some)credibility in ur eyes,i think  u should not waste time interacting with me on this thread.

----------


## Supersixx

A lie gets halfway around the globe before the truth gets to put its pants on. 

Why the clearly doctored photos, why the unproven assumptions. 

3.4 billion males in the world, 75% of them will experience some kind of hair loss, and you sir are offering every possible treatment to treat it, cheaper than anyone else? Only you?  Top hair loss doctors and specialist From the best universities and labs from the top developed countries in the world haven't been able to achieve your results, after hundreds of millions of dollars invested.Is it because India encourages fraud by lack of regulation and accountability? Is it because Some people are just to damn smart for they own good and knows that a fool is born every minute, so offer them what they desperately crave at a cheap price in a distant country and they won't realize the con. What can one do if he has a procedure done with no results after a year? Nothing. I know for a FACT. That you could care less what the truthers think because like I said, the lie is already around the world, and you're being recognized and making money. Well along with recognition , comes accountability, followed my success or embarrassment. Good luck!

----------


## maxhair

Dr Nigam, 

Do you do scalp transplants as well?

----------


## didi

Ok that makes sense 

500 patients get treated with HM, Dr Nigam doesnt take 'before' pix as theres no photographer

after couple of months or so they come back for follow up;
Dr Nigam is able to determine if HM was success based on good memory of his as he is able to remember what each and every patient looked like a months ago b4 they got treated with HM &

dr nigam finds that about 250 patients had more than 60 terminal HF grown per cm2...all thanks to his eye and memory, and its happening without any photos

_My criteria for 50&#37; success with HM at my clinic is, after injecting multiplied stemcells, at least 50% bald area of NW1,NW2,NW3,NW4,NW5,NW6,NW7,Diffuse pattern ,Diffuse unpatterned alopecia shows avg.growth of 60+ terminal HF per sq cm. ._


*dr nigam hires webdesigner who photoshops before/after photos, dr tries to defend images but it was too hard to defend so he admits mistake and photoshopping, designer gets sacked on the spot as a result,

----------


## Winston

Dr. Nigam has requested to participate on the forum to answer our user's questions, and he has been allowed to do so. I certainly understand all of the skepticism, however please try to voice your questions and concerns in a civil manner.

----------


## sausage

Another thing that probably has not been mentioned on here.........

If this were true would it not have made international news!

In the UK, at least once a year there is something on hairloss cures in our main news.

This is pretty significant if true and more than enough to make headlines.

----------


## neversaynever

> Another thing that probably has not been mentioned on here.........
> 
> If this were true would it not have made international news!
> 
> In the UK, at least once a year there is something on hairloss cures in our main news.
> 
> This is pretty significant if true and more than enough to make headlines.


 That is so wrong. It makes the news when the lab rats contact the press, not the other way around. Nigam would only make the news if he contacted the press with proof.

The international news is not the window of information is appears to be.

Dr cots and his team have been in the news alot recently because they approach the media for attention, maybe to drum up extra funds.

----------


## JJJJrS

> DEAR jjj, if u don't believe in my answer,and i have lost all(not even some)credibility in ur eyes,i think  u should not waste time interacting with me on this thread.


 You still haven't provided a clear answer though. *Why were all the before and after pictures for your "hair multiplication" procedure on your website faked?*

I'm not the only one who is asking this question and at a minimum you need to provide a clear explanation for how something like that can occur. This is a very serious "mistake" and ignoring it is not going to help.

----------


## neversaynever

> Dr. Nigam has requested to participate on the forum to answer our user's questions, and he has been allowed to do so. I certainly understand all of the skepticism, however please try to voice your questions and concerns in a civil manner.


 True about being civil, but Dr Nigam has mastered the art of answering a question without actually answering.

----------


## neversaynever

> You still haven't provided a clear answer though. *Why were all the before and after pictures for your "hair multiplication" procedure on your website faked?*
> 
> I'm not the only one who is asking this question and at a minimum you need to provide a clear explanation for how something like that can occur. This is a very serious "mistake" and ignoring it is not going to help.


 Its so true. He will say the designer took the liberty. What kind of designer would take such a liberty? Plus, the information in the website about HM is all word for word copied from other studies. These studies are referenced at the end. Quite clever. To your average not a clue joe, it looks like Nigams scientific knowledge about HM is amazing. Did the designer take that liberty too?

Furthermore, by directly mentioning Gho on his site, hasci might be very interested. I have made them aware.

Because aderans and histogen appears to be safe so far, does not make Nigams HM safe. He uses different methods under different regulations (if any).

And what kind of scientist cures baldness and doesnt gather evidence, even just for his/her own studies? Is that a crucial part of all of this?

Nigams scientific answers on forums are copied from other studies. You will notice when the standard of english improves hugely. 

How can he have no form of publication (even in draft form) when he has cracked the problem of multiplying cells? Its bizzare. Almost as if he has casually achieved this breakthrough and applied it without any scientific vigour.

He has yet to answer a question clearly regarding HM in my opinion. But ill still keep an eye and see what happens. He says he will unveil himself in a few months...

----------


## sausage

seems a load of bullcrap......

will wait a few months and then we will know for sure.

no point in talking about it. Nigam probably gets off on that.

----------


## neversaynever

> seems a load of bullcrap......
> 
> will wait a few months and then we will know for sure.
> 
> no point in talking about it. Nigam probably gets off on that.


 Agreed. Will see in a few months. Until then he is either someone injecting saline solution into scalps, or injecting multiplied cells unethically.

----------


## drnigams

Dear super six,You seem to be a biased person...to start with the numeric 0 ,was given to the world by an Indian ARYABHATTA,the maths ,the fundamentals of science  would not have existed without it.Just have the courage to google and read what Einstien had to say about INDIA.We told the world thousands of year back about the existence of solar system ,wherein you thought sun was revolving around the earth,google again and confirm ,what galileo had to go through.just google YOGIC FLYING BY MAHARIHI MAHESH YOGI,and see the video's urself and the scientific validation by ur own  scientific community. Need  not tell u about the popularity of maharishi's student dr deepak chopra,among ur own scientific world,and the world of rich and famous.First cosmetic surgery was performed in india(rhinoplasty),when u did not even know how to count,google again.just google and read the experiences of napoleon hill(the great american and author of law of success) with the great indian masters in himalaya,than u will know ur true status ,why ur fake names and fake pic's on this forum...i already apologised for unintentional mistake.u can be critical of me but not my country, or be ready to face the same,u did not follow the instructions of the moderator, u r not even civilised and u r talking science...first disclose ur identity...let me see ..how much r u educated...do u have the guds..i am accountable to my patients,not to u ..?and don't underestimate my patients intelligence and judgement...!

----------


## didi

Winston

Why dont you ban this clown? 


hes been busted 46 times by now, i personaly busted him 17 times and now he hates me...callin me cheatter,shill, this and that...

I was the first on this forum who started writing about dr nigam, i got his pic wrong, it wasnt him but it was close..at least i didnt photoshop it, 


he told us more crap in the past 4 weeks then all ht docs put together over the last 60 years..

Ban him till 8th of jan 2017

----------


## Delphi

All I have to say it that the guy sells artificial hair implants. These artificial fibers have been banned in most countries.  Personally I think it is good that we can ask Dr. Nigam questions here. I hate the other garbage sites. :Smile:

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear super six,You seem to be a biased person...to start with the numeric 0 ,was given to the world by an Indian ARYABHATTA,the maths ,the fundamentals of science  would not have existed without it.Just have the courage to google and read what Einstien had to say about INDIA.We told the world thousands of year back about the existence of solar system ,wherein you thought sun was revolving around the earth,google again and confirm ,what galileo had to go through.just google YOGIC FLYING BY MAHARIHI MAHESH YOGI,and see the video's urself and the scientific validation by ur own  scientific community. Need  not tell u about the popularity of maharishi's student dr deepak chopra,among ur own scientific world,and the world of rich and famous.First cosmetic surgery was performed in india(rhinoplasty),when u did not even know how to count,google again.just google and read the experiences of napoleon hill(the great american and author of law of success) with the great indian masters in himalaya,than u will know ur true status ,why ur fake names and fake pic's on this forum...i already apologised for unintentional mistake.u can be critical of me but not my country, or be ready to face the same,u did not follow the instructions of the moderator, u r not even civilised and u r talking science...first disclose ur identity...let me see ..how much r u educated...do u have the guds..i am accountable to my patients,not to u ..?and don't underestimate my patients intelligence and judgement...!


 Nice words, but the problem is that you are not answering the questions in a direct manner in regards to HM. Almost as if you are hiding something. There are simply to many negatives about you at this time, and the only positive I can see is the photo of you with Dr Lauster. 

And in the western world, what you are doing with stem cells is unethical because its potentially unsafe. Aderans and histogen have different labs, different methods and different regulations. You can not compare yourself to them.

I would say if you want a western audience, you need a consultant who can help you drastically refurbish your business model, image and communication. As well as focusing on scientific publications and presenting at certain events to your fellow researchers.

----------


## sausage

> Dear super six,You seem to be a biased person...to start with the numeric 0 ,was given to the world by an Indian ARYABHATTA,the maths ,the fundamentals of science  would not have existed without it.Just have the courage to google and read what Einstien had to say about INDIA.We told the world thousands of year back about the existence of solar system ,wherein you thought sun was revolving around the earth,google again and confirm ,what galileo had to go through.just google YOGIC FLYING BY MAHARIHI MAHESH YOGI,and see the video's urself and the scientific validation by ur own  scientific community. Need  not tell u about the popularity of maharishi's student dr deepak chopra,among ur own scientific world,and the world of rich and famous.First cosmetic surgery was performed in india(rhinoplasty),when u did not even know how to count,google again.just google and read the experiences of napoleon hill(the great american and author of law of success) with the great indian masters in himalaya,than u will know ur true status ,why ur fake names and fake pic's on this forum...i already apologised for unintentional mistake.u can be critical of me but not my country, or be ready to face the same,u did not follow the instructions of the moderator, u r not even civilised and u r talking science...first disclose ur identity...let me see ..how much r u educated...do u have the guds..i am accountable to my patients,not to u ..?and don't underestimate my patients intelligence and judgement...!


 Not the kind of response you would expect from a professional.

I think that confirms any doubt people have about this.

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear super six,You seem to be a biased person...to start with the numeric 0 ,was given to the world by an Indian ARYABHATTA,the maths ,the fundamentals of science  would not have existed without it.Just have the courage to google and read what Einstien had to say about INDIA.We told the world thousands of year back about the existence of solar system ,wherein you thought sun was revolving around the earth,google again and confirm ,what galileo had to go through.just google YOGIC FLYING BY MAHARIHI MAHESH YOGI,and see the video's urself and the scientific validation by ur own  scientific community. Need  not tell u about the popularity of maharishi's student dr deepak chopra,among ur own scientific world,and the world of rich and famous.First cosmetic surgery was performed in india(rhinoplasty),when u did not even know how to count,google again.just google and read the experiences of napoleon hill(the great american and author of law of success) with the great indian masters in himalaya,than u will know ur true status ,why ur fake names and fake pic's on this forum...i already apologised for unintentional mistake.u can be critical of me but not my country, or be ready to face the same,u did not follow the instructions of the moderator, u r not even civilised and u r talking science...first disclose ur identity...let me see ..how much r u educated...do u have the guds..i am accountable to my patients,not to u ..?and don't underestimate my patients intelligence and judgement...!


 Dr, please give us details of how this "unintentional mistake" occured. We all find it very strange, so for the sake of your own reputation on these forums, please give us a detailed explaination of why your designer would take such a liberty without being instructed to do so..

Thanks

----------


## sausage

Who can trust a doctor who writes your 'ur' etc etc and abuses others.

Not the sign of a professional doctor to me, or is that how Indian doctors act? Not the best way to sell yourself and your product.

----------


## didi

I like how he copies and pastes technicalities about HM..His english writing improves dramaticly

He cant spell some common words but when it comes to HM Dr is a gun..for example words like:

*immunohistochemical biomarkers*....he got those words spelt right as if they are common words like 'dog' or 'cat'...

or *trichophytic* ..*infundibulum* ..

 dr bollywoods mastered  art of copy and paste

----------


## neversaynever

> Who can trust a doctor who writes your 'ur' etc etc and abuses others.
> 
> Not the sign of a professional doctor to me, or is that how Indian doctors act? Not the best way to sell yourself and your product.


 You do have a point (but remember English is not his first language).

The only concern that I think is fair would be the regulations in India. Its not fair to get personal about Indians.

----------


## JJJJrS

> Its so true. He will say the designer took the liberty. What kind of designer would take such a liberty? Plus, the information in the website about HM is all word for word copied from other studies. These studies are referenced at the end. Quite clever. To your average not a clue joe, it looks like Nigams scientific knowledge about HM is amazing. Did the designer take that liberty too?
> 
> Furthermore, by directly mentioning Gho on his site, hasci might be very interested. I have made them aware.
> 
> Because aderans and histogen appears to be safe so far, does not make Nigams HM safe. He uses different methods under different regulations (if any).
> 
> And what kind of scientist cures baldness and doesnt gather evidence, even just for his/her own studies? Is that a crucial part of all of this?
> 
> Nigams scientific answers on forums are copied from other studies. You will notice when the standard of english improves hugely. 
> ...


 There are so many issues that it's hard to know where to start. I always try to be open-minded and of course I would love to be wrong about this guy but there's a difference between being open-minded and being naive and gullible. 

Someone who has such a revolutionary breakthrough in hair restoration would not behave like this. There would be no need to fake pictures, no need to offer synthetic hair implants, no need to advertise yourself on forums, and no need to copy other academic papers. With enough documentation and through word of mouth, the procedure would sell itself. What he's doing right now would put any serious scientist at risk, which is the last thing you want to do when you have the holy grail of hair loss treatments.

In my opinion, it's clear that he's trying to lure in desperate and gullible hair loss sufferers to come to Mumbai, pay the fees, and get injected with God knows what. Afterwards, when the procedure turns out not to work, he'll claim you must have been one of the unlucky 50&#37; who the procedure doesn't work on. In the meantime, he'll offer FUT or synthetic hair implants at a discounted price. When you ask for your money back, he'll simply ignore you and good luck trying to get it back. Very easy way to con people.

----------


## One

> You still haven't provided a clear answer though. *Why were all the before and after pictures for your "hair multiplication" procedure on your website faked?*
> 
> I'm not the only one who is asking this question and at a minimum you need to provide a clear explanation for how something like that can occur. This is a very serious "mistake" and ignoring it is not going to help.


 
Nigam answer now please!!!

----------


## JJJJrS

> Dr, please give us details of how this "unintentional mistake" occured. We all find it very strange, so for the sake of your own reputation on these forums, please give us a detailed explaination of why your designer would take such a liberty without being instructed to do so..
> 
> Thanks


 Agreed. 

Dr. Nigam, please address this issue in detail.

----------


## didi

*How the hell did he conclude 50&#37; succes rate if he didnt take 'b4' n 'after' photos?*


this is hilarious

----------


## drnigams

Dear NEVERSAY,let's talk about safety issue, the moment aderan's got safety clearance by USFDA, with their first phase of clinical trials,except european and few other regulators,most of the regulators across the world accept USFDA safety clearance,especially for the process and not for the stemcell marketed as drug .Other phases of clinical trials are for efficacy and claim.as there is different regulation for drug approval and different regulation for over the counter medicines.similarly the approval for a technique like dr gho's,who also claims preservation of samples with stemcell stimulation with growth factors,the approval for safety is not rigid,because the board certifed doctor is monitoring the patient,for example if u have a cough ,the doctor can compound a new formula by mixing various syrups and dispense.but in a pharmacy such a medicine cannot exist till drug trials for safety are cleared.By the way my dear friend ,niether USFDA,nor aderans,nor drnigam or anyone else can guarantee safety of any drug or process for more than the the duration of it's launch,after phase 1 clearance all are on the same boat.every drug literature mentions potential side effects,including finasteride. when a board certified dr. introduces a new procedure ,in case he is questioned ,if any sidee effect occurs,he has to produce supporting documents,patients informed consent etc,dr, is considered safe for lighter regulations,because he cannot be termed mass product available in the pharmacy,but a safe option to try out new processes ,since he can diagnose and give cure for any adverse effect,the patient is under his monitoring.U believe anything which is western or from a large corporation...why and how is the CO FATHER OF HT,dr.bernstein in newyork offering autocloning free from his clinic,go to his website and read last para on autocloning,atleast now u should not doubt for the safety of my process,i am as unsafe as aderans..!

----------


## sausage

> You do have a point (but remember English is not his first language).


 It is clear he knows how to write English as he has written most correctly, the mistakes ie: 'ur' and 'u are' he has clearly chosen to speak in text language, they are not spelling mistakes.

Anyway his message clearly is not a confidence booster. He is not answering the questions that matter. From that it's clearly bull.

----------


## JJJJrS

> Dear NEVERSAY,let's talk about safety issue, the moment aderan's got safety clearance by USFDA, with their first phase of clinical trials,except european and few other regulators,most of the regulators across the world accept USFDA safety clearance,especially for the process and not for the stemcell marketed as drug .Other phases of clinical trials are for efficacy and claim.as there is different regulation for drug approval and different regulation for over the counter medicines.similarly the approval for a technique like dr gho's,who also claims preservation of samples with stemcell stimulation with growth factors,the approval for safety is not rigid,because the board certifed doctor is monitoring the patient,for example if u have a cough ,the doctor can compound a new formula by mixing various syrups and dispense.but in a pharmacy such a medicine cannot exist till drug trials for safety are cleared.By the way my dear friend ,niether USFDA,nor aderans,nor drnigam or anyone else can guarantee safety of any drug or process for more than the the duration of it's launch,after phase 1 clearance all are on the same boat.every drug literature mentions potential side effects,including finasteride. when a board certified dr. introduces a new procedure ,in case he is questioned ,if any sidee effect occurs,he has to produce supporting documents,patients informed consent etc,dr, is considered safe for lighter regulations,because he cannot be termed mass product available in the pharmacy,but a safe option to try out new processes ,since he can diagnose and give cure for any adverse effect,the patient is under his monitoring.U believe anything which is western or from a large corporation...why and how is the CO FATHER OF HT,dr.bernstein in newyork offering autocloning free from his clinic,go to his website and read last para on autocloning,atleast now u should not doubt for the safety of my process,i am as unsafe as aderans..!


 So basically, you can not provide any real guarantees on the safety of your procedure. No studies, clinical testing, just your word...

Although you have nothing to do with Aderans, you somehow believe that citing them is proof that your procedure is safe?! Aderans, by the way, is currently still undergoing clinical safety trails and is not available to the general public. Dr. Bernstein is also not offering hair multiplication, let alone for free. How are these examples proof the *your* treatment is safe?

I think any patient undergoing a procedure at this clinic should proceed with *extreme caution*. I would be very afraid to go to a clinic that brushes off these safety issues like "Dr." Nigam does.

----------


## drnigams

dear jjj,i am here for discussion on HM,and ur again shifting the discussion to dr nigam.HM is not patented by me.keep bashing dr nigam,but lets spent some constructive time on HM,or i misjudged u as highly intelligent and informed member. it seems you know me so well,that u now in detail how a doctor con's patient's,seems definitely u had been conned by someone. till my findings from the paper on HAIR DOUBLING supports my claim,i am offering free hairdoubling for next few months.At dr nigams ,patient pays only if he/she gets hair as desired...or on blank stamp paper money back or free unlimited grafts...can u digest ......,can call my clinic and find out.Seems to good to be true...!otherwise the common practice in ht clinics is u get what u pay...!by the way no biased critic will be entertained at my clinic,for any fortune he pays,make ur fundamentals clear,the right patients will reach me,i am not here to sell u,ur automatically feeling proud that the doctor is here to sell u...!

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear NEVERSAY,let's talk about safety issue, the moment aderan's got safety clearance by USFDA, with their first phase of clinical trials,except european and few other regulators,most of the regulators across the world accept USFDA safety clearance,especially for the process and not for the stemcell marketed as drug .Other phases of clinical trials are for efficacy and claim.as there is different regulation for drug approval and different regulation for over the counter medicines.similarly the approval for a technique like dr gho's,who also claims preservation of samples with stemcell stimulation with growth factors,the approval for safety is not rigid,because the board certifed doctor is monitoring the patient,for example if u have a cough ,the doctor can compound a new formula by mixing various syrups and dispense.but in a pharmacy such a medicine cannot exist till drug trials for safety are cleared.By the way my dear friend ,niether USFDA,nor aderans,nor drnigam or anyone else can guarantee safety of any drug or process for more than the the duration of it's launch,after phase 1 clearance all are on the same boat.every drug literature mentions potential side effects,including finasteride. when a board certified dr. introduces a new procedure ,in case he is questioned ,if any sidee effect occurs,he has to produce supporting documents,patients informed consent etc,dr, is considered safe for lighter regulations,because he cannot be termed mass product available in the pharmacy,but a safe option to try out new processes ,since he can diagnose and give cure for any adverse effect,the patient is under his monitoring.U believe anything which is western or from a large corporation...why and how is the CO FATHER OF HT,dr.bernstein in newyork offering autocloning free from his clinic,go to his website and read last para on autocloning,atleast now u should not doubt for the safety of my process,i am as unsafe as aderans..!


 I understand that all, in whichever country, face potential risks. That of course includes Aderans. We all know this, and I certainly do not believe in anything which is western.

Aderans are, however, conforming to FDA regulations, which are quite strict. They will have to demonstrate their safety margin, protocols, and investigations. If anything is not to FDA's liking, Aderans (and histogen) will not get approved.

From what I understand, you do not need to present the safety of your procedure to the Indian regulatory boards? From what you've said, the indian board will accept your procedure if the FDA approve aderans?

That last point is my main concern. You are not regulated. Aderans are regulated. Maybe it makes no difference and you have no safety concerns and never will, but I think right now its fair to say you are operating without regulations.

This puts you in a great position to find a solution, but in our eyes it also makes it easier for you to perhaps lie about certain things (im sorry to say).

At this point, aderans have revealed in presentations their plans safety and results so far. They will also investigate why certain people do not respond, and also make effort to track the movement of injected cells and just how many are recruited. This all makes sense to me. You have yet to present anything to us in a professional manner.

Other points have been made, such as your use of artificial hair, which is banned in many many countries. Why do you offer this if you can do HM, doubling, fue, automated fue, fut?

Let me assure you i hold no biased to the east or west. I am focused only on the facts and evidence in front of me. The people of these forums have seen many many lies, that is why people are suspicious of you. Please continue to present us proper information. You are asking us to trust you, but you have to earn trust...

----------


## drnigams

delphi,what does the doctor offer to a patient of alopecia totallis , or lichen planus,or a patient of broque,or a burn case,when no other option is available..ofcourse biofibres are an option after ruling out any rejection for the same by a fibre test for 3 months.

----------


## JJJJrS

> dear jjj,i am here for discussion on HM,and ur again shifting the discussion to dr nigam.HM is not patented by me.keep bashing dr nigam,but lets spent some constructive time on HM,or i misjudged u as highly intelligent and informed member. it seems you know me so well,that u now in detail how a doctor con's patient's,seems definitely u had been conned by someone. till my findings from the paper on HAIR DOUBLING supports my claim,i am offering free hairdoubling for next few months.At dr nigams ,patient pays only if he/she gets hair as desired...or on blank stamp paper money back or free unlimited grafts...can u digest ......,can call my clinic and find out.Seems to good to be true...!otherwise the common practice in ht clinics is u get what u pay...!by the way no biased critic will be entertained at my clinic,for any fortune he pays,make ur fundamentals clear,the right patients will reach me,i am not here to sell u,ur automatically feeling proud that the doctor is here to sell u...!


 No thankfully, I have never been conned. I have a little better judgement than that and have read enough stories online to spot obvious charlatans. For some reason, I am always reminded of these stories when I read your threads though, I'm not sure why?  :Confused:   :Wink: 

The posters on here, for the most part, are not scientists specializing in hair loss, although there are many who are very interested in the topic. So I have no interest in discussing the science of hair multiplication with you. 

*The faked pictures and safety issues are not something you can ignore. This is exactly what we would like to discuss with you, so I'll ask again that you please stop changing the subject and address these very important issues.*

----------


## One

> Nigam answer now please!!!


 *
Dr(?) Nigam why you don't answer on the faked pictures?*

----------


## drnigams

Dear jjj, i accept your last para..in the right spirit.let me clear u...let us take the example of dr gho, right in the heart of europe ,in his own clinic ,you have no problem with safety when he is using growth factors to stimulate stem cells and even claims stemcell hairtransplant.i am not using allogenic ,that is someone else  stemcells ,but ur own hair stemcells ,which r normally present in ur own hair follicles.i am not marketing a drug..as HSC,wherein u have to go though a process of drug trial.i am offering a technique of hair doubling and hair activation by activated stemcells...there is no drug or antigen is given to u.

----------


## didi

Do you really expect Dr N to admit how he knew all along about 'shopped photos?

He even tried to defend photos, then given up without proper explanation, used designer as a scapegoat, nice and easy.

TBT is losing credibility, shd ve never been allowed to post without at least some evidence...SOME evidence..this guy is definition of  a con artist,

----------


## Winston

> Do you really expect Dr N to admit how he knew all along about 'shopped photos?
> 
> He even tried to defend photos, then given up without proper explanation, used designer as a scapegoat, nice and easy.
> 
> TBT is losing credibility, shd ve never been allowed to post without at least some evidence...SOME evidence..this guy is definition of  a con artist,


 Didi, for the record, Dr. Nigam was not provided access to this forum when he originally attempted to join, however once he formally requested to have access in order to respond to several posts concerning his practice made by yourself and others, we granted him access.

This does not mean that BTT  endorses Dr. Nigam's practice in any way, and we have made it clear that his participation on this forum is to be limited to responding to user questions and concerns about his claims and his practice.

If  users prefer that he not participate, my suggestion would be to stop asking him questions and posting antagonizing commentary about him.

----------


## bananana

Thanks for the reply Winston.

The rest of you - will you finally lay of his back for a sec, drop the "shopped" photos topic. 
Maybe the designer "smudged something", maybe the doctor wanted the post his predictions about future results, maybe it's mistake, maybe it is not. HOWEVER do not judge a guy just yet. We will all know the truth in a few months or even sooner. 

I'm grateful he came here and is at least talking to us. If he is a con artist, it will be known all around the world very soon and his career would be over FOREVER. Somehow I dont believe that is the case, I believe dr. Nigam is smarter than that.

First - obi from HS will go there very soon, we will see his results, bunch of photos, experience etc etc.

Second, he will present scientific papers and collaborations and further proof. Just wait for a bit longer.

CALM DOWN EVERYONE!
(ffs!)

----------


## maxhair

Dr Nigam my balls.

----------


## bananana

> Dr Nigam my balls.


 This here says a lot more about you then about him.

I wont insult you as some other guys here will, but ask yourself,
does this lead to a constructive debate?

----------


## One

> *
> Dr(?) Nigam why you don't answer on the faked pictures?*


 *Again...........*

----------


## HairTalk

> dear jjj,i am here for discussion on HM,and ur again shifting the discussion to dr nigam.HM is not patented by me.keep bashing dr nigam,but lets spent some constructive time on HM,or i misjudged u as highly intelligent and informed member. it seems you know me so well,that u now in detail how a doctor con's patient's,seems definitely u had been conned by someone. till my findings from the paper on HAIR DOUBLING supports my claim,i am offering free hairdoubling for next few months.At dr nigams ,patient pays only if he/she gets hair as desired...or on blank stamp paper money back or free unlimited grafts...can u digest ......,can call my clinic and find out.Seems to good to be true...!otherwise the common practice in ht clinics is u get what u pay...!by the way no biased critic will be entertained at my clinic,for any fortune he pays,make ur fundamentals clear,the right patients will reach me,i am not here to sell u,ur automatically feeling proud that the doctor is here to sell u...!


 This is your marketing: "If my patient isn't satisfied, he'll get his money back, or more grafts free." What are you, a McDonald's? Medical offices  particularly, practices that provide cosmetic work  do not give "money-back guarantees."

I'm not sure which is most pathetic: a group of people who must have enough brains to know this is a sham, yet have engaged it so thoroughly in this thread; a forum moderator who actually invites an ass-clown scam artist to share his trash; or the good "doctor," himself, taking a short break from slimming down southeast Asia.

----------


## Winston

> I'm not sure which is most pathetic: a group of people who must have enough brains to know this is a sham, yet have engaged it so thoroughly in this thread; a forum moderator who actually invites an ass-clown scam artist to share his trash; or the good "doctor," himself, taking a short break from slimming down southeast Asia.


 Dr. Nigam was NOT invited to post on this forum. After several attempts to access this forum and after sending emails expressing his concerns about not having the ability to address user questions and criticisms  about his practice, he was sent an email explaining  the proper protocol to reply to users. He was granted  permission to respond out of courtesy  since so many users also expressed interest in hearing Dr. Nigam's side of things.

This is not an endorsement of Dr. Nigam's practice, nor an endorsement of his claims. It appears to me that Dr. Nigam's participation on this forum will only help  to get to the bottom of his claims and user questions, and  in the end will only help prospective patients make better informed decisions.

----------


## maxhair

You rightly gave him enough rope to hang himself.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Don't know what to make of this all.

----------


## Artista

As I have said before--



> If you look at the persons left side in the 'before'  photo ,,the hair outline ,from ear to top,  is identical to the 'after' photo.  Not a good sign at all for Dr Nigam....!!!!
> (same goes for his right side)


 

It is shameful but not surprising that this sort of shoddy thing still goes on to this day.
PS(Maxhair is 100&#37; CORRECT)

----------


## The Alchemist

Have to say it certainly does not look good for Dr Nigram.   At this point, i think engaging the Dr in further discussion is pointless.  With the ever growing list of questionable activities taking place on his website and forum discussions, we really can't take him on his word or even on his photos. 

However, he's made some claims about activities coming up for him that will be easily verifiable.   In particular, he claims he will be publishing a paper in 2013.  So we can keep our eye on that.  If it happens then we'll know he's legitimate, if not, then he's a charlatan fraud who deserves ridicule.

----------


## didi

Since he does everything to avoid answering simple questions and he prefers to talk  some ancient indian who invented zero(0) I advize every forum members to ignore Dr Bollywood, 

This is the biggest snake oil salesman Ive seen in my entire life, very stupd one though..


You are the weakest link, bye bye

_dr nigam my balls_

----------


## VictimOfDHT

If it's too good to be true, then it isn't true. I didn't even care to read up on this "treatment" or "doctor" because my rule of thumb is, if something works as good as someone claims, why is it still a secret that hardly any one seems to know about?

----------


## bananana

> If it's too good to be true, then it isn't true. I didn't even care to read up on this "treatment" or "doctor" because my rule of thumb is, if something works as good as someone claims, why is it still a secret that hardly any one seems to know about?


 We'll see soon, I'm very much interested in OBI's results and of course science papers, collaborations etc. that should go out early next year.

I don't know, but those new photos on the site (http://www.drnigams.net/images/big_50.jpg) are definitely no photoshop or hair fibres or FUE (?) as far as I can see. This guy has thicker and way more hair any way you look at it.

I remain optimistically sceptic.
(some of you will say I remain a fool, but I dont care...)

----------


## neversaynever

> We'll see soon, I'm very much interested in OBI's results and of course science papers, collaborations etc. that should go out early next year.
> 
> I don't know, but those new photos on the site (http://www.drnigams.net/images/big_50.jpg) are definitely no photoshop or hair fibres or FUE (?) as far as I can see. This guy has thicker and way more hair any way you look at it.
> 
> I remain optimistically sceptic.
> (some of you will say I remain a fool, but I dont care...)


 
Not sure how you navigate his ridiculous website to find these new photos.

There's way too much about Nigam that does not make sense, but I admit I'm curious. That photo doesn't prove anything. Once again its at a funny angle and he didnt have the sense to cut the hair down to match the length of the original. Then we could see clearly what exactly has happened. 

It is within the nature of indian consumers to behave like this. They are not as critical as their western counterparts. Example: If someone on this forum had HM successfully, they would probably put some effort in to make a few decent photos and might cut their hair to make things clearer (look at the Gho saga). That kind of thinking is not in the average Indian consumers mind (I know this from a huge amount of personal experience). I wonder if theres any popular bald forums in india? Maybe people on there are talking about nigam.

Im curious enough to keep an open mind, but so far there is only one positive. The photo with Dr Lauster! How crazy is that? We shall see...

I'll be in India soon, i hope Nigam presents enough material to at least make me curious. Believe me, if im in his clinic, i will get the scoop and expose him for what he is.

Added: OBI is for real, and will be there in a few days. Lets hope he really digs when hes there.

----------


## bananana

Agreed. Website is beyond the joke, but still new photos are pretty promising.

http://www.drnigams.net/images/big_49.jpg

----------


## neversaynever

> Agreed. Website is beyond the joke, but still new photos are pretty promising.
> 
> http://www.drnigams.net/images/big_49.jpg


 But whys his hair colour different?

For this picture they might have grown his hair out longer and used toppik or something. That might explain the colour difference too

----------


## bananana

> But whys his hair colour different?
> 
> For this picture they might have grown his hair out longer and used toppik or something. That might explain the colour difference too


 dunno.

you could see nanogen/toppik particles clearly at this zoom level. I use it every day so I know.  :Big Grin: 

It's not it. But yeah, the hair is darker, if you all hadn't scared dr nigam away, maybe we would here some comments.  :Smile:

----------


## neversaynever

> dunno.
> 
> you could see nanogen/toppik particles clearly at this zoom level. I use it every day so I know. 
> 
> It's not it. But yeah, the hair is darker, if you all hadn't scared dr nigam away, maybe we would here some comments.


 Haha. He seems easily scared, and doesnt answer questions directly, even the technical questions. I think if he was good at answering questions without dancing around the subject and getting philosophical, peoples attitude would be very different. Plus word for word copying other studies into in answers is a bit odd to me. We all want a reason to take him seriously, but he hasnt given anything really.

either way, we should know alot more over the next 2-3 months (or even few weeks with OBI).

----------


## neversaynever

> dunno.
> 
> you could see nanogen/toppik particles clearly at this zoom level. I use it every day so I know. 
> 
> It's not it. But yeah, the hair is darker, if you all hadn't scared dr nigam away, maybe we would here some comments.


 if its not toppik then its mildly interesting. Very mild though! I hope we have some progress (good or bad) before feb 2013. Ill be in his city in early feb.

----------


## Thinning@30

There is nothing in the pictures that couldn't be accomplished with concealers, changes in length, lighting, angle, etc.



> Agreed. Website is beyond the joke, but still new photos are pretty promising.
> 
> http://www.drnigams.net/images/big_49.jpg


 Promising?!  Dr. Nigam even admits this patient has had FUE. 




> Haha. He seems easily scared, and doesnt answer questions directly, even the technical questions. I think if he was good at answering questions without dancing around the subject and getting philosophical, peoples attitude would be very different. Plus word for word copying other studies into in answers is a bit odd to me. We all want a reason to take him seriously, but he hasnt given anything really


 He's just quoting other studies to give himself a veneer of legitimacy and disguise the fact that he has nothing.

This whole thing has gotten ridiculous.  If this Dr. has found the holy grail of hair loss research and accomplished something that Aderans, Histogen, Follica, Replicel, et al with all their resources and years of study have yet to do, there is no reason for him not to publish his findings in respectable journals and involve the mainstream media.  Instead, we find him lurking on online forums trying to use poor quality photos and technobabble to sell treatments to unsophisticated hair loss sufferers.

----------


## ALLISWELL

Just found the Nigam's Video Testimonials:

http://www.drnigams.net/video-testimonial.html 

but they do not show us any results...

----------


## neversaynever

One guy said hes taking tablets for 6 months. What tablets? Dr Nigam, if you're still on this thread please let us know what tablets they are

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I can't believe you people actually give this scam even a minute of your time. You must be newbies. But then I realize there are millions of men out there who are like that -desperate and believe almost anything they see/hear (on hair loss treatments). 

I can almost guarantee you this IS a scam and soon will be forgotten just like the many scams before it.

Pics DON'T prove jack sh*t, at least in this case. You know you can make a bald guy have a full head of hair with something called "computer". You're like my brother, he sees a pic of a bald guy in an ad, then the same guy with hair after some magical treatment and he believes it. If this bastard is in India he can pay a computer wiz $5 to use photoshop to create these pics. 

Remember, if someone has a real treatment for hair loss, the media will be on him within minutes and the dead will hear about it before the living. Someone who comes up with a treatment has the potential to make billions of dollars once he puts it on the market. But this jackassss crook SOB is hiding, just like all the other crooks of course- they prefer to do their scam operation quitely without attracting attention to their scam, well, except the attention of the naive, gullible and the desperate men, so he can prey quitely on them. Piece of filth.

----------


## JJJJrS

> Pics DON'T prove jack sh*t, at least in this case. You know you can make a bald guy have a full head of hair with something called "computer". You're like my brother, he sees a pic of a bald guy in an ad, then the same guy with hair after some magical treatment and he believes it. *If this bastard is in India he can pay a computer wiz $5 to use photoshop to create these pics.*


 Judging on the quality of some of the photoshops he must have payed a lot less then that  :Big Grin:

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Judging on the quality of some of the photoshops he must have payed a lot less then that


 Probably  :Smile:  . A couple of bucks there can still get things done especially if someone has no job.

----------


## bananana

> Probably  . A couple of bucks there can still get things done especially if someone has no job.


 well ok, but this last photo isnt shopped. no friggin' way! 
I'm experienced with photoshop and I'd notice that.

i wouldnt say its a concealer either, little particles of it would be visible. Is it fue? really can't tell... he said patient did fue (probably very recently) and fue would be visible even 4-5 months after operation (small redish dots on recipient area...)

I cant say for sure about fue but it ISNT concealer or 'shop.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> well ok, but this last photo isnt shopped. no friggin' way! 
> I'm experienced with photoshop and I'd notice that.
> 
> i wouldnt say its a concealer either, little particles of it would be visible. Is it fue? really can't tell... he said patient did fue (probably very recently) and fue would be visible even 4-5 months after operation (small redish dots on recipient area...)
> 
> I cant say for sure about fue but it ISNT concealer or 'shop.


 
Bananana, if I were you I wouldn't go banana over this. I'll remind you soon - IT'S ALL BULLSH*T. So the guy is somehow able to turn 5000 hairs to 30,000? Of course only he has this magic power to do this and at the same time keep it a secret so you know, not too many bald guys would rush to him and pay him millions of $$$ to get their hair back, because you know, who would want all that money and fame? 

Like I said, anyone who knows any better wouldn't give this bastard a second look.

BTW, in a local mall here, there's one chinese herbal store that has a similar pic (before and after) of a guy taking some herbal sh*t and "regrowing" his hair. They put that pic on a board around 2ft X 2ft right in front of the store so people passing by can see it. You  know, maybe the second pic here is the one I saw on their board but I'm not sure. Either way, I know better than to believe either one, or anyone else who claims to have some magical treatment for hair loss.

----------


## didi

*Aderans*- I described this in the wrong way last time, it's also an injection based solution that's been trialled for years now. They call it "Follicle neogenesis" Currently heading to Phase III from what I understand. 
Video of latest results(nov 2012) here: http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JHbtXJ0a8
*Expected release*: Potentially 2015, but struggling to get big results.
*My Pov*: Latest results were very dissapointing, it seems to maintain to some degree, but the gains were not noticeable, HOWEVER that doesnt mean it doesnt work, it just may be better used as a complimentary product with say histogen, wouldnt get my hopes too high up though.*Next step:* From what I understand, Phase III.



Looks like Dr Gho is the only real option now and in near future, 
i wouldnt count on aderans for the next 5 years, but still 2017 could become
2023...

----------


## Kiwi

> *Aderans*- I described this in the wrong way last time, it's also an injection based solution that's been trialled for years now. They call it "Follicle neogenesis" Currently heading to Phase III from what I understand. 
> Video of latest results(nov 2012) here: http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JHbtXJ0a8
> *Expected release*: Potentially 2015, but struggling to get big results.
> *My Pov*: Latest results were very dissapointing, it seems to maintain to some degree, but the gains were not noticeable, HOWEVER that doesnt mean it doesnt work, it just may be better used as a complimentary product with say histogen, wouldnt get my hopes too high up though.*Next step:* From what I understand, Phase III.
> 
> 
> Looks like Dr Gho is the only real option now and in near future, 
> i wouldnt count on aderans for the next 5 years, but still 2017 could become
> 2023...


 How so re Gho?

I've been waiting a year now for all the photographic evidence from non celebrity average users of this site. Nothing.

----------


## didi

Theres  dude called iron man and c5000 who just had procedures and they are documenting it on Gho section of tbt forum. They are not celebrities as far as i know and they are both regular users of this site, 

Ironman documented Gcs case which is widely considered 1st  scientificly documented HST procedure in the world.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Theres  dude called iron man and c5000 who just had procedures and they are documenting it on Gho section of tbt forum. They are not celebrities as far as i know and they are both regular users of this site, 
> 
> Ironman documented Gcs case which is widely considered 1st  scientificly documented HST procedure in the world.


 c500 is a good example

unfortunately, I think Ironman is a celebrity.

As for GCs being the first case documented, I dont think thats true. Gho has been publishing papers for a long time. Ironman's GC analysis was just the first documentation by an outside source, which is important. But calling it the 1st scientifically documented HST is inaccurate.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> c500 is a good example
> 
> unfortunately, I think Ironman is a celebrity.
> 
> As for GCs being the first case documented, I dont think thats true. Gho has been publishing papers for a long time. Ironman's GC analysis was just the first documentation by an outside source, which is important. But calling it the 1st scientifically documented HST is inaccurate.


 Who the **** is ironman?

----------


## HARIRI

Guys, The stem cell concept is very interesting but not yet proven. To many of us, Money isn't the big deal. What matters the most is the donor, so that's why stem cells made a lot of noise in the industry. 

I have been following this thread closely but can anyone tell me what the difference between Dr. Gho and Dr. Nigam techniques? I didn't get it yet.

----------


## neversaynever

> Guys, The stem cell concept is very interesting but not yet proven. To many of us, Money isn't the big deal. What matters the most is the donor, so that's why stem cells made a lot of noise in the industry. 
> 
> I have been following this thread closely but can anyone tell me what the difference between Dr. Gho and Dr. Nigam techniques? I didn't get it yet.


 I think nigam uses more cell types than gho, youll have to scan around for a full explaination.

Also, I believe the doubling technique is still in trial.

----------


## One

Dr Nigam is not responding?

Aahahahahahaahahahaahahahahhaahahahahahahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## Kiwi

> Theres  dude called iron man and c5000 who just had procedures and they are documenting it on Gho section of tbt forum. They are not celebrities as far as i know and they are both regular users of this site, 
> 
> Ironman documented Gcs case which is widely considered 1st  scientificly documented HST procedure in the world.


 Where are the pics?!?!?!?!?

----------


## neversaynever

> Yes. Dr. Gho is a real doctor. This other schmuck Nigam or whatever the fu*k his name is is just an SOB crook, another lying bastard who's trying to make a quick buck off the gullible and ignorant. Scum bag. I don't know how people can fall so easily for scammers and their schemes.


 Gho has been debated for a long long long time on these forums and many people are still not convinced. Granted, at least he is known, and he had papers published. Even after 2 interviews with spencer, most are probably not convinced...(I was and had hst this year)

Even Histogens photos are quite questionable.

You might be right about Nigam (though seems like you need to calm down?). He says he'll publish papers etc etc and he's on the forums so we can fire questions at him.

It all seems very suspect of course. The photos, his avoiding some questions, the odd mistakes he's made in the awful website, and much more.

But at least we can ask questions and just see what happens. So what harm is there?

----------


## drnigams

Dear neversay,neither am i scared ,nor is the case that i am not responding,i responded to ur question the day before on the other forum.any question related to HM or hair doubling,i will always be there.have posted my own mesenchymal stemcells multiplying pic on the home page of my site.also my pics from inside the lab. 


> Gho has been debated for a long long long time on these forums and many people are still not convinced. Granted, at least he is known, and he had papers published. Even after 2 interviews with spencer, most are probably not convinced...(I was and had hst this year)
> 
> Even Histogens photos are quite questionable.
> 
> You might be right about Nigam (though seems like you need to calm down?). He says he'll publish papers etc etc and he's on the forums so we can fire questions at him.
> 
> It all seems very suspect of course. The photos, his avoiding some questions, the odd mistakes he's made in the awful website, and much more.
> 
> But at least we can ask questions and just see what happens. So what harm is there?

----------


## krewel

I don't think it's ok how some people here talk about Dr. Nigam. I don't know if his treatment is legit or not, nobody knows. So it's totally inappropriate to insult him or any person on this forum. One simply does not talk like this to a person. Stop acting like kids.
I don't know much about his treatment, neither am I interested. I just don't think that conversations should be held in such a way. Don't ruin this forum.

----------


## bananana

> I don't think it's ok how some people here talk about Dr. Nigam. I don't know if his treatment is legit or not, nobody knows. So it's totally inappropriate to insult him or any person on this forum. One simply does not talk like this to a person. Stop acting like kids.
> I don't know much about his treatment, neither am I interested. I just don't think that conversations should be held in such a way. Don't ruin this forum.


 100% agreed with you.
We ought to be grown men, no, gentlemen and keep a civil way of talk. 
Bashing and insulting wont get anyone anywhere

----------


## HARIRI

I strongly agree with Bananana. We should be civilized and never cross red lines. Even if Dr. Nigam is not legit, we can just ignore instead of stepping so low and use harsh words. I'm sure Spencer Kobren wouldn't like this. Let the scientific questions proves whether Dr. Nigam is legit or not. That is the mature way of finding out the truth.

----------


## Artista

I agree with HARIRI,  Im glad to see that drnigams is still active here. 
I will respectfully ask this-
DrNigams how do you EXPLAIN these photos ? It is obviously the same photo used in both the 'before and after' shots . 





> If you look at the persons left side in the 'before'  photo ,,the hair outline ,from ear to top,  is identical to the 'after' photo.  Not a good sign at all for Dr Nigam....!!!!
> (same goes for his right side)

----------


## didi

webdesigner screwd dr nigam big time

----------


## drnigams

Dear ARTISTA,you have been posting the same pic again and again.I have already apologised for the mistake by my web developer last month(which you want me to say that, it is me who did it,which is not true,but u are after me to say so.).Neither do i blame you, for being critical regarding the photo.The 5 recent pics of HM posted by me in last 10 days, had been commented as at least ok, in my before after section of HM,even by the hardest critic on the forum like moopookoo,gc(who really helped me  improve on web based photos.I am not a photographer or web developer.Anyway just bought a new lense for SLR camera with macro and super macro mode with oblique zoom ).The best way to counter your post,is ,i ssuppose, to continously post at least 20 more photos of HM ,to which u can say at least ok.Have just posted my pics, while working on my own stemcells,at my lab,including the pics of my multiplying mesenchymal stemcells,and few pics of my clinic,will post more tommorow.And yes one of the forum member(OBI) from saudi arabia,will be visiting me tommorow,u can ask him to scan me ,my clinic,my patients and my HM lab.Let me tell u ,hairdoubling with HM will be a big step forward in 2013,as a major breakthrough, for the partial cure of baldness,either from drnigam's or any other doctor or lab.Dr. lauster's team, airticketsand schedule is confirmed today for visit to my clinic, on 27th jan2013.I don't focus on foul language of certain members ,but always believed in keeping critics around...i respect and love u all..! From 1st jan,u can follow my scientific paper study progress on unique hair doubling and HM.HOPE we can move positively forward...

----------


## Artista

DrNigam , I appreciate your response and I will consider your explanation. 
I am not attempting to be disrespectful or insulting but I have two issues with your explanation to my comment. 
#1) Why would you NOT pre-approve ANY images that would represent YOUR works.
#2) Why would a web developer purposely take it upon him/herself to ALTER a photograph,(essentially lying) to enhance YOUR works without your pre-approval? 
 Was this 'web developer' actually hired by you to do the work? If so,does this person still work for you?
Very hard to accept, Im sorry.

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear ARTISTA,you have been posting the same pic again and again.I have already apologised for the mistake by my web developer last month(which you want me to say that, it is me who did it,which is not true,but u are after me to say so.).Neither do i blame you, for being critical regarding the photo.The 5 recent pics of HM posted by me in last 10 days, had been commented as at least ok, in my before after section of HM,even by the hardest critic on the forum like moopookoo,gc(who really helped me  improve on web based photos.I am not a photographer or web developer.Anyway just bought a new lense for SLR camera with macro and super macro mode with oblique zoom ).The best way to counter your post,is ,i ssuppose, to continously post at least 20 more photos of HM ,to which u can say at least ok.Have just posted my pics, while working on my own stemcells,at my lab,including the pics of my multiplying mesenchymal stemcells,and few pics of my clinic,will post more tommorow.And yes one of the forum member(OBI) from saudi arabia,will be visiting me tommorow,u can ask him to scan me ,my clinic,my patients and my HM lab.Let me tell u ,hairdoubling with HM will be a big step forward in 2013,as a major breakthrough, for the partial cure of baldness,either from drnigam's or any other doctor or lab.Dr. lauster's team, airticketsand schedule is confirmed today for visit to my clinic, on 27th jan2013.I don't focus on foul language of certain members ,but always believed in keeping critics around...i respect and love u all..! From 1st jan,u can follow my scientific paper study progress on unique hair doubling and HM.HOPE we can move positively forward...


 Dr Nigam, will all due respect, many people will not see those photos as a mistake. They will see it as fraud. A mistake and fraud are two very different things.

----------


## neversaynever

> I strongly agree with Bananana. We should be civilized and never cross red lines. Even if Dr. Nigam is not legit, we can just ignore instead of stepping so low and use harsh words. I'm sure Spencer Kobren wouldn't like this. Let the scientific questions proves whether Dr. Nigam is legit or not. That is the mature way of finding out the truth.


 +1

Abusive people need to stay away from the thread

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear ARTISTA,you have been posting the same pic again and again.I have already apologised for the mistake by my web developer last month(which you want me to say that, it is me who did it,which is not true,but u are after me to say so.).Neither do i blame you, for being critical regarding the photo.The 5 recent pics of HM posted by me in last 10 days, had been commented as at least ok, in my before after section of HM,even by the hardest critic on the forum like moopookoo,gc(who really helped me  improve on web based photos.I am not a photographer or web developer.Anyway just bought a new lense for SLR camera with macro and super macro mode with oblique zoom ).The best way to counter your post,is ,i ssuppose, to continously post at least 20 more photos of HM ,to which u can say at least ok.Have just posted my pics, while working on my own stemcells,at my lab,including the pics of my multiplying mesenchymal stemcells,and few pics of my clinic,will post more tommorow.And yes one of the forum member(OBI) from saudi arabia,will be visiting me tommorow,u can ask him to scan me ,my clinic,my patients and my HM lab.Let me tell u ,hairdoubling with HM will be a big step forward in 2013,as a major breakthrough, for the partial cure of baldness,either from drnigam's or any other doctor or lab.Dr. lauster's team, airticketsand schedule is confirmed today for visit to my clinic, on 27th jan2013.I don't focus on foul language of certain members ,but always believed in keeping critics around...i respect and love u all..! From 1st jan,u can follow my scientific paper study progress on unique hair doubling and HM.HOPE we can move positively forward...


 
This is nice progress into this 'investigation'. We look forward to reading your scientific paper and progress with OBI. I must say that you started very badly on these forums, but things are improving. 

A big "hmmmmm'

----------


## neversaynever

I must admit, this is starting to get my interest. Will have to wait for those published papers, new website, more photos.

Suspicious but curious and hopeful.

Not sure what to make of the new photos of Nigam in the lab. But at least its progress

----------


## Gjm127

Hadn't seen that picture before but it's quite ridiculous if you ask me... Dr. Nigam's gonna need to step up his game to prove us wrong about this whole procedure.

----------


## drnigams

Dear Artista and Neversaynever,
                                        Let me tell you exactly what happened and then it is upto you to decide. Let me give you an overview of how and in what enviroment my clinic functions here in Mumbai, its a totally different market from where you come from.
           Majority of the patients who come to my clinic are through print advertisements and word of mouth. India is a country with a population of 1.2 billion. At any given point of time there are 20 patients with their friend or relatives at the clinic, which is open for 12 hours a day, 365 days a year. These patients either undergo hair multiplication which has picked up only in the last 1 year, FUE and FUT.Majority of the work was FUE and FUT, gradually there is more demand for HM and many of the patients go for the combination of HM and FUE.
           I reach the clinic at 9 in the morning, take a round of 15 hair transplant beds on 1st and 2nd floor of my clinic, go through the review of pre-operative profile which my assistant has already taken, answer concerns and queries of these patients, talk to my doctor responsible for follow-up of the patients and check his daily report about the follow-up of the patients and discuss with him certain cases which needs my special advice. 
           I then, visit the accounts department, purchase and logistics department, patient counselling and patient care executive department and meet admin, front desk and HR, give instructions to media, graphic design and web executives. I then return to my consulting room on ground floor, talk to patients on phone, meet the patients one on one for consultations and follow-up with them. In-between, I again take 2 more rounds to check the hair line, density, grafts preservation, microscopic inspection of quality of grafts, work on pain-relieving and anxiety of certain patients, sign loads  of documents and cheques.
           Give 2 hrs. everyday to the tissue engineers, bio-technologist, cell biologist and exchange with them, various research articles and findings which they have selected for me for my opinion on how to increase the effectiveness of HM.
           Since internet connectivity in India is not as high as western world, patients take the decision after meeting the doctor, his credibility in media, his certification, his infrastructure and most importantly by talking to,the 15-20 patients sitting at the clinic lobby, at any given time, while waiting for the consultation.  I always believed empty vessels make more noise than filled vessels. The patients here in India  and even many from overseas ask the direct question... 'Will I get hair on my head and what is the guarantee' and also ask what about my investment if I don't get hair, will it pain, is there any side-effect. And they always look for credibility of the doctor in the media,  patients rush at the clinic, his international tie-ups and his qualifications. It will be confusing to them, if I talk too much technical. 
           Now, coming to your question. With the explanation of above routine and how our patients judge us, I hardly paid any attention to my website but briefly gave instruction about different pages including before/after photo page from where you picked-up this photo to the graphic designer and web-developer who are 21 and 23 yrs old. It was my mistake that I gave them additional responsibility of calling up to the data base of HM, FUE and FUT patients for clicking follow-up pics also. Since they were not meant for this additional job, they could not give me the results in time, I was angry with them and pushing them hard, that I was not happy with the quality of pics what I wanted. It is you and Moopookoo who pointed out about this picture to me through the forum. The graphic designer is an outsourced young guy, I did not want him to lose his job since I had given him assignment outside his jurisdiction. Now he is working under a senior guy recently recruited. And you and many others very well know that its just a month we have a full time photographer with a mini-studio with special macro and super macro lenses bought today. This all hard work is for all of you and automatically for my own organisation.
      With due respect to the question you have raised. I am sorry, I have no explanation beyond this ..

----------


## drnigams

Dear J,
       Kindly go through 1 week old before/after pics under HM section of the website.

----------


## Thinning@30

Just to recap, no clinical trials have been completed, Dr. Nigam has not yet published his findings, to date there has been no meaningful peer review of his work.  The only "evidence" we have of an effective treatment are anecdotes and a few poor quality photos that were not taken under controlled conditions.  Dr. Nigam himself has admitted that one of the photos that purported to show improvement was in fact falsified.  Yet Dr. Nigam operates a clinic and is selling this unproven treatment to patients.

The explanation for the falsified picture is laughable.  Dr. Nigam expects us to believe that the technician was lazy and found it easier to photoshop the before picture rather than post the actual after image?  And the highly internet-active Dr. Nigam claims he didn't notice at the time, because he wasn't paying attention to clinic's website, even though his clinic's reputation is of paramount concern (not to mention the fact that in some jurisdictions this type of false advertizing would open the Dr. up to civil and criminal penalties).  And Dr. Nigam does not want to fire this person?

----------


## didi

would be interesting to hear webdesigners side of story, this is unheard of, webdesigner wouldnt photoshop images unless advized by site owner..

and didnt you say  that guy in the photo had his top shaved before procedure, then later on you admitted it was shoped?

why did you say it was shaved or you meant shaved with photoshop?

----------


## krewel

Have you been able to induce regrowth at the temple region?
I am looking forward to your scientific papers, starts to sound interesting. I really appreciate the fact, that you are showing up here.

----------


## Artista

DiDi your words-"...and didn't you say that guy in the photo had his top shaved before procedure, then later on you admitted it was shopped?"

Are you suggesting that Dr Nigam had said that before? 

Dr Nigam, I've read your latest response and will give it consideration. Thank you again for your response. 
Time will tell.

----------


## maxhair

It's like someone claiming to have filmed the Loch Ness monster - but then being caught with a fake monster suit on their property.

The game is up. In my opinion, "Dr Nigam" deserves no respect, only the right to remain silent.

What Indian laws has he broken by lying to us all in an attempt to con money out of us for a fake medical procedure that might leave us conspicuously butchered for life?

If I was the judge, I'd give him three years.

We should get all these charlatans on lie detector tests.

Gho wouldn't pass. Cooley and Hitzig wouldn't pass. Zeiring would be "too busy". Some Phase 2 bimataprost data will get released announcing modest numbers, and we'll all buy that as if actually true.

This channel is called the Bald Truth after all, and yet we're lied to frequently.

As Spencer says, 99% of all hairloss products are bogus, so then statistically speaking, these spokespeople should be considered guilty until proven innocent.

----------


## didi

_'I can only say, experience Dr. Nigam's hair multiplication at Mumbai, India, with return air fare ticket with accomodation from my side and if you do not get result in 6 months you can claim a refund on stamp paper. You can also ask any of your Doctor, Dermatologist, Plastic Surgeon or Tissue Engineer friend to put the technical questions to me, I will be more than happy to answer.

Best regards

Dr. Nigam_


This is good offer, any takers

----------


## didi

This OBI guy from arabia will have HM done by Nigam, he cant be trusted, this is what he wrote on hs on 27.11.2012, 10:50

*'For the record .. 
I'm professional photographer and graphic designer , I checked the photos in Dr Nigam website .. there's nooo editing has been done to the photo .* 



Dr Nigam .
Please answer this question , It's very important because i'm planning to visit you in 19th december :
- IS there any side effect ? there's clams that this type of operation may cause cancer .. ?!!'


He joined forum around the time nigam started posting,


we all know how few days later Nigam admitted manipulating images to impress ...


*Sentence:Ban OBI if he is on this forum,*

----------


## didi

This is what dr nigam said about shopped images:


*28.11.2012, 16:03*
_'&#187; Dear member,this patient has shaved out his scalp where he needed SHM injections and arterial prp,which u r pointing out.thats why his hair r thicker where he already had thinned out hair.thanks for being skeptical, i already told moopookoo to give me 30days to send the photographer with fresh pics... let me see ...your comments than.. u can see me on skype and my before pics are already on my website..i hope there is no photoshop technology possible on skype...!'_


'Dear moopookoo, the pic ur mentioning,the guys vertex with thin hair was shaved off,before SHM injections and arterial prp.hence he has thicker growth of natural hair in that area.Regarding angle of hair, please try to click your own photos for next 3to 4 days ,u may find 2 pics with same angle of hair'


29.11.2012, 13:51 
_'yes i am embrassed myself, after reading comments on the forum,I fully understand that the content of the website should have my approval, specially before after pic. I joined this forum ,because i was excited with informed questions,and the quality of debate,i acnowledge and apologise for the mistake of my web development firm._ '



This is bald truth, Dr Nigam

Why did you defend fake pix by saying that patient shaved his top off in b4 pic and 'exact same hair angles and background'' are normal even if photos are taken 6 months apart?

----------


## bananana

[QUOTE=VictimOfDHT;94837]Ha ha ha ha ha ha..../QUOTE]

Indeed this and at least 2 other photos that WERE on the site were photoshopped. But the new ones aren't faked, at least they don't look like faked. They're in bigger (some in huge) resolution and pretty clear. 

I look forward to see more and more of photos like that, but I don't know what to say about past attempts of "getting away" with those horrible, low resolution fakes. Dr Nigam should just admit it and move on, only peer reviewed and scientifically approved papers can prove the truth now. 

Also, mr. Bharat Kamdar from Mumbai, who I personally contacted - who said he DIDN'T do HM but regular FUE, (2. picture in first post on this thread) and he said that is not his picture. Ok, that might just be a mistake, wrong name under the wrong pic. 

*But doctor please, if you are for real, NO MORE EXCUSES and no more failed photoshop attempts. Please consider this VERY seriously because these threads will follow you until the rest of your life. They will probably stay on google FOREVER.  

That said, your whole business and reputation depends on these forums, everyone interested in your work will google your name.
Please take it seriously.*

----------


## The Alchemist

> This OBI guy from arabia will have HM done by Nigam, he cant be trusted, this is what he wrote on hs on 27.11.2012, 10:50
> 
> *'For the record .. 
> I'm professional photographer and graphic designer , I checked the photos in Dr Nigam website .. there's nooo editing has been done to the photo .* 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Nigam .
> Please answer this question , It's very important because i'm planning to visit you in 19th december :
> ...


 
OBI showed up and started posting at HS right after Nigram did.   Right away he was defending Nigram and the two were buddy-buddy.

OBI showed photos of his passport and flight info to India, so everyone started believing he was legit.  However, i'm not at all convinced.  Unless his scalp is shot with a usb microscope and we can see the regrowth occuring before our eyes...his testimony is worthless.

At this point, the one and only thing that could sway my opinion on Nigram is if he co-authors and publishes a paper with Lauster.  Not just gets his name on the paper b/c he donated some money or equipment for the research, but is actually involved in conducting the science and writing up the paper.

That's it.  Until then, he's just another fraud coming out of India which are a a dime a dozen these days...the same as Rinky Kapoor and the other charlatans who were trying to sell us QR796 or whatever it was years ago.  Claimed they spent 6 years isolating the proteins and now were just waiting on a patent before they cured the world of baldness.  Yeah right.  Sure as heck sounds very familiar to what Nigrams is doing here now.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Still confused by this all  :Confused:  If he really is a fraud, surely what he is doing on this forum will only backfire?

----------


## neversaynever

I think Nigam has lost all credibility with the largely western audience on these forums, and these forum threads will now be online forever. It would take huge effort to reverse this damage to his reputation. Photos are no longer valid, because he has shown that he was commiting fraud. The only things acceptable now are:

Scientific journals / presentations
Video
And first hand evidence from trusted forum members.

If he decides to commit fraud again in the scientific journals, then I would hope that his clinic be shut down and he be charged for serious crimes that involve dangerous or fake medical procedures. Dr Nigam, this is the reality you face by coming to these forums. You cant blame your web designer. Please compare your website with the websites of other hair clinics in europe and america. I hope you can see the difference.

Truth is, even nice websites are often fronts for bogus treatments. So the only option you have remaining now are proven links to people like Lauster and publications which are your own work and writing. This is like being in school, being told by the teacher how to write-up a scientific experiment properly....so weird.

He is right about his indian clients though. If you look a well known, respected indian HT doctor (dr A), his website is quite poor too. Thought I have no doubt in the authencity of the photos. He recently re-vamped his site, but it still looks amatuer. So in that light, maybe nigam has a point. But those fake photos have done the damage.

----------


## neversaynever

Dr nigam. Let me ask you a question that has nothing to do with the photos. I hope you'll answer.

Why do you think you are achieving better results that Aderans and replicell? Please give a detailed answer....

----------


## didi

hes achieving better results than Gho by 20&#37;, 

i like nigams round figures, 50,30,20,20%....very scientific i must say


Winston

pls ban nigam and close this thread,

----------


## Supersixx

"Majority of the patients who come to my clinic are through print advertisements and word of mouth. India is a country with a population of 1.2 billion. At any given point of time there are 20 patients with their friend or relatives at the clinic, which is open for 12 hours a day, 365 days a year. "

I onced thought the crowd standing around the 3 card Monty table was actually winning til I lost , and lost again. Now I know better. You just proved my point from the other day.

"Since internet connectivity in India is not as high as western world, patients take the decision after meeting the doctor, his credibility in media, his certification, his infrastructure and most importantly by talking to,the 15-20 patients sitting at the clinic lobby, at any given time, while waiting for the consultation."

"And they always look for credibility of the doctor in the media, patients rush at the clinic, his international tie-ups and his qualifications. It will be confusing to them, if I talk too much technical"

So there is no shortage of candidates that would desperately take the good doctor on his word.  Also out of over 6000 patients a year (according to you ) , those are the best of pictures and results of such cutting edge work?

"With the explanation of above routine and how our patients judge us, I hardly paid any attention to my website but briefly gave instruction about different pages including before/after photo page from where you picked-up this photo to the graphic designer and web-developer who are 21 and 23 yrs old. It was my mistake that I gave them additional responsibility of calling up to the data base of HM, FUE and FUT patients for clicking follow-up pics also. Since they were not meant for this additional job, they could not give me the results in time, I was angry with them and pushing them hard, that I was not happy with the quality of pics what I wanted"

So you throw the young web designers under the bus for posting bad pics because you don't have time to check your website, but yet , you find time to be on every other hairloss site? 

Let me say this, I'm no doctor, I'm no scientist, nor do i claim to be , but I do have common sense like most on TBT. Im straight to the point and HATE  liars. For someone to think that there is any credibility with you is an insult to the real doctors and researchers out putting in work and going thru the process. Your site is deceiving, your photos are shopped and your answers are plagiarized. You say you do HM and stem cell, well that's what the world is waiting on. How come you can't put out  a descent before after pic w same hair length, same color, same angle, just more hair count?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> This is what dr nigam said about shopped images:
> 
> 
> *28.11.2012, 16:03*
> _'&#187; Dear member,this patient has shaved out his scalp where he needed SHM injections and arterial prp,which u r pointing out.thats why his hair r thicker where he already had thinned out hair.thanks for being skeptical, i already told moopookoo to give me 30days to send the photographer with fresh pics... let me see ...your comments than.. u can see me on skype and my before pics are already on my website..i hope there is no photoshop technology possible on skype...!'_
> 
> 
> 'Dear moopookoo, the pic ur mentioning,the guys vertex with thin hair was shaved off,before SHM injections and arterial prp.hence he has thicker growth of natural hair in that area.Regarding angle of hair, please try to click your own photos for next 3to 4 days ,u may find 2 pics with same angle of hair'
> 
> ...


 

I think this catalogue of Nigam's posts pretty much seals the deal: THIS IS NOT REAL


the doc acted like he treated the guy, and then all the sudden acted like he was not involved = Fake


sorry for bringing this one up guys....


I say we drop the subject, even asking more questions. If this is real, we'll know in the next couple months. Albeit, it is definitely not real, so we wont know. Just saying IF it is.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Still confused by this all  If he really is a fraud, surely what he is doing on this forum will only backfire?


 it all ready did...

see: faked photos and ever-changing story


If it is real, us giving the doc no attention for the next three months isn't going to stop his HM from coming to fruition. So lets just drop it, cause at this point, it's not worth the trouble.

----------


## neversaynever

> it all ready did...
> 
> see: faked photos and ever-changing story
> 
> 
> If it is real, us giving the doc no attention for the next three months isn't going to stop his HM from coming to fruition. So lets just drop it, cause at this point, it's not worth the trouble.


 Its an internet forum, we have the choice to post in the thread or not. You do have a point about waiting for a few months, but I dont see the point in dropping it, we can simply choose to not view the thread if we are not interested.

Noone on the forum is commiting to going india and getting injected with funky stuff just yet, so what difference does it make?

Dont know if you've noticed, the vast majority of threads in this section of the forum is pure speculation and anticipation. From histogen to pgd2 to aderans to nigam to many others. Why dont we just drop all of it until there's some proper news?

----------


## didi

maybe this is not REAL dr nigam, 
what if somebody is pretending to be him n posting under his name..


can any Dr be this stupid and naive??scientist, scholar...

----------


## drnigams

Dear KREWEL,   We have seen growth with HM injections around the borders of existing hairline around temples.Normally we first do FUE on hairline and temples,and after a month, give HM injection on the temples and hairline.The reason is,adult stemcells from hair follicle can either become skin or hairfollicle.The temple area which is totally bald ,sometimes without even dormant telogen follicles,the DNA signalling required to differentiate to a hair follicle is missing.A forum member has just got his 100 donor grafts extracted today for first injection of HM ,i will document his results.He is a case of diffuse pattern hair loss i.e loosing his hair even at the sides and back of scalp.We are marking his scalp into 1sqcm areas,counting with microscopic pics,the initial villous hair and terminal hair per sqcm across the scalp,will post next week and then followup once a month for one year,hope the patient is available for the whole year,as he is from outside India.           


> Have you been able to induce regrowth at the temple region?
> I am looking forward to your scientific papers, starts to sound interesting. I really appreciate the fact, that you are showing up here.

----------


## drnigams

Dear neversay,will go through their latest results from their presentation and revert back.BTW, OBI  the forum member who visited my clinic and lab today,will silence the doubters at least partly.skeptics are not moving forward,from one photograph one month back,that will not stop my hair and others hair  growing back on our scalp.let them be busy abusing me and we are busy getting our hair back..                                          


> Dr nigam. Let me ask you a question that has nothing to do with the photos. I hope you'll answer.
> 
> Why do you think you are achieving better results that Aderans and replicell? Please give a detailed answer....

----------


## bananana

> Dear KREWEL,   We have seen growth with HM injections around the borders of existing hairline around temples.Normally we first do FUE on hairline and temples,and after a month, give HM injection on the temples and hairline.The reason is,adult stemcells from hair follicle can either become skin or hairfollicle.The temple area which is totally bald ,sometimes without even dormant telogen follicles,the DNA signalling required to differentiate to a hair follicle is missing.A forum member has just got his 100 donor grafts extracted today for first injection of HM ,i will document his results.He is a case of diffuse pattern hair loss i.e loosing his hair even at the sides and back of scalp.We are marking his scalp into 1sqcm areas,counting with microscopic pics,the initial villous hair and terminal hair per sqcm across the scalp,will post next week and then followup once a month for one year,hope the patient is available for the whole year,as he is from outside India.


 You're talking about OBI from saudi arabia I guess?
Looking forward to seeing his results and his opinion on the procedure..

edit: you posted the answer before I posted the question.  :Smile:

----------


## krewel

> Dear KREWEL,   We have seen growth with HM injections around the borders of existing hairline around temples.Normally we first do FUE on hairline and temples,and after a month, give HM injection on the temples and hairline.The reason is,adult stemcells from hair follicle can either become skin or hairfollicle.*The temple area which is totally bald ,sometimes without even dormant telogen follicles,the DNA signalling required to differentiate to a hair follicle is missing.*A forum member has just got his 100 donor grafts extracted today for first injection of HM ,i will document his results.He is a case of diffuse pattern hair loss i.e loosing his hair even at the sides and back of scalp.We are marking his scalp into 1sqcm areas,counting with microscopic pics,the initial villous hair and terminal hair per sqcm across the scalp,will post next week and then followup once a month for one year,hope the patient is available for the whole year,as he is from outside India.


 Does this mean, that hair follicles that have been miniaturized for a long time, actually die? Some say they do, some say they don't. And have I understood you correctly, that your method creates new follicles AND revives dormant hair follicles?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Its an internet forum, we have the choice to post in the thread or not. You do have a point about waiting for a few months, but I dont see the point in dropping it, we can simply choose to not view the thread if we are not interested.
> 
> Noone on the forum is commiting to going india and getting injected with funky stuff just yet, so what difference does it make?
> 
> Dont know if you've noticed, the vast majority of threads in this section of the forum is pure speculation and anticipation. From histogen to pgd2 to aderans to nigam to many others. Why dont we just drop all of it until there's some proper news?


 I was implying that we should all choose not to view the thread. Not that we should all have to not view the thread.

----------


## drnigams

Yes,this is what we assume,unless we do a biopsy of the temple area.The initial results are due to activation of dormant follicles and later, after 3to 4 months ,new hair growth is seen, due to neofollicogenesis.In coming months we are going to focus on hair regeneration on the temple area.    


> Does this mean, that hair follicles that have been miniaturized for a long time, actually die? Some say they do, some say they don't. And have I understood you correctly, that your method creates new follicles AND revives dormant hair follicles?

----------


## drnigams

Mr. Malik has achieved good hair density through Hair Multiplication at Mid-Scalp. Although Hair Multiplication did not show results on Hair Line and Vertex hence few Grafts of FUE was implanted on the same. He will receive extra Graft of FUE on Hair Line & Vertex in the month of December, 2012.OBI has personally met this patient and checked his mid scalp which confirms no FUE mark on mid scalp

----------


## drnigams

Dear Winston,

Can you please help reduce the image size I've just posted.

Regards,

Dr.Nigam

----------


## drnigams

> Does this mean, that hair follicles that have been miniaturized for a long time, actually die? Some say they do, some say they don't. And have I understood you correctly, that your method creates new follicles AND revives dormant hair follicles?


 

Dear Krewel,

Kindly go through the HM result patient verified with personal visit from forum member OBI from Saudi Arabia, this patient luckily got results also on the temple area.

----------


## One

*Has Dr Nigam contacted Spencer or it is everything one cheat ?*

----------


## clandestine

It'd be great if we could get Dr Nigam on the show; Spencer has no issues with it.

----------


## drnigams

Dear one,. I entered the world of BALDTRUTH for the reputation of SPENCER and his role of introducing dr woods to the world ,who invented FUE,even without a single scientific publication in the peer review journals.
Everyone knows, nobody believed DR.woods(though i am lucky to still doing 100plus hm every month.)  and he  was thrashed the way i was at bald truth...!and today 45&#37; of world's HT procedure are FUE.
I will be at dubai and jeddah from 5th to 8th jan 2013.anytime before after ,i am ready to be in the witness box of spencer's baldtruth ...!
I hereby also invite him to visit my clinic at mumbai...sponsored by dr.nigam.

----------


## One

Dr nigam how many maximum grafts is possible to implant in two or three days with doubling?

----------


## clandestine

You are no doubt an interesting persona, Dr. Nigam. I hope that someone is able to bring Spencer's attention to your posts, and that you would be able to grab some air time on the show.

----------


## neversaynever

Why are most people asking about 'doubling' when nigam claims to be multiplying and activating follicles? Strange.

----------


## 534623

> Dear one,. I entered the world of BALDTRUTH for the reputation of SPENCER and his role of introducing dr woods to the world ,*who invented FUE*,even without a single scientific publication in the peer review journals.


 hmmm, maybe it wasn't his intention to publish exactly the same, what other researchers already performed in their clinic and also presented and published their work many years before him.

----------


## drnigams

ONE,
With a team of 4doctors and technicians) ,we can implant 2000+ hair follicle units per day with 10 hrs procedure.Which means 4000 follicle units after bisection into two.Unlike dr.gho we first extract the FU,bisect proximal 1/4th and distal 3/4th under magnification.implant both at recipient or one at recipient and the other at the donor area.
We also inject activated stemcells into both bisected FU,so that both the bisected parts get back the missing stemcells.
I believe as on today,a combination of HM and HAIR DOUBLING is the best option.
Dr nigam how many maximum grafts is possible to implant in two or three
 days with doubling?[/QUOTE]

----------


## kaandereli

it seems worth trying but first it should be mainstream so that we can have access to it.

----------


## HARIRI

Dr. Nigam, can you explain to us briefly what is the difference between your technique and Gho's technique? What is the advantages of your technique over his? Please simplify it to us. Thank you.

----------


## drnigams

Dear Hariri, These are following differences between our techniques
1)Dr Gho offers donor doubling.We offer hairdoubling with activated stemcells. 

2)We offer another separate procedurecaaled stemcell hair multiplication trough our FDA certified regenerative lab.This procedure is not offered by Dr.Gho.

LET ME FIRST EXPLAIN YOU ... the difference between Dr.Gho's Donor Doubling and Dr.Nigam's Hair Doubling.

A) In Dr.Gho's donor doubling, 0.6mm triple wave FUE punch is used to extract partial longitudinal follicular unit from 1 follicular unit of the donor scalp. I consider this as the blind technique because partial FUE is extracted without being visible by naked eye or microscope since the FU is in the dermis of the donor scalp. This partial follicular unit is then kept in the preservation medium for 2 hrs. with nutritional factors. This partial FUE is then implanted in the recipient area of the patient's scalp. Some of the FU are called unsuitable grafts which goes waste.
      In Dr.Nigam's hair doubling, now we use 0.9mm FUE punch to extract the complete follicular unit including little sub-cutaneous fat and surrounding tissue under stereo microscopic magnification, we bisect these follicular unit traansversally into 2, the proximal one-third with the root and its stem-sells and distal three-fourth with mid-follicle bulk stem cells pilo-sebaceous unit outer route sheath and surrounding tissue. Since the bisection is done under magnification, hence no chance of wastage of grafts. These bisected follicular unit are kept in preservation medium with growth factors, antibiotics and nutritional factors. Few extra grafts are taken from the donor or the chest which is sent to our FDA certified regenerative lab for extraction and activation of stem cells. The bisected follicular units are either implanted in the recipient scalp or proximal one-fourth in the recipient scalp and the distal three-fourth bisected FU is implanted back into the donor from where it was extracted. After 4 hrs, we recieve, the isolated and activated hair stem-cells from our lab and injected where the 2 bisected FUs are implanted. This gives us an advantage wherein we are replinishing the stem cells in both the bisected FUs which have lost proximal and distal stem cells from the FU after bisection into distal and proximal part respectively. 
      Although Dr.Gho's donor doubling and Dr.Nigam's hair doubling will be replacing FUE and FUT worldwide because it gives an option of unlimited donor after 8-12 months.

B) Dr.Nigam's stem cell hair activation and hair multiplication (This is not offered by Dr.Gho) is a totally different procedure from Dr.Nigam's hair doubling. 
    In this technique, we extract 100 - 150 follicular units from the donor's scalp and/ or 150 follicles from the chest. We send these FUs to a lab for isolation and activation of stem cells and after 4 hrs. we inject 50% of the stem cells isolated into the bald and thinning scalp. After one and a half to 2 months, when the remaining 50% stem cells have multiplied and reached the count of 1 million, we use 75% of the stem cells for our 2nd HM injection. Remaining 25% stem cells are again multiplied to 1 million count in one and a half to 2 months and injected back. In some cases, we might have to repeat the process 2 more times one and half month apart. We can also use hair doubling and stem cell hair multiplication for FUT scar revision and scarring alopecia. From 1st Jan, we will also be using extra cellular matrix in all our hair transplant techniques.
    So with our stem cell hair multiplication, we are creating new follicles and activating dormant telogen follicles.
     In most of the patients, we first offer stem cell hair multiplication and if somebody is in a hurry, we combine it with hair doubling. This is a new protocol since Dec. 2012.

Regards,
Dr.Nigam










> Dr. Nigam, can you explain to us briefly what is the difference between your technique and Gho's technique? What is the advantages of your technique over his? Please simplify it to us. Thank you.

----------


## jgold

Alright boys, so what we need is 2 things

1. Get this guy on the frickin show to talk to Spencer

2. Have a respected BaldTruthTalk member sac up, do the procedure and see if it works accordingly. 

If so, looks like problem solved.

----------


## HARIRI

Great Answer Dr. Nigam. I really started believing in you as you answer every question fully with confidence. I really wish that you call the Bald Truth Show on Tuesday or get an online interview with Spencer Kobren. If Spencer blesses your technique then you would be my first option to HT my crown and scar without depleting my precious donor. I actually was amazed when I know that you got double beard hair which will be great to cover my revised scar with less beard grafts to consume. As you know as a repair patient I'm paranoid with donor issues. How I wish I knew earlier about the bald truth talk. However based on your detailed answer, I can say that your technique is superior to Dr. Gho's :-)

----------


## 534623

> However based on your detailed answer, I can say that your technique is superior to Dr. Gho's :-)


 sure, without ever seeing 1 "doubling hair" growing in the recipient and/or donor site. Guess what - Nigam himself could see not even 1 hair growing so far.

----------


## 534623

> In Dr.Nigam's hair doubling, now *we use 0.9mm FUE punch to extract the complete follicular unit including little sub-cutaneous fat and surrounding tissue under stereo microscopic magnification*, we bisect these follicular unit traansversally into 2, the proximal one-third with the root and its stem-sells and distal three-fourth with mid-follicle bulk stem cells pilo-sebaceous unit outer route sheath and surrounding tissue. 
> 
> Since the *bisection is done under magnification*, hence no chance of wastage of grafts.


 hmmm, bisection of the FU's inside the body (in vivo) or outside the body (ex vivo) under magnification?

I mean, you say "FUE punch to extract the COMPLETE follicular unit" and in the same moment you say "under stereo microscopic magnification". So if I get it right, you extract COMPLETE follicular units with the help of a stereo microscopic magnification - right?
hmmm, I didn't know that microscopic MAGNIFICATION = doing radiography through the skin. I mean, just because you see something BIGGER at the skin's surface, it doesn't mean that you can see with a "stereo microscopic magnification" through the skin. In other words - you extract complete follicular units  BLIND, as every other FUE doctor is doing this out there. And outside the body (as soon as you extracted complete follicular units) you cut them into 2 pieces under a stereo microscope.

----------


## kaandereli

if i had the chance i would certainly try that stem cell teraphy , rather than that doubling stuff.the former can be easily judged by looking to your temples everyday after post-op.but for the doubling , it is not possible to look your donor  zone everyday and figure out if there is really a regeneration.

----------


## drnigams

Implanted 934 hair doubling grafts on my sisters scalp today,will post pics with donor and recipient scalp on 1st jan.which means 934 FU on donor and 934 fu on recipient.you can follow these pics in detail with hair counts and see the growth both on donor and recipient.also gave her the first shot of stemcells on bisected grafts and rest of the scalp.

----------


## neversaynever

> Implanted 934 hair doubling grafts on my sisters scalp today,will post pics with donor and recipient scalp on 1st jan.which means 934 FU on donor and 934 fu on recipient.you can follow these pics in detail with hair counts and see the growth both on donor and recipient.also gave her the first shot of stemcells on bisected grafts and rest of the scalp.


 Why not tatoo mark certain areas so we can evaluate properly? I have a feeling you will take photos that reveal no proof at all, with different lighting, and from a distance or maybe blurry.

Also there are a number of more challenging questions being asked which you are not answering.

----------


## drnigams

Dear 534623,we transversely bisect FU under magnification as against longitudnal vertical section blindly in vivo.
At present we extract the FU like other surgeons .
There is only one microscope which was suggested to me by laudstar team from berlin i.e MOVABLE PHOTON MICROSCOPE,with which i can see the grafts in dermis,not only that but as neversay the forum member suggested, i can also see stem cells and its effects on hair follicle.
I will buy the same in 2013,it costs 550000 US dollars.this microscope will dramatically improve my technique.there is only one company in berlin who manufacture this MOVABLE PHOTON MICROSCOPE which can be put on patients scalp to monitor the cellular activity.Laudster has photon microscope in his lab but not the movable photon microscope.this microscopev will be in the market in 2013.                                              


> hmmm, bisection of the FU's inside the body (in vivo) or outside the body (ex vivo) under magnification?
> 
> I mean, you say "FUE punch to extract the COMPLETE follicular unit" and in the same moment you say "under stereo microscopic magnification". So if I get it right, you extract COMPLETE follicular units with the help of a stereo microscopic magnification - right?
> hmmm, I didn't know that microscopic MAGNIFICATION = doing radiography through the skin. I mean, just because you see something BIGGER at the skin's surface, it doesn't mean that you can see with a "stereo microscopic magnification" through the skin. In other words - you extract complete follicular units  BLIND, as every other FUE doctor is doing this out there. And outside the body (as soon as you extracted complete follicular units) you cut them into 2 pieces under a stereo microscope.

----------


## drnigams

I will answer your questions of the other forum tonight.


> Why not tatoo mark certain areas so we can evaluate properly? I have a feeling you will take photos that reveal no proof at all, with different lighting, and from a distance or maybe blurry.
> 
> Also there are a number of more challenging questions being asked which you are not answering.

----------


## drnigams

Neversay, you can visit my home page and click to.. follow up of OBI ...to view haircounts and magnified clear images. can always suggest improvements.
I don't post too many pics on the forum,as it will seem self promotion ,which is not right as per the policy of the forum.
This time i hope ,the follow up pics  clearity is  somewhere close to our friend gc and ironman followup pics.
i will click the doubling pics every day for 5 days ,so that we can followup closely,as my sister will be going back after that and will return next month.              
QUOTE=neversaynever;96020]Why not tatoo mark certain areas so we can evaluate properly? I have a feeling you will take photos that reveal no proof at all, with different lighting, and from a distance or maybe blurry.

Also there are a number of more challenging questions being asked which you are not answering.[/QUOTE]

----------


## neversaynever

> Neversay, you can visit my home page and click to.. follow up of OBI ...to view haircounts and magnified clear images. can always suggest improvements.
> I don't post too many pics on the forum,as it will seem self promotion ,which is not right as per the policy of the forum.
> This time i hope ,the follow up pics  clearity is  somewhere close to our friend gc and ironman followup pics.
> i will click the doubling pics every day for 5 days ,so that we can followup closely,as my sister will be going back after that and will return next month.              
> QUOTE=neversaynever;96020]Why not tatoo mark certain areas so we can evaluate properly? I have a feeling you will take photos that reveal no proof at all, with different lighting, and from a distance or maybe blurry.
> 
> Also there are a number of more challenging questions being asked which you are not answering.


 [/QUOTE]

Hi dr nigam. Im sorry, those micro shots are of no use. Because you are not showing before and after shots, and its impossible to say how you know which hairs are new. You need to use a tatoo marking system (a tiny dot) and take before and after photos. Unfortunately these photos do not demonstrate anything.

----------


## drnigams

OBI HM pics are  BEFORE pics(20/12/2012),after pics will be available  after few months .
Regarding dr manoj's pics, what we have posted today is only after pics with hair counts, we will finish the hair counts of before pics  tomorrow and post the same. Meanwhile the normal size before and after picture of dr manoj is their on my website at HM before after pics section.
Not all patients including OBI will allow tatto marking.Surgical semi permanent marks get washed away.Scar marks is the other option.
Meanwhile ,we have divided scalp into small measured units between vertical line connecting occiput to vertex to hairline midpoint above glabella. And with horizontal markings from the highest point 
of left and right ear.
maybe you can review tomorrow with complete post.

dr nigam. Im sorry, those micro shots are of no use. Because you are not showing before and after shots, and its impossible to say how you know which hairs are new. You need to use a tatoo marking system (a tiny dot) and take before and after photos. Unfortunately these photos do not demonstrate anything.[/QUOTE]

----------


## One

Dear dr Nigam you have to understand that people are very skeptical because there are so many bad surgeons around the world, which can ruin your life.

These are some of the thousands of cases:











-----------------------------------

*People want proof irrefutable scientific subjects before committing to an unknown Indian doctor, I hope you will understand.*

----------


## drnigams

Dear neversaynever,

Kindly view few pics of hair doubling with activated stem cells, more pics tomorrow.

Also before after pic of Mr.Manoj Mandlik added today.

Recipient and other pictures tomorrow. Watch for donor area regeneration with bisected hair graft with stem-cell isolation and activation and on recipient pictures (tomorrow) ,watch the bisected follicle growth. 



Age 47, female pattern boldness, on hair line, central scalp, upto vertex.




Day 0, after extraction of donor grafts, by point 9mm FUE punch 934 grafts extracted

Day 0, after extraction of donor grafts, by point 9mm FUE punch 934 grafts extracted



Day 1 donor area (central)

Day 1 donor area (right)

Day 1 donor area (lateral)

----------


## JJJJrS

drnigams, in a previous post, you mentioned that you remove the entire follicle in your donor doubling method. *Why then are you showing pictures of the donor area and discussing donor regeneration?* Of course the donor will not regenerate if you remove the entire follicle.

----------


## drnigams

Both the Bisected FU's 
can be implanted in the recipient scalp area
or one part at the recipient and the other back to the donor area of the extracted FU,as per requirement of the case.



> drnigams, in a previous post, you mentioned that you remove the entire follicle in your donor doubling method. *Why then are you showing pictures of the donor area and discussing donor regeneration?* Of course the donor will not regenerate if you remove the entire follicle.

----------


## JJJJrS

> Both the Bisected FU's 
> can be implanted in the recipient scalp area
> or one part at the recipient and the other back to the donor area of the extracted FU,as per requirement of the case.


 What exactly do your donor pictures show then? *How can we witness donor regeneration in the pictures that you showed when the entire follicle was removed?*

----------


## One

> What exactly do your donor pictures show then? *How can we witness donor regeneration in the pictures that you showed when the entire follicle was removed?*


 *
I agree, what exactly do your pictures show then?*

----------


## neversaynever

> What exactly do your donor pictures show then? *How can we witness donor regeneration in the pictures that you showed when the entire follicle was removed?*


 They cut the follicle outside of the body, and put one piece in receipient and other back into donor. THose day one photos are aparently with the section of follicle put back in.

What i dont understand is, wont those holes be healed up by the time they are ready to put the follicles back in?

They extract and wil be some hours before they are ready to implant (remember the cells need activating as well).

Unforunately Dr Nigam cant answer specific questions very clearly most the time :/

IF he is consistant with the photo taking, maybe we can measure rengeneration. I have a feeling he doesnt understand that we need photos in which we can circle hairs and number them, and then compare to future photos easily.

One thing i will say is he seems more keen to offer proof then a certain other doctor, in regards to regeneration.

This is all quite frustrating.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Do you mean .09mm punch?

that looks like a 1.5mm punch....


Gho uses a .05mm and it is MUCH MUCH less gruesome looking. 

That guy is DEFINITELY going to have some scars in the donor...maybe the hairs being planted back in will help? I hope so....


All that aside, we appreciate you making the effort to document.


I think you should look at Ironman's analysis of GC's HST treatment, that's what we need.

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,
I think there is a little communication back between us.Immediately after bisection ,the distal 2/3rd FU was reimplanted into the donor at the extraction site.
Activated stemcells were injected separately after 4 hours into the whole scalp including donor extraction sites.
Ofcourse, in next two days u will see circled hair with numbers to be able to monitor the regeneration like the iron man photos.




> They cut the follicle outside of the body, and put one piece in receipient and other back into donor. THose day one photos are aparently with the section of follicle put back in.
> 
> What i dont understand is, wont those holes be healed up by the time they are ready to put the follicles back in?
> 
> They extract and wil be some hours before they are ready to implant (remember the cells need activating as well).
> 
> Unforunately Dr Nigam cant answer specific questions very clearly most the time :/
> 
> IF he is consistant with the photo taking, maybe we can measure rengeneration. I have a feeling he doesnt understand that we need photos in which we can circle hairs and number them, and then compare to future photos easily.
> ...

----------


## drnigams

Needhair,
0.9mm punch as against 0.6mm punch of dr gho.We believe the surrounding tissue around the FU has an important role to play in follicle regeneration,hence .9mmpunch.With extracellular matrix,activated stemcells and bisected follicle,there should not be any visible mark.
Remember ,the dermal papilla cells and the bulge stemcells are the two major cells required for follicle regeneration.
The pics in  which you are seeing, the holes larger is a magnified pic;
Have a look at the day 1 donor area pic without magnification to asses the size of the punched area.                                                          
 On monday you can view the FU in circles and follow the donor and recipient regeneration.

----------


## drnigams

Photographer is absent today, please find better picture tomorrow.

Kindly view Day 1 donor area regeneration of bisected follicles at the donor area. Red Circle denotes regeneration of hair follicles and Blue Circle denotes regeneration of hair follicles is not yet seen.


Day 1 donor area (central)

Red : - Regenrating Bisected Follicule

Blue : - Not Fully Visible

Day 1 donor area (right)

Red : - Regenrating Bisected Follicule

Blue : - Not Fully Visible


Day 1 donor area (lateral)

Red : - Regenrating Bisected Follicule

Blue : - Not Fully Visible



Day 2 Donor

Red : - Regenrating Bisected Follicule

Blue : - Not Fully Visible



Day 2

Recipient Showing Bisected Follicle Regeneration




Day 2

Recipient Showing Bisected Follicle Regeneration




Day 2

Recipient Showing Bisected Follicle Regeneration

----------


## neversaynever

The photos are not clear, and they do not match. To judge regeneration you need photos of the exact same area each day, so that the circles are in the same position.

----------


## clandestine

Dr. Nigam; You're photographs are getting better, but they're not yet up to par.

As aforementioned, you need to user a *tattoo marker, or mark*, on the person whose scalp is being do documented. This ensures the same area is being photographed.

Second, you need to use *proper and consistent lighting* in each of your photographs.

Third, and following the last two steps, you're photographs must be taken from the *same position* and *same angle*, every single time.

Lastly, you must use the *macro function* on your DSLR, or whatever you're taking photos with. This ensures a clear photograph at a small scale.

----------


## One

*Dr Nigam I am with you.* However, we need to understand better pictures!

You do documents 2-3 cases for well and everything will be better.

----------


## neversaynever

Its strange that he is able to isolate cells, use growth factors, multiply cells; but not understand how to take photographic evidence properly. Especially for something like donor regeneration. It's actually not hard, guys on the forum are doing it very well!

- same lighting
- macro shots
- same position

Dr Nigam, you are wasting your time with the pictures you have provided. Once the donor heals, its impossible to prove anything. Please act quickly.

Can someone post an example from iron_man for him, so he understands....

----------


## hellouser

> Its strange that he is able to isolate cells, use growth factors, multiply cells; but not understand how to take photographic evidence properly. Especially for something like donor regeneration. It's actually not hard, guys on the forum are doing it very well!
> 
> - same lighting
> - macro shots
> - same position
> 
> Dr Nigam, you are wasting your time with the pictures you have provided. Once the donor heals, its impossible to prove anything. Please act quickly.
> 
> Can someone post an example from iron_man for him, so he understands....


 Dr. Nigam isn't a photographer. These types of complaints *really* bother me.

Essentially what youre asking for is Dr Nigam to understand ISO speeds, shutter speeds and aperture on the camera itself. Youre also assuming he has off camera flash with umbrellas and triggers. Youre also assuming he understands the inverse square law and how it applies off camera flash which is important for your macro shots. Youre also assuming he has a proper macro lens, however not knowing that a macro lens would basically give you the ability to capture a fly with details in its eyes which is ultimately useless for your request. Equally importantly and incredibly challenging is having the EXACT SAME lighting conditions in room when theres such a long gap in time. Ambient light is never exactly the same, but to do what your asking for would require a studio with fixed off camera lighting, fixed umbrellas, a fixed seat, a camera fixed to a particular position so you get the same angle and fixed settings on the camera itself, etc. Basically, everything has to be setup and left as is indefinitely if you want the exact same results when before and after shots are 1 week, month or 6 months apart. You really think a photographer is going to remember ALL of those variables after 6 months; in-camera settings, type and size of umbrella, distance from subject, settings/power output on ALL lights, etc????

So, is it really worth investing that much time, practice, equipment and extra studio space JUST to please people on forums when the doctors themselves will know if their solutions are working or not?

Photography is a full time job in itself.... I don't see why ANY of the doctors should be scrutinized the way they are if theyre making an *honest effort* in displaying proof. (I'm not denying that some may seek to adjust photos to their own benefit to deceive the public, I'm sure its been done, but I guarantee you the doctors didnt take the pictures, open up photoshop and go to work on their own)




> Lastly, you must use the *macro function* on your DSLR, or whatever you're taking photos with. This ensures a clear photograph at a small scale.


 Theres no such thing as a 'Macro Function' on any dSLR body. Its in the lens which costs about $1,000 US. its not the same as a point and shoot where you just flip a switch in the onscreen settings.

----------


## One

> Dr. Nigam isn't a photographer. These types of complaints *really* bother me.
> 
> Essentially what youre asking for is Dr Nigam to understand ISO speeds, shutter speeds and aperture on the camera itself. Youre also assuming he has off camera flash with umbrellas and triggers. Youre also assuming he understands the inverse square law and how it applies off camera flash which is important for your macro shots. Youre also assuming he has a proper macro lens, however not knowing that a macro lens would basically give you the ability to capture a fly with details in its eyes which is ultimately useless for your request. Equally importantly and incredibly challenging is having the EXACT SAME lighting conditions in room when theres such a long gap in time. Ambient light is never exactly the same, but to do what your asking for would require a studio with fixed off camera lighting, fixed umbrellas, a fixed seat, a camera fixed to a particular position so you get the same angle and fixed settings on the camera itself, etc. Basically, everything has to be setup and left as is indefinitely if you want the exact same results when before and after shots are 1 week, month or 6 months apart. You really think a photographer is going to remember ALL of those variables after 6 months; in-camera settings, type and size of umbrella, distance from subject, settings/power output on ALL lights, etc????
> 
> So, is it really worth investing that much time, practice, equipment and extra studio space JUST to please people on forums when the doctors themselves will know if their solutions are working or not?
> 
> Photography is a full time job in itself.... I don't see why ANY of the doctors should be scrutinized the way they are.


 Hellouser what you say is right, but people now, after fake photos, would not believe Nigam not even afore the evidence.We need an independent certification.

----------


## neversaynever

> Dr. Nigam isn't a photographer. These types of complaints *really* bother me.
> 
> Essentially what youre asking for is Dr Nigam to understand ISO speeds, shutter speeds and aperture on the camera itself. Youre also assuming he has off camera flash with umbrellas and triggers. Youre also assuming he understands the inverse square law and how it applies off camera flash which is important for your macro shots. Youre also assuming he has a proper macro lens, however not knowing that a macro lens would basically give you the ability to capture a fly with details in its eyes which is ultimately useless for your request. Equally importantly and incredibly challenging is having the EXACT SAME lighting conditions in room when theres such a long gap in time. Ambient light is never exactly the same, but to do what your asking for would require a studio with fixed off camera lighting, fixed umbrellas, a fixed seat, a camera fixed to a particular position so you get the same angle and fixed settings on the camera itself, etc. Basically, everything has to be setup and left as is indefinitely if you want the exact same results when before and after shots are 1 week, month or 6 months apart. You really think a photographer is going to remember ALL of those variables after 6 months; in-camera settings, type and size of umbrella, distance from subject, settings/power output on ALL lights, etc????
> 
> So, is it really worth investing that much time, practice, equipment and extra studio space JUST to please people on forums when the doctors themselves will know if their solutions are working or not?
> 
> Photography is a full time job in itself.... I don't see why ANY of the doctors should be scrutinized the way they are if theyre making an *honest effort* in displaying proof. (I'm not denying that some may seek to adjust photos to their own benefit to deceive the public, I'm sure its been done, but I guarantee you the doctors didnt take the pictures, open up photoshop and go to work on their own)
> 
> 
> ...


 All your points are valid, but the situation is simple. I can take macro shots of my hair, in the same spot, in the same room, with the same lighting. I can do this everyday. Lighting differences will be tiny.

Everything wont be exactly matching previous photos, but it will be close enough to evaluate regeneration clearly. ie. Matching hair to hair, and counting.

And why not put the effort in? This isnt just about pleasing the forum members. If he wants more customers from Europe and the states, the photo quality has to improve.

I dont care if he uses a dslr, the hubble telescope, or a &#163;70 panasonic, as long as its possible to properly evaluate regeneration.

Ive attached a picture of my hair I just took myself with my &#163;70 Lumix. The forum and jpeg conversion seems to have degraded it, but the original file is crystal clear.



Angles and lighting just have to be close enough to be able to easily match hair to hair. Thats all. They dont need to be 100&#37; mirror images.

So in the spirit of getting to the bottom of this saga (alot of people want this to be real), we are offering suggestions. And getting frustrated in the process  :Smile:

----------


## hellouser

> All your points are valid, but the situation is simple. I can take macro shots of my hair, in the same spot, in the same room, with the same lighting. I can do this everyday. Lighting differences will be tiny.
> 
> Everything wont be exactly matching previous photos, but it will be close enough to evaluate regeneration clearly. ie. Matching hair to hair, and counting.
> 
> And why not put the effort in? This isnt just about pleasing the forum members. If he wants more customers from Europe and the states, the photo quality has to improve.
> 
> I dont care if he uses a dslr, the hubble telescope, or a &#163;70 panasonic, as long as its possible to properly evaluate regeneration.
> 
> Ive attached a picture of my hair I just took myself with my &#163;70 Lumix. The forum and jpeg conversion seems to have degraded it, but the original file is crystal clear.
> ...


 You will NOT get the same lighting when taking your pictures again in 3 months or 6 months. On shaved head like the one in your picture you posted, thats a really bad example. Theres obviously no long hair that can give you the illusion of a different result. Grow your hair out, get on finasteride/RUM/minoxidil/whatever and post your results comparing growth at 6 months apart, possibly after haircuts and most definitely after existing hair has already grown out AND take into account hair styles PLUS different ambient light.

Honestly, its pretty laughable to suggest proper photography can be done with a Lumix considering its a point and shoot which most P&S have limited to NO manual controls at all. So without manual control, how do you expect to set the cameras iso, shutter and aperture to the same settings as your first photo????? You trust a point and shoot cameras automatic guessing more so than a photographer who knows how to shoot in manual and work in a controlled light environment (studio lights)??

----------


## neversaynever

> You will NOT get the same lighting when taking your pictures again in 3 months or 6 months. On shaved head like the one in your picture you posted, thats a really bad example. Theres obviously no long hair that can give you the illusion of a different result. Grow your hair out, get on finasteride/RUM/minoxidil/whatever and post your results comparing growth at 6 months apart, possibly after haircuts and most definitely after existing hair has already grown out AND take into account hair styles PLUS different ambient light.
> 
> Honestly, its pretty laughable to suggest proper photography can be done with a Lumix considering its a point and shoot which most P&S have limited to NO manual controls at all. So without manual control, how do you expect to set the cameras iso, shutter and aperture to the same settings as your first photo?????


 Im not suggesting he uses a lumix!  :Smile:  All i said is that I dont care if he does use one, I just want to be able to count hairs. You're obviously well clued up on cameras, but you're missing the point a bit...

The lighting just has to be good enough too count hairs clearly. And as a doctor trying a new method such as this, some logic has to come into it. For regeneration, the only way to collect evidence is photos. He's trying to use his sister as a first example, who no doubt will have long hair in the donor area soon enough. It'll be impossible to judge. 

Have you seen the photos of the recepient he has provided? Its murky and extremely dark. I'm sorry, I can beat that with my lumix and a damn torch. If you havent seen the photos, check the HS forum. Im not saying he should use a torch and a lumix, but he had a professional with a swanky pricey camera. Im just making a silly point there...

Yea I grade 0 cut my hair and have done since i was 16, so to prove to himself and everyone else that his method works, he should use examples from people who wont mind shaving their hair down. 

And I have indeed taken photos of one area over 6 months to monitor the regeneration of my HST procedure. The lighting is not the exact same, but its close enough to match up hairs and count them. Much like GC did for his HST.

Im not sure if youre defending Nigams photographer or photography in general?

- To prove regeneration you need someone with short hair, or willing to cut short for photos

- be able to clearly match hair to hair in different photos

- be able to clearly count individual hairs

- the photo should not be taken at an angle in relation to the surface of the scalp

Like i said, I dont care what method, camera, photographer he uses. I dont care about denting a photographers pride. Do what ever it takes to get the job done.

And seeing as Nigam is on the forums, and has told us he is open to suggestions, we are giving suggestions, and free to criticize. We want to get to the bottom of this, so that includes letting him  know when the photos are not good enough.

----------


## neversaynever

I also mentioned the hubble telescope by the way.

You seem more concerned with defending professional photography, rather than giving suggestions to help Dr Nigam obtain some proof of regeneration. That to me is laughable. Please chime in with some suggestions....

Of if you think he shouldnt have to go through the effort just to please some forum guys, then why bother commenting?

I appreciate the effort Nigam is putting in, and I hope we get to see what we want. Especially as ill be in his city in febuary!

----------


## hellouser

> I also mentioned the hubble telescope by the way.
> 
> You seem more concerned with defending professional photography, rather than giving suggestions to help Dr Nigam obtain some proof of regeneration. That to me is laughable. Please chime in with some suggestions....
> 
> Of if you think he shouldnt have to go through the effort just to please some forum guys, then why bother commenting?
> 
> I appreciate the effort Nigam is putting in, and I hope we get to see what we want. Especially as ill be in his city in febuary!


 I'm defending the professional photography because that is exactly what you guys expect out of all these photographs. I've already explained all the variables that come into play with replicating photos (light, iso, aperture, shutter, distance, angle, ambient light, hair length, hair style, etc) but youve basically ignored all the factors. So, either accept the fact that these doctors ARE NOT even moderately good photographers and stop complaining about expecting pro-level results OR find your own method of distinguishing between reliable/believable result photos.

Like I said, in some cases, forged photographs are obvious, but since youre not a photographer (I am) I won't bother wasting any more time on this subject as I've explained the problems with doing so many times in others threads as well.

----------


## hellouser

> Yea I grade 0 cut my hair and have done since i was 16, so to prove to himself and everyone else that his method works, he should use examples from people who wont mind shaving their hair down.


 Find me someone who is going to through all the trouble, depression, anxiety, etc over hair loss to extent of seeking a hair transplant/multiplication/etc procedure only to have their head shaved and rid themselves of even more hair.

You won't find many (if any) guys out there that will want to go one step forward and three steps backwards with their hair. Which is why I've explained all the critical variables for photography for guys WITH hair to show the before and after.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm defending the professional photography because that is exactly what you guys expect out of all these photographs. I've already explained all the variables that come into play with replicating photos (light, iso, aperture, shutter, distance, angle, ambient light, hair length, hair style, etc) but youve basically ignored all the factors. So, either accept the fact that these doctors ARE NOT even moderately good photographers and stop complaining about expecting pro-level results OR find your own method of distinguishing between reliable/believable result photos.
> 
> Like I said, in some cases, forged photographs are obvious, but since youre not a photographer (I am) I won't bother wasting any more time on this subject as I've explained the problems with doing so many times in others threads as well.


 I believe he employed a professional for these photos? Or am I wrong? If I am wrong, then i can understand why the photos are not good enough for proving his doubling technique.

----------


## hellouser

> I believe he employed a professional for these photos? Or am I wrong? If I am wrong, then i can understand why the photos are not good enough for proving his doubling technique.


 If he did, then he got an ignorant photographer that either wasnt brought up to speed over what to do or just didnt care or didnt bother to get the idea of what the purpose is of *accurate* before and after photographs for hair transplants. I wouldnt be surprised if the photographer just thought to himself 'Yeah I need clear photos of someones head, thats all' without looking at the previous photographs to get an idea of what to expect. I mean, suppose the first photo is really poor taken by an amateur and the second is done by a pro, obviously its going to be more telling. But what about the opposite, if the first photo is GREAT and the after photo isn't up to par and potentially misleading? Is that reason enough to completely ignore the doctor and future news from them?

You need to take the photographs from all the doctors with at least a small grain of salt, EVEN IF done 100% accurately because hairstyles and layering of hair will give you a different impression unless of course... some dumbass went through the procedure and kept his head shaved (I would never do that).

----------


## neversaynever

I did my photos by marking spot in my living room with sellotape. I would stand in that spot (chose it because of the way the light hits my head was ideal), draw the curtains, and got my gf to take a few photos while matching  the previous photo on a laptop  screen.

This might be amatuer, the lighting wasnt an exact match, we knew roughly the camera needs to be 1 foot away (lumix doesnt have macro mode). 

Im able to count, over months, each hair in the same region (shaved head obviously). My skin tone was slightly different in each one, but the point is we could count the hairs. I was also logical enough to choose a section to monitor and ensure the camera was not at an angle to that section, so there was a clear view of all the hairs. 10 photos each time, choose the best one, or do it over again.

If it wasnt for people challenging him, firing questions at him, and mocking his photos to date (deserved), we would not be getting all these new photos on the forums and his website, plus the information. So we could all stop complaining and demanding, and the progress would all stop. I dont understand your logic at all. Just accept the photos and leave it alone? Then how will we get to the bottom of this? I say keep pushing, Dr Nigam is up to the challenge  :Smile:

----------


## neversaynever

> If he did, then he got an ignorant photographer that either wasnt brought up to speed over what to do or just didnt care or didnt bother to get the idea of what the purpose is of *accurate* before and after photographs for hair transplants. I wouldnt be surprised if the photographer just thought to himself 'Yeah I need clear photos of someones head, thats all' without looking at the previous photographs to get an idea of what to expect. I mean, suppose the first photo is really poor taken by an amateur and the second is done by a pro, obviously its going to be more telling. But what about the opposite, if the first photo is GREAT and the after photo isn't up to par and potentially misleading? Is that reason enough to completely ignore the doctor and future news from them?
> 
> You need to take the photographs from all the doctors with at least a small grain of salt, EVEN IF done 100% accurately because hairstyles and layering of hair will give you a different impression unless of course... some dumbass went through the procedure and kept his head shaved (I would never do that).


 I believe, after checking another forum, that the photos are by a photographer...

Some dumbasses look better with a tight buzz cut. I dont see whats so dumb about that.

----------


## didi

Dr Nigam hired professional photographer a month back, its reasonable to expect pro images

If he  can spend half a mil $$ for german build microscope then he can invest $5000 in studio, its sad that amateurs  such as iron man and gc can take better pix then pro photographer

----------


## hellouser

> Dr Nigam hired professional photographer a month back, its reasonable to expect pro images
> 
> If he  can spend half a mil $$ for german build microscope then he can invest $5000 in studio, its sad that amateurs  such as iron man and gc can take better pix then pro photographer


 If Dr. Nigam wants, he can hire me to take care of consistent photographs.

Pretty sad that these pseudo professional photographers are being hired for photographs that are so crucial to us the consumers.

----------


## One

> If Dr. Nigam wants, he can hire me to take care of consistent photographs.
> 
> Pretty sad that these pseudo professional photographers are being hired for photographs that are so crucial to us the consumers.


 
Dr. Nigam do you can take a more professional photographer, at least for the first cases?

----------


## neversaynever

Photo taking skill aside, the patient needs to have the donor shaved in order to judge this. Wont be possible with the current case we are looking at.

----------


## drnigams

This patient will be going back to the home town on 2nd and will return in February. Few more pics of Day 3 donor and recipient with black circled marks for little better review. I understand we will have to start the new case followup from 2nd January.  Will try with better pics , angles,lighting etc. Personally I do not get time to do this work its the photographer and the web-developer who do this ,I made them read the forum today, We will receive our macro lens on 9th January. But personally with video microscope I'm seeing good growth both on donor and recipient. 

I appreciate yours and others feedback. I hope in next fifteen days with followup on 2-3 patients I should be able to provide you the macro pics with tattoo mark with same angle, same lighting and same area,till that time you can suggest any more improvement.

Happy New Year to you and other forum members ,lets hope we all reach a big breakthrough in hair multiplication in 2013 and I'm able to welcome you all to a trip to Mumbai. 









Red Circle = Sprouting of bisected follicles from recipient FUE hair doubling implantation

Blue Circle = Bisected Follicles not seen properly

----------


## One

Thank you for your commitment Dr Nigam, I'm on your side, we want only 2-3 cases with 100% proofs.

How much is the estimate of the hair growth in the donor and the recipient?

Happy new year.

----------


## neversaynever

Dr nigam, thank you for the effort. I dont mean to be rude but the photos are very poor quality...

I am able to achieve better quality myself at home with a very cheap camera. With a good camera you should be able to achieve far better.

Remember we need clarity for the following reasons:

- So we can see regeneration of 2 and 3 hair follicles
- so we can count hairs easily
- so we can match the hairs from each photo

Remember also that

- patients in photos need to have short hair
- you can take many photos and choose the best match
- you can include tatoo or use a  natural birth mark 

IF those criterea are not met, the evidence is of no use.

Angles and lighting are important, but not as important as clarity. The lighting just has to be good enough so we can see hairs clearly.

I will be in mumbai in febuary, i really hope we can see better evidence before then.

Thank you again for the efforts.

----------


## didi

i dont know whats point posting such a bad quality pictures, i can take better pix with my 4 year old phone and pro photographer uses dslr...

can you hire new set of developers and photographers, 

seriously dr nigam, compare your photos to iron mans..dont post anythin till you reach that level or better..NO USE

----------


## Artista

Neversaynever has made some great points just now. 
Dr Nigam, for anyone outside of your country to FEEL confident that they are making a wise and SAFE decision by investing on not only your service as being viable but also on airfare, accommodations,time-frames etc you do NEED to provide exacting photographs and data to back it all up.  
Your recent history with photographic 'evidence' has damaged your reputation somewhat. That is not to say that you are fraudulent but you will now have to go that 'extra mile' to prove yourself here if you truly do want your technology to be proven and accepted by this community. I believe that you do based upon your ongoing and numerous comments thus far.

Ill say again-- the photographic proof must be EXACTING.

----------


## One

*Dr Nigam extra, if I can advise you to redo your website, because it is too full and messy the home page, and graphically looks like a blog of a teenager.*

Here are some examples:

http://www.asmed.com.tr/en/home/

http://www.hassonandwong.com/

http://www.rahalhairtransplant.com/

----------


## neversaynever

Dr Nigam,
*
Please watch this video...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=IJk8Z6cRbG4

You will see how they are counting hairs. Even in a poor quality compressed youtube video you can see the hairs clearly....

This is how to collect evidence. Even without their technology for taking photos, you can collect good evidence, if approached in a logical way.

----------


## 534623

> Dr Nigam,
> *
> Please watch this video...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=IJk8Z6cRbG4
> 
> You will see how they are counting hairs.


 Yeah, but the guy has a problem too - seems he can't count:

On one hand, he says "we implanted 30 grafts in this area". On the other hand, how many grafts implanted they indeed? 
Right - 15 - and also counted and labelled by the software in the other pics. They implanted 15 grafts and not 30 as claimed. Am I right?

----------


## clandestine

Dr. Nigram; seriously watch this video /thread.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10759

This is how you document things.

----------


## drnigams

Thanx for the suggestions from all the members.

Will  try to post clear  pics  with same angle,same light,and with macro lense.This time i have to be present myself at the time of taking pics.
I will be doing 100 FU by hairdoubling on my staff,for the forum members.  And the HM pics of followup patients.
Since i will be traveling to dubai and jeddah for consultations ,
I will post pics after i return to mumbai on 9th jan. 




> Dr. Nigram; seriously watch this video /thread.
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10759
> 
> This is how you document things.

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,Your suggestions,ironman and gc's documentation are good enough to provide you all ,what you are looking for.

QUOTE=neversaynever;96373]Dr nigam, thank you for the effort. I dont mean to be rude but the pho
tos are very poor quality...

I am able to achieve better quality myself at home with a very cheap camera. With a good camera you should be able to achieve far better.

Remember we need clarity for the following reasons:

- So we can see regeneration of 2 and 3 hair follicles
- so we can count hairs easily
- so we can match the hairs from each photo

Remember also that

- patients in photos need to have short hair
- you can take many photos and choose the best match
- you can include tatoo or use a  natural birth mark 

IF those criterea are not met, the evidence is of no use.

Angles and lighting are important, but not as important as clarity. The lighting just has to be good enough so we can see hairs clearly.

I will be in mumbai in febuary, i really hope we can see better evidence before then.

Thank you again for the efforts.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Artista

Dr Nigam,,fair enough. We will await your updated reports

----------


## Artista

Dr Nigam,,fair enough. We will await your updated reports , we appreciate your openness to the suggestions given to you here.

----------


## DepressedSad

Ive have be slowly receding from 2010 to end of 2011, and then it got really really aggresive in 2012, and really bad. Diffussed thinning, receded temples. Well before I go on I want to wish all of you a happy new year and hope this year all of you become happier and filled with luck! I know im not, it really hurts when your 24 and almost bald, you feel like life isnt life anymore  :Frown:  Anyway, Ive been going through these forums for the past 2 months heavy, while depressed crying etc. and am ashamed to see that literally weve passed 5 years since 2007 when major advanced said they would happen and LITERALLY nothing, not a single thing has done. Face it, we have entered 2013, like it was 2007, false hope. We need to work together to devise a cure with each others knowledge. We have so many bright people, stop with the offensive critque, shut up, and lets work together. I have no knowledge on this, and do not believe in the whole DHT crap being the reason. It might be part of it, but there has to be a bigger reason. Lets work together guys, please.

----------


## One

Dr Nigam do you will participate at "The ISHRS Annual Scientific Meeting" in San Francisco on 23-27 October 2013?

----------


## drnigams

One,    
 Yes ,this is the meeting i am concentrating on.

Dr Nigam do you will participate at "The ISHRS Annual Scientific Meeting" in San Francisco on 23-27 October 2013?

----------


## neversaynever

Dr Nigam, to present your findings / data / thoughts / results at that meeting you will have to change the way you operate completely.

1. Your website
2. Evidence collection
3. Scientific / technical details

You need to address the way you present yourself to people outside of india. Here is one of MANY examples of plagiarism from your website:

http://www.drnigams.net/Beard-Hair-Transplant.html

All the information and pictures are copied, word for word, from:

http://www.ushairrestoration.com/blo...plant-surgery/

This is just one of 100 examples. What surprises me is that you talk of doing a scientific publication very soon, but can not take photographic evidence properly yet. Not just photo's for us, but photos for your own data collection and studies. You have yet to provide any new scientific insight into your procedures or any data regarding your mysterious 'stem cell activation' injections. It has all been information from older studies by other scientists.

At this meeting, such photos and vague information will not be tolerated. You need to find a consultant of some kind, who understands what is required and has the connections to improve your connection with the western consumer. You will need another consultant to help you write a scientific publication.

We are still waiting for something that makes us think 'wow'. We all hope you are the real deal, and we await some professional communication from you.

*I cant make this clear enough...to present your work at these meetings, you need proof. Properly presented proof.*

Good luck.

----------


## drnigams

I understand Neversay, it is not difficult but it definitely needs commitment ,  time ,personal supervision and team work with my fellow collegues in the clinic for documentation.
If i mention too much about the details of every aspects of my HM ,it will take few months to replicate the same by the competitors.
In India it is opposite of western world wherein people are not looking for too much technical stuff.
Ofcourse for the western world the requirements are different.It is not rocket science to satisfy them but due to time constraint it is taking some time.
Have just ordered a macro lense costing 1000$ today,should receive in a week.Regarding certain content on the website ,i have to find some time and dictate my explanation on the subject to the web designer.It is not that i don't have the content. more than the website i have written on the forums.
My brand name was enough with our track record till know, until i met you all. HM is not mysterious for me,How much has aderans,histogen,replicell disclosed except their clinical findings.Many companies like neograft,dhi,CIT,acell have documented themself so well,except few, how effective are others.Any product which comes to the market whether good or fake knows how to document  and present
Great presentations does not necessarily mean, more effective product.You may not like FUT but so many top doctors prefer the technique and document very well.Iwill not disappoint you all,but will take some time.
If i would not have been getting results how come i have 15 bedded HT centre, and doing one of the highest number of HT procedures per month.

----------


## neversaynever

> I understand Neversay, it is not difficult but it definitely needs commitment ,  time ,personal supervision and team work with my fellow collegues in the clinic for documentation.
> If i mention too much about the details of every aspects of my HM ,it will take few months to replicate the same by the competitors.
> In India it is opposite of western world wherein people are not looking for too much technical stuff.
> Ofcourse for the western world the requirements are different.It is not rocket science to satisfy them but due to time constraint it is taking some time.
> Have just ordered a macro lense costing 1000$ today,should receive in a week.
> My brand name was enough with our track record till know, until i met you all. HM is not mysterious for me,How much has aderans,histogen,replicell disclosed except their clinical findings.Many companies like neograft,dhi,CIT,acell have documented themself so well,except few, how effective are others.Any product which comes to the market whether good or fake knows how to document  and present
> Great presentations does not necessarily mean, more effective product.You may not like FUT but so many top doctors prefer the technique and document very well.Iwill not disappoint you all,but will take some time.
> If i would not have been getting results how come i have 15 bedded HT centre, and doing one of the highest number of HT procedures per month.


 Thats why we stay curious. Though we have no proof yet, you seem to be very succesful in what youre doing, so maybe youre doing something right.

its true presentation is not everything, but in order to present to your peers presentation is important. Its just one aspect of your brand. The most important being the product and the science behind it. I've said before, Im coming to india in febuary, i cut my hair grade 0 short (the shortest it can get). My case would easily prove or disprove your doubling technique, or HM. Because i would never grow my hair long. So maybe we can make some kind of deal?

----------


## drnigams

Sure like OBI i will not be charging you except my cost of solutions imported from US,you have already paid my fees by helping me out to improve and i appreciate that, i hope two, three cases from forum are easy for trust  rather than any amount of presentations,which are though, interesting and exciting..

QUOTE=neversaynever;96623]Thats why we stay curious. Though we have no proof yet, you seem to be very succesful in what youre doing, so maybe youre doing something right.

its true presentation is not everything, but in order to present to your peers presentation is important. Its just one aspect of your brand. The most important being the product and the science behind it. I've said before, Im coming to india in febuary, i cut my hair grade 0 short (the shortest it can get). My case would easily prove or disprove your doubling technique, or HM. Because i would never grow my hair long. So maybe we can make some kind of deal?[/QUOTE]

----------


## StinkySmurf

> I did my photos by marking spot in my living room with sellotape. I would stand in that spot (chose it because of the way the light hits my head was ideal), draw the curtains, and got my gf to take a few photos while matching  the previous photo on a laptop  screen.
> 
> This might be amatuer, the lighting wasnt an exact match, we knew roughly the camera needs to be 1 foot away (lumix doesnt have macro mode). 
> 
> Im able to count, over months, each hair in the same region (shaved head obviously). My skin tone was slightly different in each one, but the point is we could count the hairs. I was also logical enough to choose a section to monitor and ensure the camera was not at an angle to that section, so there was a clear view of all the hairs. 10 photos each time, choose the best one, or do it over again.


 Thank you NeverSayNever for writing a dang procedure down!  I know it seems like a simple thing, but I've tried to take pictures of my bald spot ever since GC83UK posted his pictures, and everyone of them has turned out bad.  Those damn bald spot pics pop up and annoy me every time I plug my phone in, and thats why I said to OBI before he left it would be harder than expected to produce convincing pictures.

I think good digital proof is a challenge from more than a professional photography perspective too because with a new thing like hair multiplication we may need different proof than we needed for HST so I think it's good that NeverSayNever has pointed out not just a procedure but some of the rationale for taking these photos.

While we haven't seen any real proof of Dr. Nigam's procedure yet, I think it's worth mentioning how Dr. Gho's proof came not from Dr. Gho himself, but from a client, and so you have to give credit to Dr. Nigam for doing what Dr. Gho hasn't.

I still have a lot of questions, but I hope Dr. Nigam can produce photos that meet with the forum members approval soon because I don't see any point in going to India until he can take proper photos with local clients.

As far as getting published goes, I think it's worth pointing out that Dr. Gho is published, and it definitely seems it helped Dr. Gho, but it's not an absolute given that it will help Dr. Nigam to spend the time and money it takes to get published, and I believe it was Aderans who once said in response to a question on getting published something to the effect of... "Our focus will not be on Research and Education.  Our focus will be on Research and Development."

----------


## StinkySmurf

> Sure like OBI i will not be charging you except my cost of solutions imported from US,you have already paid my fees by helping me out to improve and i appreciate that, i hope two, three cases from forum are easy for trust  rather than any amount of presentations,which are though, interesting and exciting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by neversaynever
> 
> ...


 Dr. Nigam,

I would also like to take the offer of a free HM procedure.  I'm willing to setup a blog and write about my experience with Dr. Nigam's Hair Multiplication, and I purchased the domain name below for that very purpose:

http://www.blankpate.com/

I have not even begun to ask about the safety of HM.  I still have a lot of questions, and I can't promise I'm going to have even the extraction procedure done when I get there, but it would be nice to come at the same time as Roland Lauster towards the end of January or at the same time as NeverSayNever in February so that if possible I can meet them as well.

One concern I have is this might be a scam to trick me out of my money once I get to India so if i'm not paying anything that would obviously eliminates that concern, and I am a Norwood 3V, which I believe was the minimum requirement for Aderan's trial because they wanted to measure growth in the vertex, and I'm willing to put a tattoo on my vertex and to shave my head if thats what it takes to prove this works.

----------


## clandestine

I think we should get the doctor on the podcast. Both Spencer and Dr Nigam have expressed interest in doing so, and it's time we made it happen.

----------


## drnigams

Smurf First 2to 3 cases I am ok as mentioned to neversay,Dr Lindner Gerd part of the team and the co presenter with lauster  is coming with his ceo on 27th jan to 30th jan2013.

Dr. Nigam,

I would also like to take the offer of a free HM procedure.  I'm willing to setup a blog and write about my experience with Dr. Nigam's Hair Multiplication, and I purchased the domain name below for that very purpose:

http://www.blankpate.com/

I have not even begun to ask about the safety of HM.  I still have a lot of questions, and I can't promise I'm going to have even the extraction procedure done when I get there, but it would be nice to come at the same time as Roland Lauster towards the end of January or at the same time as NeverSayNever in February so that if possible I can meet them as well.

One concern I have is this might be a scam to trick me out of my money once I get to India so if i'm not paying anything that would obviously eliminates that concern, and I am a Norwood 3V, which I believe was the minimum requirement for Aderan's trial because they wanted to measure growth in the vertex, and I'm willing to put a tattoo on my vertex and to shave my head if thats what it takes to prove this works.[/QUOTE]

----------


## StinkySmurf

> I think we should get the doctor on the podcast. Both Spencer and Dr Nigam have expressed interest in doing so, and it's time we made it happen.


 Me too!  I wanted to see pics from OBI to verify that something like a hair transplant clinic actually exists at that address, and good photographic evidence is important to establish too, but an interview with Spencer seems like the easiest thing you can do at this point besides video taping the injection procedure.  To not do an interview with Spencer makes you wonder why you're doing anything else.

----------


## One

Doctor why isn't possible this interview with Spencer?

----------


## drnigams

I will be more than glad to talk to spencer,I have already sent my skype id to winston as per the mail i received from bald truth radio.
I think spencer will decide the date of the  program.
If i am informed in advance , i can let the whole india  know about spencer and me on the radio for the discussion on HM and hair doubling . 
This would also help introduce to a lot of indian hair loss sufferers to SPENCER KOBREN,we don't have any such forum in india at present.

----------


## One

> I will be more than glad to talk to spencer,I have already sent my skype id to winston as per the mail i received from bald truth radio.


 Can we get a confirmation from *Winston* please?

----------


## neversaynever

Dr nigam, what will you discuss with spencer if you have no proof of HM? He will surely ask for proof?

Dr gho went on there, with a HASCI clinic chain, scientific publications, and even law suits that he had won, but most people still found it hard to believe him.

You cant even discuss the details of your HM process, let alone show the results. And spencer will look at your website, and discuss the photos on there.

If you talk with spencer, you need to be prepared....

Be logical.

----------


## neversaynever

this is so frustrating.

----------


## didi

dr gho has done celebrities  and many forum non celebrities and people are still sceptical..

dr nigam on the other hand managed to produce couple of photoshopped images...and all he does is talk, talk and more talk..

results are not there so wtf is he going to talk about..just more of his hm technical crap but you cant see single convincing photo

----------


## StinkySmurf

I want an interview with Spencer so I can hear Dr. Nigam speak off-the-cuff in an impromptu fashion about hair transplants, hair doubling, and hair multiplication.

Plenty of folks suspect Dr. Nigam is nothing more than copy-paste artist who fools people by taking his time to piece intelligent sounding answers together from sources on the Internet, and a first interview with Spencer will tell us more in this regard even if it doesn't give us the final proof we seek.

People are looking for silver bullets, but I don't think we're gonna find a single piece of evidence that closes this case.  It's gonna take patience.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> dr gho has done celebrities  and many forum non celebrities and people are still sceptical..


 I pointed this out once in another forum already, but the first time I went to the Hasci website I did not see pictures of celebrities.  What I saw made me think of an infomercial because I'm an American and those were European celebrities.  One guy on another forum pointed out Wesley Sneijder was a big deal, and how I was probably just being a narrow minded American for not seeing it so I actually looked up his contract and saw that he signed with Inter in 2010 for 6 million euro a season, and thats convincing, but I want to point out that my only celebrity evidence from Gho as an American is a 6 million euro contract with Inter.  I could trust you guys that you've seen the difference in Sneijder's hair cut this year, but I've seen some people convinced of some pretty crazy stuff on this forum so thats not much to go on.

And I just realized today it wasn't even Wesley Sneijder's picture I saw on the Hasci site back then.  It was a totally different footballer named Dean Saunders, and Dean Saunders was not nearly as big as Wesley Sneijder so we didn't have all that much celebrity info to go on with Gho two years ago.

My point is that Dr. Nigam already has celebrity photos, but they're Indian celebrities so we need some Indian nationals to step up and challenge him on the photos and press clippings on his website, and then no matter what emerges from that dialogue, you have to accept that it's not going to be a silver bullet because India is just too far culturally from USA and EU for Indian celebrities to carry exactly the same weight here.

----------


## One

> I want an interview with Spencer so I can hear Dr. Nigam speak off-the-cuff in an impromptu fashion about hair transplants, hair doubling, and hair multiplication.
> 
> Plenty of folks suspect Dr. Nigam is nothing more than copy-paste artist who fools people by taking his time to piece intelligent sounding answers together from sources on the Internet, and a first interview with Spencer will tell us more in this regard even if it doesn't give us the final proof we seek.
> 
> People are looking for silver bullets, but I don't think we're gonna find a single piece of evidence that closes this case.  It's gonna take patience.


 I agree. We can't want everything immediately; Nigam, he says, started now evidence to take more scientific proofs.

A meeting with Spancer will shed more light on this matter, and put more world attention, if it deserves.

----------


## neversaynever

> I pointed this out once in another forum already, but the first time I went to the Hasci website I did not see pictures of celebrities.  What I saw made me think of an infomercial because I'm an American and those were European celebrities.  One guy on another forum pointed out Wesley Sneijder was a big deal, and how I was probably just being a narrow minded American for not seeing it so I actually looked up his contract and saw that he signed with Inter in 2010 for 6 million euro a season, and thats convincing, but I want to point out that my only celebrity evidence from Gho as an American is a 6 million euro contract with Inter.  I could trust you guys that you've seen the difference in Sneijder's hair cut this year, but I've seen some people convinced of some pretty crazy stuff on this forum so thats not much to go on.
> 
> And I just realized today it wasn't even Wesley Sneijder's picture I saw on the Hasci site back then.  It was a totally different footballer named Dean Saunders, and Dean Saunders was not nearly as big as Wesley Sneijder so we didn't have all that much celebrity info to go on with Gho two years ago.
> 
> My point is that Dr. Nigam already has celebrity photos, but they're Indian celebrities so we need some Indian nationals to step up and challenge him on the photos and press clippings on his website, and then no matter what emerges from that dialogue, you have to accept that it's not going to be a silver bullet because India is just too far culturally from USA and EU for Indian celebrities to carry exactly the same weight here.


 Indian consumers are not as critical as their western counterparts. For example, numerous threads discussing Sneijders hair. You wont find much, if anything, in indian forums discussing celebrity HT or HM results with a critical eye. A big indicator of this is the lack of proof he has. His average customer obviously doesn't require telling proof or explanation before they hand over cash.

Been watching Sneijder play football for many many years and yes, his hair looks better. But there is no doubt he had concealer during the Euro championships. I dont believe celebrity examples hold much weight in terms of the results you or I might achieve.

When gho was telling us all about HST, he explained it. I understood from his explanation what HST involves. Their is science backing him (not only his own studies). Plus he has patents in place, and lives in a country where such a fake service would put him out of business once exposed. There was even a court case in which the conclusion was that Gho is doing exactly what he says hes doing.

Nigam has hit us with fake pictures, alot of plagerism, alot of vague answers, but I dont think he is trying to deceive us. What I find frustrating is that he doesnt seem to understand what he will need to present his work to a wider, international audience.

I've always wondered why noone tackles the Gho approach themselves. How hard is it? Extract a follicle, cut in the right place, re-implant both parts, and see if they grow...

Nigam claims to be doing just that but IMO in a very 'loose' manner. For example, Aderans multiply cells and developed special tools to inject the scalp numerous times, without a traditional needle. Nigam multiplies and probably injects using a standard needle. He lacks that refinement that we demand in europe and the states. That lack of refinement (evident in his explanations, website, pictures, and methods) is telling of the customer he deals with on a daily basis. I find it hard to imagine Nigam releasing a scientific publication, from what we have seen from him so far. If he can't understand the process of counting hairs (surely important for hairloss treatments?!), how on earth will he discuss his work with spencer?

I dont think he will understand what we would consider photographic evidence. Someone will have to go out there and expose it all for what it is. I can visit him soon. I somehow doubt he will convince me to have HM with him, but I'm open enough to listen.

----------


## neversaynever

I've yet to see a single answer to a technical question that makes me think "oh, that's new info!". 

But in his defense, when i was asking Gho a million questions about cells and the like, he didn't give me a single clear answer.

Just the usual "DP cells will give inconsistent results". The same thing hes been saying for a decade.

I'll visit Nigam in febuary

----------


## 534623

> But in his defense, when i was asking Gho a million questions about cells and the like, he didn't give me a single clear answer.
> 
> Just the usual "*DP cells will give inconsistent results*". The same thing hes been saying for a decade.


 hmmm - could you see any "consistent results" during the past decade?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## neversaynever

> hmmm - could you see any "consistent results" during the past decade?


 Thats not the point. Jesus. The point I was making was that I was asking questions and he just kept giving me vague answers. Never any details. So perhaps its a trait in this field.

----------


## 534623

> Thats not the point. Jesus. The point I was making was that I was asking questions and he just kept giving me *vague answers*. Never any details. So perhaps its a trait in this field.


 Why? Did you tell him that you're a stem cell expert? Are you one?
And what exactly did you expect to hear? Whether or not hair follicle stem cells are able to produce hair follicles? _pfffffft..._

----------


## neversaynever

> Why? Did you tell him that you're a stem cell expert? Are you one?
> And what exactly did you expect to hear? Whether or not hair follicle stem cells are able to produce hair follicles? _pfffffft..._


 Why? Because he was punching holes into my head so I thought id start a conversation. Why? Because hes an expert an I am not, so I thought he might have interesting things to say.

I was asking him about recent discoveries such as the PGd2 thing, and the thing about signals from cells in the fat layer of the skin, his opinions of histogen, his own ongoing studies and research, why he thinks cultured DP cells will fail and alot more stuff. Didn't get an answers, but I doubt any researcher would answer (even if they had the answers). Its not in their interests. Experts won't divulge detailed information to the average joe (which is the point I'm making).

You really are a strange little man. Armed with knowledge but obviously lacking the social skills that come from having a social life ie. Friends, a girlfriend, anything...

Whats wrong with you? Do you spend your entire life going forum to forum hunting down Gho comments? It's really pathetic. Don't you want more for yourself?

----------


## StinkySmurf

> why he thinks cultured DP cells will fail and alot more stuff.


 Did he give any opinion whatsoever on cultured DP cells?

Thanks!

----------


## drnigams

This is what i can offer him as on today,1)what is my hair activation and multiplication procedure2)What is my clinical experience regarding hair regrowth till now,3)The latest pics on my website of HM 4)Details about me ,my team and my lab.5) compare with aderans,histogen,dr.gho,acell.6) availability of successful patients to meet in person or on skype.7)invitation to spencer to visit my clinic and lab.8)Legalities of HM with my FDA licence .
These are the requirenments ,i don't have as on today,but should be there in the near future in coming months,there is nothing to hide.
1)scientific publication in a peer reveived journal2)well documented case studies on my website
This is it.Let spencer decide, whether to have first phase of discussion on HM these points now and than followed up with further discussion on HM 8 monthe down the line around ISHRS oct. conference.OR have a discussion after oct.2013.

----------


## 534623

> One guy on another forum pointed out Wesley Sneijder was a big deal, and how I was probably just being a narrow minded American for not seeing it so I actually looked up his contract and saw that he signed with Inter in 2010 for 6 million euro a season, and thats convincing, but I want to point out that my only celebrity evidence from Gho as an American is a 6 million euro contract with Inter.  I could trust you guys that you've seen the difference in Sneijder's hair cut this year, but I've seen some people convinced of some pretty crazy stuff on this forum so thats not much to go on.
> 
> And I just realized today it wasn't even Wesley Sneijder's picture I saw on the Hasci site back then.  It was *a totally different footballer named Dean Saunders, and Dean Saunders was not nearly as big as Wesley Sneijder* so we didn't have all that much celebrity info to go on with Gho two years ago.
> 
> My point is ...


 My point is, that Mr. Dean Saunders is a great footballer - and in this video, for instance, you can see him as a super skilled soccer player ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9wRkDV_Yzk

And finally, let me guess - Mr. Wesley Sneijder is, in fact, an American cosmetic surgeon, who found out (after decades of hard-core research), that scarless FUE is possible.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> And finally, let me guess - Mr. Wesley Sneijder is, in fact, an American cosmetic surgeon, who found out (after decades of hard-core research), that scarless FUE is possible.


 It's possible, but I haven't heard him say that, and he seeks FDA approval for his procedure so that seems unlikely.  I try not to call things until I'm certain because I don't see any point in being wrong later.  I find it more interesting to watch a story develop, and the only call that matters anyway is the one you make when you choose surgery.

----------


## One

*Dr Nigam you said that in January 2013 you would have published some scientific tests on your technique of doubling. Is it true or no?*

----------


## neversaynever

> Did he give any opinion whatsoever on cultured DP cells?
> 
> Thanks!


 He just said DP cells will give inconsistent results and the new hairs arent lasting. I kept asking questions but he wouldnt give any info about anything.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> He just said DP cells will give inconsistent results and the new hairs arent lasting. I kept asking questions but he wouldnt give any info about anything.


 Cool!  Thanks Dude!  Thats a mixed message to me, but it's not a bad sign.

----------


## 534623

> He just said DP cells will give inconsistent results and the new hairs arent lasting. *I kept asking questions* but he wouldnt give any info about anything.


 Yeah, that is the story you have mentioned already in this thread. 
But what you still didnt mention: 

WHAT EXACTLY WERE YOUR QUESTIONS TO DR. GHO?

----------


## StinkySmurf

Back in 2005, He gave this answer when James Bond interviewed him:

JB: 15) Do you believe that Intercytex and ARI are on the right track with their DP cell based HM research protocols?

Dr. Gho: Intercytex and ARI are working with Dermal Papilla cells. In my opinion, these cells are able to produce a hair, however, after a period, they will die and will not produce a hair again. Even Colin Jahoda revealed in his studies that human Dermal Papilla cells can not produce a hair but outer root sheath (which contain the follicular (hair) stem cells can produce a hair. However, I think that they do the studies with a combination of both dermal papilla cells and follicular (hair) stem cells and to avoid interference of the current known patents such as ours and/or other research groups, they say that they only use dermal papilla cells.

http://www.baldnessbattlers.com/JBInterviewGho.htm

----------


## 534623

> JB: 15) Do you believe that Intercytex and ARI are on the right track with their DP cell based HM research protocols?
> 
> Dr. Gho: ... I think that *they do the studies with a combination of both dermal papilla cells [aka mesenchymal cells] and follicular (hair) stem cells [aka epithelial cells]* and to avoid interference of the current known patents ...


 Yeah, and Dr. Gho was right …

Video: http://youtu.be/2oQYjppOPJM (03:40)

They simply call them ("to avoid interference of the current known patents") INDUCER and RESPONDER cells instead of "mesenchymal" and/plus "epithelial" cells - that's all.

Anyway - and? What is Dr. Nigam saying what Aderans is doing? Eh?
Can somebody please QUOTE what he is saying what *others* like Aderans do?

----------


## neversaynever

Nigam claims to be using ALL the cells in his HM. Also, I dont understand the use of his activation step. Feels like hes just doing it for the sake of it.

Seems he has stumbled upon some results by fluke, of the back of other peoples research. Fair play if thats true.

I dont know what to think. He doesnt seem like a scientist to me.

----------


## neversaynever

> This is what i can offer him as on today,1)what is my hair activation and multiplication procedure*2)What is my clinical experience regarding hair regrowth till now,3)The latest pics on my website of HM* 4)Details about me ,my team and my lab.5) compare with aderans,histogen,dr.gho,acell.6) availability of successful patients to meet in person or on skype.7)invitation to spencer to visit my clinic and lab.8)Legalities of HM with my FDA licence .
> These are the requirenments ,i don't have as on today,but should be there in the near future in coming months,there is nothing to hide.
> 1)scientific publication in a peer reveived journal2)well documented case studies on my website
> This is it.Let spencer decide, whether to have first phase of discussion on HM these points now and than followed up with further discussion on HM 8 monthe down the line around ISHRS oct. conference.OR have a discussion after oct.2013.


 I dont understand. Clinical experience? From what I gather, your clinic injects people and just sends them home. No evidence, no photos, no check ups. Am I wrong? And you cant show those pictures to spencer, none of those pictures look good Dr Nigam. Work harder Dr Nigam  :Smile:

----------


## One

Dr Nigam today someone wrote this feedback about yourself:

-----------
*Dr Nigam clining advanced stem cell therapy for Hair is completely fraud.I paid 2 lakhs for the stem cell and do not see anything good out of the treatment after 5 months
Instead of pure stem cell they are mixing with the treatrment FUT and charging unnecessary for stem cell
Staff are of poor quality and they are more like a money making machine*

http://www.mouthshut.com/review/Dr-N...iew-qsmtmmrqor
-----------


What do you say about it?

----------


## didi

> Dr Nigam today someone wrote this feedback about yourself:
> 
> -----------
> *Dr Nigam clining advanced stem cell therapy for Hair is completely fraud.I paid 2 lakhs for the stem cell and do not see anything good out of the treatment after 5 months
> Instead of pure stem cell they are mixing with the treatrment FUT and charging unnecessary for stem cell
> Staff are of poor quality and they are more like a money making machine*
> 
> http://www.mouthshut.com/review/Dr-N...iew-qsmtmmrqor
> 
> ...


 


Simple..dr nigam my balls is fraudster :EEK!:

----------


## bananana

> Simple..dr nigam my balls is fraudster


 Not defending, but that guy might fall into "non working/poor results" group.
There are those with any procedure on earth.

I mean if dr. Nigam was a complete fraud - there would be THOUSANDS of those reports all over the net.

Easy with the convictions.

----------


## One

> Not defending, but that guy might fall into "non working/poor results" group.
> There are those with any procedure on earth.
> 
> I mean if dr. Nigam was a complete fraud - there would be THOUSANDS of those reports all over the net.
> 
> Easy with the convictions.


 
It is true, however Nigam said clearly that him would publish scientific evidence on January 2013. At this point I am very disappointed if he does not, and I think he is really a crook.

----------


## didi

why would there be 1000s of complaints??

you really beleive dr nigam n his numbers...he deliberetly lied on many occasions,  i dnt beleive a word he says..

fool me once shame on u, fool me twice shame on me..

he fooled you 27 times by now ..lmao

----------


## drnigams

Dear ONE,My clinic has written him back to mail us ,so that we can reveiw his case and do the needful to take care of his concerns.
-----------

----------


## One

> Dear ONE,My clinic has written him back to mail us ,so that we can reveiw his case and do the needful to take care of his concerns.
> -----------


 Dr Nigam you said that in January 2013 you would have published some scientific tests on your technique of doubling. Is it true or no?

----------


## drnigams

Dear One ,i said i will start working and documenting on my scientific paper . I am dubai right now,will reach mumbai on 9th .WE have finalised 3patients ,i will give the details on 10th.I started with one patient for doubling study on 1st jan ,but the pics were not good ,this patient will come back in february,we will post better pics with the next follow up. 
It is true, however Nigam said clearly that him would publish scientific evidence on January 2013. At this point I am very disappointed if he does not, and I think he is really a crook.[/QUOTE]

----------


## drnigams

Dear neversay ,met two american hairtransplant surgeons at dubai.Discussed our hair doubling and HM ,should start our new clinic at dubai in 6months .Neversay ,patients are followed every month ,some report back while others are from different towns and are not regular with followup.You only said better photos, you know i am travelling to middle east ,I have to continue with my regular consultations,meet HT surgeons,and share each others findings and wisdom.Finalise my new clinic at dubai.
 You will start having photos of Hair doubling and HM from 15thjan.Don't tell me no photos have been posted till now,yes detailing was not upto the mark 
,Let me focus on my work,and have patience.



> I dont understand. Clinical experience? From what I gather, your clinic injects people and just sends them home. No evidence, no photos, no check ups. Am I wrong? And you cant show those pictures to spencer, none of those pictures look good Dr Nigam. Work harder Dr Nigam

----------


## neversaynever

> Dear neversay ,met two american hairtransplant surgeons at dubai.Discussed our hair doubling and HM ,should start our new clinic at dubai in 6months .Neversay ,patients are followed every month ,some report back while others are from different towns and are not regular with followup.You only said better photos, you know i am travelling to middle east ,I have to continue with my regular consultations,meet HT surgeons,and share each others findings and wisdom.Finalise my new clinic at dubai.
>  You will start having photos of Hair doubling and HM from 15thjan.Don't tell me no photos have been posted till now,yes detailing was not upto the mark 
> ,Let me focus on my work,and have patience.


 I would have patience, but if you convince me i can visit you in feb, because ill be in your city. Thats my personal reason for lacking patience  :Smile:

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,You don't question why dr gho puts his bisected FU into preservation medium for two hours ,hairactivation step has two advantages, 1)Legally it allows us to offer under many different regulations in different countries.So ,if i can improve by giving extra follicles or activating dormant follicles, where regulations will not allow me for HM,i can still offer traditional HT with better results.  
2)we have seen some good results with hairactivation ,although only in 10 to 20% cases.It also helps us predict results of  subsequent injections of HM ,even in cases with few growth of dormant hair follicles after activation.
A new development from 10th jan is ,we will focus on injecting stemcells mostly on villous and thinned out hair as opposed to randomly injecting all over bald area,since MPB results in fibrotic changes of the root of hair follicles after a period of time.
improvement which we will start for all our HT procedures is , arterial prp with 250ml blood(not 10ml venous blood0 will be injected on transplanted grafts,as neovascularization takes time and follicles can die or get damaged secondary to drying and loss of blood supply
Hair activation helps us  to inject activated stemcells within four hours of in vitro exposure of FU.Nobody can claim as on today to have understood the complete interaction of dermal and epidermal cells to create a new follicle.All of us are trying different approaches for improvement.
You can talk theoretically, while i am supposed to get back hair on my patients scalp with proven safety as of now.I will do everything to improve on my patients results.



> Nigam claims to be using ALL the cells in his HM. Also, I dont understand the use of his activation step. Feels like hes just doing it for the sake of it.
> 
> Seems he has stumbled upon some results by fluke, of the back of other peoples research. Fair play if thats true.
> 
> I dont know what to think. He doesnt seem like a scientist to me.

----------


## One

> Dear One ,i said i will start working and documenting on my scientific paper . I am dubai right now,will reach mumbai on 9th .WE have finalised 3patients ,i will give the details on 10th.I started with one patient for doubling study on 1st jan ,but the pics were not good ,this patient will come back in february,we will post better pics with the next follow up. 
> QUOTE]


 
Dr Nigam, if you're an intelligent person, you must understand that all things in your site are copy and paste from other research and then 4 blurry pictures, not even there is a FUE or FUT complete.

We do not know anything about you, we read negative comments, fake photos, in short what should we think?

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,I am not here to sell you my HM.when you are in mumbai,we will meet, exchange thoughts and wisdom,obi had already met patients one on one with good results,if you want you can use body hair for stemcell to avoid any loss of diamonds called hairfollicles.
.



> I would have patience, but if you convince me i can visit you in feb, because ill be in your city. Thats my personal reason for lacking patience

----------


## didi

do body hairs grow as body hairs or they grow as scalp hair once on scalp?

----------


## drnigams

One, this is surprising,i have written more than 10 times of the content of my website , on the 3 forums but you are still talking about the content on my site, 
must be thinking why am i not atleast, putting the content of my replies of the forum on my website.
Forum have limited active visitors,my local competitors are not forum visitors,i can disclose openly without too much fear.  
Yes i am improving my content,if i have posted other scientists findings and research on my site ,i have not claimed it, to be mine,i have put their names,but i am practically applying the  research.These are researchers who do not have clinics or patients.
If i start putting all my original thoughts and findings on my site ,it will hardly take any time for others to copy ,even before i would have perfected it or patented it ,i am saying this specially for my local competitors .
Want to read about respected dr rafal's, fue patient based in canada who got gangrene  of the scalp,who has posted his pics,kindly visit hairsite.
How can i comment on my own intelligence,but yes i do one of the highest number of HT per month with 15 bedded ht clinic,I don't know how to explain you that why  spend my so much time and at least 20000 $ per month on travelling different cities of the world virtually every month to meet other HT surgeons and biotechs. My clinic was personally visited by obi,the forum member , who gave  a satisfactory review.Neversay is visiting me this feb.please don't let me waste my effort on answering non technical questions. 
TE=One;97322]Dr Nigam, if you're an intelligent person, you must understand that all things in your site are copy and paste from other research and then 4 blurry pictures, not even there is a FUE or FUT complete.

----------


## drnigams

Body hair grow much longer(as against their length on the body) after transplantation into the scalp.
Since they are single hair follicles,it is not a bad option for hair line .Body hair are little curly, hence a patient who has little curly hair, body hair is not a bad option.There are 400000 body hair as against 100000 scalp hair .

. 
Do body hairs grow as body hairs or they grow as scalp hair once on scalp?[/QUOTE]

----------


## neversaynever

> Neversay,You don't question why dr gho puts his bisected FU into preservation medium for two hours ,hairactivation step has two advantages, 1)Legally it allows us to offer under many different regulations in different countries.So ,if i can improve by giving extra follicles or activating dormant follicles, where regulations will not allow me for HM,i can still offer traditional HT with better results.  
> 2)we have seen some good results with hairactivation ,although only in 10 to 20&#37; cases.It also helps us predict results of  subsequent injections of HM ,even in cases with few growth of dormant hair follicles after activation.
> A new development from 10th jan is ,we will focus on injecting stemcells mostly on villous and thinned out hair as opposed to randomly injecting all over bald area,since MPB results in fibrotic changes of the root of hair follicles after a period of time.
> improvement which we will start for all our HT procedures is , arterial prp with 250ml blood(not 10ml venous blood0 will be injected on transplanted grafts,as neovascularization takes time and follicles can die or get damaged secondary to drying and loss of blood supply
> Hair activation helps us  to inject activated stemcells within four hours of in vitro exposure of FU.Nobody can claim as on today to have understood the complete interaction of dermal and epidermal cells to create a new follicle.All of us are trying different approaches for improvement.
> You can talk theoretically, while i am supposed to get back hair on my patients scalp with proven safety as of now.I will do everything to improve on my patients results.


 Thank you, that is one of your better replies.

What are your thoughts on something 'blocking' cultured DP cells from communicating with the stem cells to start hair growth?

Is it possible that PGD2 could be blocking this process?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3319975/

Please refer to the link. It shows PGD2 inhibits hair growth. There are other studies that indicate PGD2 can inhibit 'cell talk'. We know somewhere lower down the ladder DHT plays a big role, which goes on to alter TGF's and BMPs in the hair follicle, and maybe finally, producing too much PGD2.

PGD2 has been a huge talking point on the forums since the study and its finding were made public. Other studies have shown the following:

_Earlier studies about cell lines found that micromolar amounts of the PGD2 metabolites inhibit cellular proliferation_

Perhaps this (or something similar) is the reason why cell based hair therapies can yield great results on mice, but not in a human balding scalp. The cells that you, aderans, replicel inject are recruited by the follicle but the PGD2 (or something else) that surrounds the follicle is still preventing the cross talk between the DP cells and the bulge stem cells.

Therefore, are you interested in PGd2 therapies? Do you have any knowledge you can add? Do you think a cell based treatment combined with PGD2 treatment might yield better results?

I believe PGD2 also inhibits the migration of Langerhans cells in the follicle. Maybe we could skip all the process and inject all the signals the stem cell requires to produce hair, but PGd2 blocking might be available soon.

Is it possible to monitor the movement of cultured cells in vitro with a balding hair follicle? If yes, what are your thoughts on also testing a PGD2 blocker in vitro, and then followed by the addition of cultured cells?

If, as a few studies have indicated, pgd2 and its evil son pgj2 inhibit proliferation of the stem cells, then I think it should be of great interest to you...

Bottom line is: We still dont know enough to get the cells talking again, though maybe Histogen have got us closer. A popular study has also shown that bald scalps still have the required stem cells.  But perhaps the increased PGD2 in balding follicles is preventing aderans, you, repicel, histogen from achieving remarkable results?

Instead of focusing on what the signals the stem needs, maybe you should focusing on what is blocking that signal (might be easier), and then combine cell therapy with a therapy that inhibits the agent that is blocking the DP to stem cell signal.

Sorry for the amatuer questions again, I'm just a curious person, and interested in your technical thoughts.

----------


## 534623

> *Body hair grow much longer*(as against their length on the body) *after transplantation into the scalp*.
> Since they are single hair follicles,it is not a bad option for hair line.


 https://vimeo.com/52530963






All these guys are much longer than you in the HT business and they are doing BHT since around 10 years. So I think they know more than you ...

----------


## garethbale

534623

Why don't you respond properly if you are trying to contradict Dr Nigam...ie something along the lines of 'dr X's studies suggest that body hair does not grow longer on the scalp' rather than needless and rude replies.

----------


## 534623

> ...ie something along the lines of *'dr X's studies suggest* that body hair does not grow longer on the scalp' rather than needless and rude replies.


 The names of these "dr X's" - ARE in the pics. Why should I mention their names in addition?? Or is it difficult for you to find out "who said what - and where?"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## garethbale

> The names of these "dr X's" - ARE in the pics. Why should I mention their names in addition?? Or is it difficult for you to find out "who said what - and where?"


 what on earth are you on about now?

it's clear that my post is not disputing what you are saying, just the way you say it.

----------


## One

Dr Nigam can you make a public announcement here, saying: *"within X months I to publish scientific proofs"* 

We are tired of your words on this forum without something scientific!

----------


## didi

dr nigam

i have about 40 pounds of fat i wanna get rid off, since you are an expert in the field can you tell me how much would your treatment cost, how much you charge per pound?
im serious about this, its as important as my hair. 

im sick of al this lard, what do you suggest

----------


## bananana

I think neversaynevers question is very interesting. PGD2 and its role, it should definitely be looked into. Maybe that is preventing from getting even better results.

Keep up the good work dr Nigam and keep developing your technique.

----------


## clandestine

> Dr Nigam today someone wrote this feedback about yourself:
> 
> -----------
> *Dr Nigam clining advanced stem cell therapy for Hair is completely fraud.I paid 2 lakhs for the stem cell and do not see anything good out of the treatment after 5 months
> Instead of pure stem cell they are mixing with the treatrment FUT and charging unnecessary for stem cell
> Staff are of poor quality and they are more like a money making machine*
> 
> http://www.mouthshut.com/review/Dr-N...iew-qsmtmmrqor
> -----------
> ...


 This needs to be reiterated.

----------


## neversaynever

> This needs to be reiterated.


 Yes it does.

And I want to reiterate my previous question, whilst adding:

If balding men have elevated levels of PGD2, and PGD2 can indeed block certain signals which prevent stem cells from becoming progenitor cells:

Is it also possible that the elevated PGD2 levels also block *another* signal. When cultured cells are injected, and inducted by a follicle, Im assuming the cells of the follicle (or perhaps the cultured cells) send signals to 'join up'. So would PGD2 not also hinder that signal thus reducing the number of new cells recruited (or perhaps blocking entirely) and also prevent activation via something like Histogens HSC by inhibiting the positive activity of the stem cells. This might explain Aderans, Repicel, and Histogen results thus far, and maybe explain why results are mostly on areas of thinning hair or very recently slick bald.

?

----------


## drnigams

Didi,thanx for a change...
Not all the characteristics of a hair follicle are controlled by it's genetics,but also by the surrounding skin tissue.A  nonwavy follicle transplanted from the back of the scalp to the mid scalp will become  wavy if the original follicles of the recipient scalp were wavy.Similarly follicles from the chest or leg  grows more  in length and diameter when transplanted to the frontal or mid scalp.But definitely not as thick and long as scalp follicles.
Since body hair are single follicle ,hence a good option for making the hairline dense.
BHT is also a good option with people with wavy hair totally or partially.




> do body hairs grow as body hairs or they grow as scalp hair once on scalp?

----------


## clandestine

Dr. Nigam;

Stop being selective about which questions you choose to answer. You're avoidance of hard questions *does not* lend you any cedibility; something which you desperately require at this point.

Answer mine and neversaynever's questions.

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,
The first step in the formation of a hairfollicle in an embryo is to reduce adherance among undifferentiated stemcells in the epithelial layer of the embryo.
Once the adhesion between stemcells is reduced ,it can become independent of underlying cells and start differentiating into a hair follicle,by becoming an epithelial bud as the first step before elongating towards mesenchymal layer.
This reduction in adherence is majorly achieved by wnt protein stimulation of a nuclear protein of stemcells called LEF1 through beta catinine protien and noggin protien signal from underlying mesenchymal cells.
The second  coordinated signal is from proteins like HEDGEHOG,FIBROBLAST GROWTH FACTOR, BMP and few other proteins. 
This is the present understanding of formation of a hair follicle in an human embryo.
Now in case of an anagen follicle which has regressed to a telogen  Follicle  the problem in getting it back to anagen phase is not just restricted to PGD2 inhibitory effect on the bulge stemcells or hair follicle cells.There is fibrosis around root of the follicle,there is reduced blood supply,there is reduced innnervation at the root and bulge stemcells.
There is no conclusive proof that bulge stemcells are prevented from becoming progenitor cells by PGD2 inhibitory effect.At present it is only presumed by costaralis (don't forget he works for a pharma company who plans to launch topical PGD2 lotion)/
PGD2 elevation around regressing follicle seen by costaralis is not a primary effect in itself to supposedly inhibit  hair follicle,but PGD2 concentration is increased around regressing follicle as a secondary  phenomenon which is not known to me ,but we know that PGD2 is secreted from MAST cells in response to allergens etc.As costaralis mentions he found mast cells and lymphocytes around hairfollicle and bulge stemcells ,which could be a secondary phenomenon to regression  of hair follicle or inactivation of bulge stemcells.
At present i will need more concrete evidence to focus on blocking PGD2 to improve my HM results.Let the specific topical solution be made available by the pharma company ,probably than i may experiment in vitro  in the lab first,although your reference link claims that PGD2 inhibited follicle culture growth in vitro.
As on today my major focus is to directly inject progenitor stemcells into dormanting follicles,since there exists atleast a follicular structure.I am waiting to receive my order from USA of wnt protien,HEDGEHOG protien and few other growth factors.If DHT was the prime reason for hairloss ,replenishing the hair follicle receptors with anti DHT i.e finisteride would have cured baldness by now.    






> Thank you, that is one of your better replies.
> 
> What are your thoughts on something 'blocking' cultured DP cells from communicating with the stem cells to start hair growth?
> 
> Is it possible that PGD2 could be blocking this process?
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3319975/
> 
> Please refer to the link. It shows PGD2 inhibits hair growth. There are other studies that indicate PGD2 can inhibit 'cell talk'. We know somewhere lower down the ladder DHT plays a big role, which goes on to alter TGF's and BMPs in the hair follicle, and maybe finally, producing too much PGD2.
> ...

----------


## drnigams

The person in the concerned link has been  forwarded my mail address to discuss further on his  follow up status.If he is a genuine patient he will revert back and we will try to analyze the results and accordingly take further corrective measure.Although i am surprised he did not once contact us to discuss the matter,there are many competitors to post such remarks.This is the first patient who claims to have had our treatment and not satisfied,although others who have commented against us in the past have never claimed to have taken our treatment.
Have just replied to neversay.





> Dr. Nigam;
> 
> Stop being selective about which questions you choose to answer. You're avoidance of hard questions *does not* lend you any cedibility; something which you desperately require at this point.
> 
> Answer mine and neversaynever's questions.

----------


## neversaynever

Thank you for the replies Dr Nigam, it is appreciated.

I must disagree about one aspect of your DHT statement. While it might not be the ONLY cause of male pattern baldness, fin and other anti-dht chemicals can save your hair, and do so for many people. The problem is the half life of these compounds means you need daily consumption. Therefore, washing a follicles receptors with anti-dht treatment will only provide a temporary solution, until that compound disapears. If an anti-dht compound lasted for months at a time, then those in early balding might well be 'cured'.

Of course, there are many many other factors once a follicle is dormant.

Male pattern baldness shares alot in its mechanism to something like acne, would you agree? If so, DHT and PGD2 will indeed play a big role.

I do believe there is a connection between PGD2 and stem cell proliferation. Specifically, proliferation of the hair stem cells. But as you stated, there is no concrete proof.

You activate stem cells, which become progenitor, and you then inject them. Earlier you said "you do not question why Gho keeps follicles in a preservation medium". Gho was debated for a long long time on these forums before people started to believe in it...

But what he does is different. What I cant understand is why there would be any benefit from using the cells of just 100 follicles? Its such a lower number that surely they would serve better for multiplication purposes? Or perhaps my body hair idea suggested on the other forum...

Using the cells from 2000 body hair follicles, activate them, and then inject...do you see any reason why that would not work? I think youve stated also that beard hair is preferable, can you please state the exact reasons for that? Why are the cells in beard hair better to use than in other hairs?

Also how do you inject? A standard needle? Mesotherapy gun? A tool that you designed?

What are you throughts on recent findings that state cultured hair cells perform better when implanted, if they were stored with a certain type of vitamin D? Here is part of the study....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23197867

Here is a silly question...

If you culture cells, and store them in a petri dish. Then extract a balding follicle, bath it in the new cells, and re-implant the follicle form where you took it, would there be any benefit?

Would it also not benefit to inject culture cells, and then inject with wnt, bmps, and other positive signals? Would that cause health risks?

Lots of questions, again. Hope you can answer.

----------


## drnigams

Please read point 4 and 5 ,which also mention that body hair when transplanted into the scalp grow in length more than their body length. Remember genetics of a hair follicle is not the only factor but the surrounding skin tissue also plays a role in the defining of character and length of a hair follicle,You mean to say older surgeons are better than younger ones..!With due respect ,each one is unique and age has its advantages as well as limitaions.




> https://vimeo.com/52530963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these guys are much longer than you in the HT business and they are doing BHT since around 10 years. So I think they know more than you ...

----------


## didi

dr nigam

do you know wtf is going on with your Hm, everyones so confused

you been preaching abt your HM for  the past 3 months but no credible evidence yet, only complaints, dr nigam this dr nigam that...


no results, no goodies

----------


## One

Sorry Nigam but so far just talk :Mad:

----------


## 534623

> *Please read point 4 and 5* ,which also mention that body hair when transplanted into the scalp grow in length more than their body length.


 Sure, I did, Dr. Nigam!

Did YOU read point 7 ?

Point 4 and 5, all these so called "primary conclusions", are, in fact, not "conlusions" at all; these are (and that's THE point of this pic) rather *unproven CLAIMS* out there in this "industry" to get more patients for BHT into OP chairs. That's all.

No, I didn't say that "older surgeons are better than younger ones..!". I just said "these guys are *much longer than you in the HT business* and they are doing BHT since around 10 years" - what's correct. Guys like Dr. Arvind just reported his OBSERVATIONS with body hair transplants since he started with BHT.

What could you observe?
50 cm long hairs from transplanted chest hairs?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Dr Nig,

   Are you still on track to publish this January? 


*Could you have lauster, or another respected academic, comment on your procedure?*

having lauster say that you're the real deal is the next best thing to a set of journals or before-after photos


would lauster be comfortable doing this? If not, that is worrysome.

----------


## didi

Didnt dr nigam say he will meet with dr lauster sometime this month??



if lauster says nigam is real deal then thats something BUT also you have to rmbr  lauster is nigams direct competition

----------


## neversaynever

> Didnt dr nigam say he will meet with dr lauster sometime this month??
> 
> 
> 
> if lauster says nigam is real deal then thats something BUT also you have to rmbr  lauster is nigams direct competition


 I think theyre meeting at the end of this month, and its for some kind of special movable photon microscope (that lauster has access too). Perhaps its for business reasons too (nigam offering to conduct Lausters trials in india). I think it might be both, but yea would be nice if Lauster confirms.

----------


## drnigams

The German team is coming on 27th jan. and will be at mumbai till 30th jan. 
 Documented case study started today.Every week we will start few studies and will select the study depending on positive results for ISHRS and or other meeting of scientific community by the last quater of 2013.The pics will be exclusively posted in 3 forums to begin with from tomorrow.
1) Today 24 yr old male, Mr. Dhanesh was selected for the first case study. The objective of the study was to ascertain the hair doubling by 2 new techniques of hair doubling. A method to improve hair transplantation with limited donor supply.

2) 6 grafts with single follicles around the tattoo mark from the nape of the neck were extracted from the left and right side of the nape of the neck.

3) On the left temple, 12 bisected grafts (with the DPA technique) were implanted and on the right temple, 12 bisected graft with single follicle (with BSC technique) were implanted on 6 recipient holes.Left and right temples have areference tattoo mark for followup.
4)We are expecting 12 single hair follicle on left recipient site and 2 follicle graft numbering in total 6 at the right recipient.
Both the recepient sites will recieve activated stemcells from the 48FU 's extracted for this purpose from the back of the scalp.

There could be short comings in communication to you all,but i will keep improving on the same ,before one study is finalized for presentation.

Are you still on track to publish this January? 


*Could you have lauster, or another respected academic, comment on your procedure?*

having lauster say that you're the real deal is the next best thing to a set of journals or before-after photos


would lauster be comfortable doing this? If not, that is worrysome.[/QUOTE]

----------


## neversaynever

> The German team is coming on 27th jan. and will be at mumbai till 30th jan. 
>  Documented case study started today.Every week we will start few studies and will select the study depending on positive results for ISHRS and or other meeting of scientific community by the last quater of 2013.The pics will be exclusively posted in 3 forums to begin with from tomorrow.
> 1) Today 24 yr old male, Mr. Dhanesh was selected for the first case study. The objective of the study was to ascertain the hair doubling by 2 new techniques of hair doubling. A method to improve hair transplantation with limited donor supply.
> 
> 2) 6 grafts with single follicles around the tattoo mark from the nape of the neck were extracted from the left and right side of the nape of the neck.
> 
> 3) On the left temple, 12 bisected grafts (with the DPA technique) were implanted and on the right temple, 12 bisected graft with single follicle (with BSC technique) were implanted on 6 recipient holes.Left and right temples have areference tattoo mark for followup.
> 4)We are expecting 12 single hair follicle on left recipient site and 2 follicle graft numbering in total 6 at the right recipient.
> Both the recepient sites will recieve activated stemcells from the 48FU 's extracted for this purpose from the back of the scalp.
> ...


 [/QUOTE]

That is nice to hear Dr Nigam. I hope your case studies will show you can indeed double hairs...

Good luck with that, I hope you succeed. Just two questions:

1. Dr Gho claims that donor regeneration can be affected if too many grafts are extracted. On average he offers a max of around 1600 grafts. What do you think of this? Do you think its possible to extract 3000 grafts and more than 80% regenerate?

2. Could you possibly give more detail of why youre meeting the German team?

----------


## 534623

> 1. Dr Gho claims that donor regeneration can be affected if too many grafts are extracted. On average he offers a max of around 1600 grafts.


 Did he also mention the reason?

I think you should definitely go to India ...

... because there you can get grafts extracted also far beyond the safe zone - and as much as YOU want.

----------


## neversaynever

> Did he also mention the reason?
> 
> I think you should definitely go to India ...
> 
> ... because there you can get grafts extracted also far beyond the safe zone - and as much as YOU want.


 I do not understand the purpose of your post. I'm asking Dr Nigams opinion, not making a statement. We all know about scars and over harvesting by now.

----------


## One

Excuse me doctor, but it is hard to believe that you should buy a microscope for 500.000 $ and has no money to buy the adhesive labels, extra those photos are demonstrative your work.





*Do you Know them?*

----------


## 534623

> I do not understand the purpose of your post. I'm asking Dr Nigams opinion, not making a statement. *We all know* about scars and over harvesting by now.


 If you would be one of your mentioned "we" - in this case, you wouldn't ask such a bullshit.

----------


## neversaynever

> If you would be one of your mentioned "we" - in this case, you wouldn't ask such a bullshit.


 Its called devils advocate...

----------


## clandestine

> Its called devils advocate...


 Just ignore him for now. He feeds on your replies.

----------


## drnigams

> Its called devils advocate...


 Dear friends ,

Kindly find below in brief the first case study of Jan 2013.

Objective:Hair doubling with BPC and BSC hair bisecting techniques with activated and multiplied stem-cells. An improvement in hair transplant technique with limited donor supply .

Case 1 : Mr.Dhanesh Makwana ,24 yr old male with reducing temple hair line .

Red Circle : Growing bisected single hair follicle seen.
Blue Circle : Bisected single hair follicle not seen.
Black Spot : Permanent tatto


Videos of this case study will be uploaded  next week.   


























Right  nape  follicle  (lower  cut  follicle).



Right  nape  follicle  1  (Intact  with  zoom).





Right  nape  follicle  1  (upper  cut  of  follicle).




right  nape  follicle  1  (Intact).



right  nape  follicle  no  2



right  nape  follicle  no  3




right  nape  follicle  no  4


right  nape  follicle  no  5



right  nape  follicle  no  6



































left  nape  follicle  no  1  lower  (papila).



left  nape  follicle  no  1  upper  follicle



left  nape  follicle  no  2  (uncut).



left  nape  follicle  no  2  lower  (papila).



left  nape  follicle  no  2  upper  follicle



left  nape  follicle  no  3  (uncut).



left  nape  follicle  no  3  lower  (papila).



left  nape  follicle  no  3  upper  follicle



left  nape  follicle  no  4  (uncut).



left  nape  follicle  no  4  lower  (papila).



left  nape  follicle  no  4  upper  follicle



left  nape  follicle  no  5  (uncut).



left  nape  follicle  no  5  lower  (papila)



left  nape  follicle  no  5  upper  follicle



left  nape  follicle  no  6  (uncut).



left  nape  follicle  no  6  lower  (papila).



left  nape  follicle  no  6  upper  follicle

----------


## drnigams

Dear Friends
kindly find hair multiplication pics of mr.Dinesh verma who visited my clinic today after 7 months,He got excellent result with exclusive HM. Yesterdays CASE STUDY PICS WILL BE UPLOADED IN NEXT 1HOUR.

----------


## youngsufferer

dat margin

----------


## drnigams

Winston can you please reduce the size of the pics posted.

----------


## neversaynever

reduced size

----------


## youngsufferer

I hope you're joking Nigam. Why would you use different angles with your newly acquired photographer. I don't see much regrowth, I see a guy who let his hair grow out 7 months. The pictures of the DP cells and cultured follicles and everything else are fancy, and make me feel good but where are the OVERWHELMING results? Your confidence doesn't match what I'm seeing.

----------


## drnigams

Young,I understand angles are more important to you than getting excited with HM results.Will post the same angles next week when the patient again comes to the clinic or will check whether we have same angle photos clicked today.Please have a look at his totally bald fore head and lowering of his hair line,results are excellent except vertex. 
Your skepticism means the RESULTS IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE...thats a compliment to our HM..thnx.
Wow,regarding hair doubling you want case study to give u overwhelming results in two days..!
This patient had come to the clinic today..everyone was excited,all other patients spoke to him ,we have his video,will post on monday.He was thankful to all of us,he made my day...

----------


## youngsufferer

Understand that us baldies are quite the hostile group towards potential scams, you seem to be putting in effort to prove yourself, and yes I do see improvement, it's just not overwhelming proof. I'm open to the idea that you may be onto something huge, especially if Dr Lauster comes out and publicly backs you 100%. I'll be keeping up with your progress and if you do shut me up I'll hand-write and send you a letter of my full apologies, and come by your practice to make you even richer. We just want some consistent photos.

----------


## One

> I hope you're joking Nigam. Why would you use different angles with your newly acquired photographer. I don't see much regrowth, I see a guy who let his hair grow out 7 months. The pictures of the DP cells and cultured follicles and everything else are fancy, and make me feel good but where are the OVERWHELMING results? Your confidence doesn't match what I'm seeing.


 I agree, Doctor, but it is possible that after 46 pages you do still this?


*What the heck is this photo? Where is the growth?*

----------


## 534623

Dr. Nigam  question:

The whole text AND the photos on this page 

http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html

 is this the text and the photos of Drs Rossi/Toscani published study-paper in 2010?

----------


## sausage

Hahahaha.

Those photos are laughable. What an awful way to try to promote something you are trying to sell, especially something so personal and invasive.

Why are the before and afters taken from different angles, why do they have different backgrounds.....and why can't I see any difference?

Also why in the last photo is the man light skinned before and dark skinned after? Is this some bad photoshopping, using the contrast tool to make his hair appear darker/thicker. Or did he get a free spray tan with his hair treatment?

----------


## Skywalker

"Your skepticism means the RESULTS IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE...thats a compliment to our HM..thnx."
=============================================

Blimey, if you are going to take that as a positive then it is difficult to take anything as a negative !

Look, the pictures are so bad and inconsistent that nobody can see anything substantive, if you are paying your photographer to post these then perhaps you should suggest alternative employment to him/her and find somebody else.

----------


## JJJJrS

> Dr. Nigam  question:
> 
> The whole text AND the photos on this page 
> 
> http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html
> 
>  is this the text and the photos of Drs Rossi/Toscani published study-paper in 2010?


 
Yes it is... Add another example to the long list of embarrassments from nigam and his team.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Why do you guys even entertain this guy? I understand that a lot of people are desperate but isn't it completely obvious that the guy is a con-artist? All he wants to do is make money and he will tell you ever lie you want to hear. 

In my opinion, someone who's been caught manipulating photos, lying, and stealing other peoples work shouldn't be allowed to post on this site.

----------


## Thinning@30

> Why do you guys even entertain this guy? I understand that a lot of people are desperate but isn't it completely obvious that the guy is a con-artist? All he wants to do is make money and he will tell you ever lie you want to hear. 
> 
> In my opinion, someone who's been caught manipulating photos, lying, and stealing other peoples work shouldn't be allowed to post on this site.


 Agreed.  I don't see any value in continuing to engage Dr. Nigam, except perhaps the entertainment value of watching this con artist squirm and try our patience with increasingly bizarre excuses as one falsehood after another gets exposed.  The doctor has been given enough rope to hang himself, and that is exactly what he has done.  I don't know how this guy lives with himself, he supposedly has an MD or PhD or whatever, and yet members of this forum have to educate him on the basic concepts of scientific method and evidence-based medicine.

Oh and Dr. Nigam, in case it is not obvious, let me say this plainly: we are not skeptical because the pictures look too good to be true, we are skeptical because the pictures show no improvement and we've already caught you in too many lies.

----------


## didi

WHt if dr lauster confirms that he is real deal and dr Gho give him tick of aproval

and OBI grows full head of hair?


he would be crazy man to invest half a mil of dollars in microscope if he doesnt believe in it,

----------


## didi

i suspect dr lauster is testing his HM through dr nigam as its much easier, faster and cheaper to do it in india,

germany and eu is full of regualations and things would move too slow, dr nigam is fastracking HM ..of course they made a deal in secrecy..cant be rulled out guys

----------


## drnigams

One,
I hope the case studies pics i posted ,where i am physically present to direct regarding pics and hair doubling technique are better.
Regarding HM pic of mr verma ,he had come to the clinic yesterday,and out of excitement of amazing result i posted for you all, to just have a look...will call the patient and click the right angles for comparison..
sometimes I will post pics which are professionally clicked and uploaded  but sometimes I may not have good before pics.. I just post them for you all to have a look...!
After 46 pages I want you to discuss the case study pics...where I am physically present to monitor.
And regarding the pics of HM of mr verma,will post his video tomorrow,take his contact number,talk and see him on skype.. his before pic was taken 7 months back...?.
 Neversay will meet him and others in person this feb..! If you do not want to see pics which are not fully conclusive as per you since you have not physically seen the patient .. I will not share those patients results ...and you will have to wait for fresh hm results whose before pics have been taken professionally from dec 2012... for which the results will only be seen after few months of HM.

----------


## drnigams

I pity you ,jjj, research paper on my site you are mentioning bear the names of the original researchers..not mine.
Google dr bernstein medical centre website and find  50 plus research papers of dr bernstien and many others on his site...I will post the best of research papers on my site which are related to my work...with the names of original research scientists...

----------


## 534623

> I pity you ,jjj, research *paper on my site you are mentioning* bear the names of the original researchers..not mine.


 I mentioned this paper - and what you say is not true!

http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html

Again, this page doesn't bear the names of the original researchers - that's exactly the reason why I'm asking. Furthermore, where are the in the paper mentioned REFERENCES (1,2,3 etc)?




> Google dr bernstein medical centre website and find  50 plus research papers of dr bernstien and many others on his site...I will post the best of research papers on my site which are related to my work...with the names of original research scientists...


 This is correct ...

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/publications/

... but guys like Dr. Bernstein can do this, because *he* is either the main and/or co-author of all these papers.

----------


## drnigams

534623,
        Kindly go to resources section and click to hair restoration papers at drbernstienmedicalcentre.com. You will find many pages of research publications of last 10yrs ,mostly of research scientist other than dr bernstien.We all have a right to learn from each others work and improve on the research further in our own ways,if the research work is under public domain. 
       Under hairdoubling section i have quoted two research papers of Emirali,Ergin,Melike..and Alfredo,Gilio,Toscani...on hair bisection. Similarly i have referred few more papers and quoted on my website. Even dr gho in his published study have quoted research papers of KIM CHOI AND REYNOLDS...and he has actually taken their work forward with longitudnal bisection.
      There are few people on the forum who are obsessed with skepticism,you have only showed the link of a page of my website and have not shown the article from the first page which mentions all the names of the publishers ,we have not altered anything on the article.
Kindly check and let me know if you need any correction on case study of hair doubling pics which i have posted...everyone starts jumping into one HM pic which i posted out of excitement on seeing the result.
I will have the last laugh when neversay will meet this person mr verma in feb. As i had a last laugh when OBI the forum member visited my clinic in dec.when a lot of skeptics were proved wrong on lot of their comments.
All such comments waste your and my time which we could have used more constructively.
      Did i charge my fees to OBI except my solution cost,will i charge my fees to neversay...than why few skeptics blame me for luring members to make money?  




> I mentioned this paper - and what you say is not true!
> 
> http://www.drniga..ms.net/Follicular.html
> 
> Again, this page doesn't bear the names of the original researchers - that's exactly the reason why I'm asking. Furthermore, where are the in the paper mentioned REFERENCES (1,2,3 etc)?
> 
> 
> 
> This is correct ...
> ...

----------


## 534623

> 534623,
>         Kindly go to resources section and click to hair restoration papers at drbernstienmedicalcentre.com. You will find many pages of research publications of last 10yrs ,mostly of research scientist other than dr bernstien.We all have a right to learn from each others work ...


 Yeah ...

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/reso...ration-papers/

... and?

Dr. Bernstein just mention the paper's TITLE, AUTHORS and WHERE (journal, textbook etc) can I find the FULL TEXT - but he doesn't publish the FULL TEXT on his website of OTHER researchers papers. But just because someone makes a long list of publications of other researchers publications  on his website - it doesn't mean this person is fully aware about the CONTENT of all these publications - nor whether or not he is fully aware what this paper is all about in detail.

----------


## didi

give dr nigam a chance, im sure he is using dr lauster technology and thats a good thing, of course he will prbbly deny this but thats ok, as long as he keeps going in the right direction its fine


he wouldnt be risking his reputation and going this far if he has nothing

----------


## didi

neversaynever

are you going to get free HM treatment whn you visit in feb?

you are someone we can trust and community would thank you for that, 

but if you think its too risky then dont do it, but inspect his patients and facilities

----------


## drnigams

534623,
         My approach to develop HM, hair doubling with stem cells, graft survival, aesthetic and density improvement on HT is very simple. I am little into research development but more into applied research. I dont want to become bankrupt intercytix HM company who had to sell itself to Aderans. Please understand lot of research scientist do not have hair transplant clinics and patients. My job is to buy or pick up from public domain on research work related to my field, if required communicate with these research scientists, test their research work and if it shows results, apply on my patients for what they have come to me. For eg., Dr.Roland Lauster and his team knows little about my hair multiplication and I know little about his development of bio-engineered hair follicle in-vitro. Now what is the harm if we both can agree to work together where I have easier regulations in India, chain of hair multiplication clinics and expanding across India and worldwide and since they are bio-technologists and their experience in the field of tissue engineering is much higher than me and their lab in which I am interested is much highly equipped and much superior than my lab. 
To reach a cure for baldness, different experts are required for different roles. Its a team work. How can any of us with an average 14 hrs. of daily work can give justice to different steps of improvement in hair transplant, HM or any other cure for baldness. 
So, please as a team like neversaynever, ironman, moopookoo, gc3, smurf, spencer, blake, obi, winston, didi, bill, drwashniek, dr zering give positive suggestions to improve HT, HM, Hiar Doubling so that we can reach cure for baldness.
This is not facebook. If you follow the above approach, I can get many experts to participate with us in this forum. Spencer also mentioned the same on one of his radio show that when the experts come on this forum, sceptics sway them away and on the other hand the same people want discussion and cure for baldness. Moopookoo has suggested me to ask Dr.Lauster's team to start participating in the forum. I'll definitely try to convince them. Lot of hair transplant doctors across the globe have been mailing me to know more about our HM techniques and want to partner with us. I can get many of them in the forum provided we have a decent, focused discussion towards cure of baldness. I spent one whole day for 20 plus pictures of the case studies for you'll although it also needs improvement, I am not sure whether you've seen that on 45th or 46th page.  












> Yeah ...
> 
> http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/reso...ration-papers/
> 
> ... and?
> 
> Dr. Bernstein just mention the paper's TITLE, AUTHORS and WHERE (journal, textbook etc) can I find the FULL TEXT - but he doesn't publish the FULL TEXT on his website of OTHER researchers papers. But just because someone makes a long list of publications of other researchers publications  on his website - it doesn't mean this person is fully aware about the CONTENT of all these publications - nor whether or not he is fully aware what this paper is all about in detail.

----------


## 534623

> neversaynever
> 
> are you going to get free HM treatment whn you visit in feb?
> 
> but *if you think its too risky* then dont do it, but inspect his patients and facilities


 Let me look ...



> [...]
> As on today my major focus is to directly inject progenitor stemcells into dormanting follicles,since there exists atleast a follicular structure.*I am waiting to receive my order from USA of wnt protien,HEDGEHOG protien and few other growth factors.*If DHT was the prime reason for hairloss ,replenishing the hair follicle receptors with anti DHT i.e finisteride would have cured baldness by now.


 So NO! Playing around with Wnt proteins and sonic-hedgehog (shh) proteins - is not risky at all! 


I think neversaynever is the proper candidate for such experiments.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drnigams

Histogen serum complex, wherein they use wnt protiens have clinical trial (first phase of safety)approved by FDA 5 yrears back .WNT protiens will be used not before next six months in my HM,initial supply of wnt when i recieve  will be to see it's efficacy in the samples in the lab,in the mean time we will speak to histogen on it's safety ,convince ourself,look into legalities before we actually start using on our patients with their consent as apart of medical procedure with autologous stemcells not as allogenic stemcell drug of HSC.

----------


## youngsufferer

Either show us undeniable results or convince Lauster to publicly promote you and your methods. After that I think you'll have 90&#37; of us on board with you. Nothing else really needs to be said.

----------


## neversaynever

> neversaynever
> 
> are you going to get free HM treatment whn you visit in feb?
> 
> you are someone we can trust and community would thank you for that, 
> 
> but if you think its too risky then dont do it, but inspect his patients and facilities


 Im happy to visit, but would not have any procedures done because of safety and doubts (at the moment)

HM - proof that it works and safety concerns
Doubling - Proof that it works, because if it doesnt it will leave scars.

Like ironman just pointed out, messing with wnt pathways and other proteins can be very unsafe in the wrong hands. I dont think Dr nigam is here to put people at risk and dish out lies, but I have the same attitude towards aderans and histogen in terms of safety and proof. 

The only thing in their favour is if their product doesnt work, they cant sell it....

This is a strange and frustrating situation!

----------


## neversaynever

> Histogen serum complex, wherein they use wnt protiens have clinical trial (first phase of safety)approved by FDA 5 yrears back .WNT protiens will be used not before next six months in my HM,initial supply of wnt when i recieve  will be to see it's efficacy in the samples in the lab,in the mean time we will speak to histogen on it's safety ,convince ourself,look into legalities before we actually start using on our patients with their consent as apart of medical procedure with autologous stemcells not as allogenic stemcell drug of HSC.


 Histogens trial puts safety as the most important factor, as such they are conducting their trials to the rules of the FDA to demonstrate safety and efficacy. That doesnt mean that anyone can use wnts, bmps etc etc with no safety risks. But its good to know you will not be using wnts anytime soon.

----------


## neversaynever

> 534623,
>          My approach to develop HM, hair doubling with stem cells, graft survival, aesthetic and density improvement on HT is very simple. I am little into research development but more into applied research. I dont want to become bankrupt intercytix HM company who had to sell itself to Aderans. Please understand lot of research scientist do not have hair transplant clinics and patients. My job is to buy or pick up from public domain on research work related to my field, if required communicate with these research scientists, test their research work and if it shows results, apply on my patients for what they have come to me. For eg., Dr.Roland Lauster and his team knows little about my hair multiplication and I know little about his development of bio-engineered hair follicle in-vitro. Now what is the harm if we both can agree to work together where I have easier regulations in India, chain of hair multiplication clinics and expanding across India and worldwide and since they are bio-technologists and their experience in the field of tissue engineering is much higher than me and their lab in which I am interested is much highly equipped and much superior than my lab. 
> To reach a cure for baldness, different experts are required for different roles. Its a team work. How can any of us with an average 14 hrs. of daily work can give justice to different steps of improvement in hair transplant, HM or any other cure for baldness. 
> So, please as a team like neversaynever, ironman, moopookoo, gc3, smurf, spencer, blake, obi, winston, didi, bill, drwashniek, dr zering give positive suggestions to improve HT, HM, Hiar Doubling so that we can reach cure for baldness.
> This is not facebook. If you follow the above approach, I can get many experts to participate with us in this forum. Spencer also mentioned the same on one of his radio show that when the experts come on this forum, sceptics sway them away and on the other hand the same people want discussion and cure for baldness. Moopookoo has suggested me to ask Dr.Lauster's team to start participating in the forum. I'll definitely try to convince them. Lot of hair transplant doctors across the globe have been mailing me to know more about our HM techniques and want to partner with us. I can get many of them in the forum provided we have a decent, focused discussion towards cure of baldness. I spent one whole day for 20 plus pictures of the case studies for you'll although it also needs improvement, I am not sure whether you've seen that on 45th or 46th page.


 Thats a good post, thanks for the info. I think many people think that you are the head scientist in the lab, but it adds more clarity to know that you focus on the applied research and trials.

----------


## UK Boy

I honestly don't know what to think about this whole Dr. Nigams thing but I do have to say I'm extremely impressed by his persistance to convince us all of his treatment. The amount of time he spends on the forum is admirable and it's a shame we don't get even 1% as much interaction from any other doctor working on any other treatment i.e Gho, Ziering, Washenik, Lauster etc. Although I give credit to Dr. Ziering who did used to try and visit the forum and who does regularly update through Spencer.

I also think that Dr. Nigams talks more sense than any other doctor we've encountered in that he states that in order to beat hairloss, those in the industry have to work TOGETHER. It feels like we on the forum are constantly saying this but those in hairloss research never want to listen. If doctor Nigams really is going to do what he says he is going to do then he's the best person to come along in a long time. Unfortunately there is the persistant nag that what he is suggesting seems too good to be true and he is just a complete fraudster. I think I tend to agree with what others are saying that if he can get the likes of someone lilke Lauster to come forward and confirm what he's been saying then I will have a lot more belief in him.

This really seems like something that Spencer should be getting involved in though, surely this is exactly what he should be doing in his role as 'Consumer Advocate'. Has he stated on the show that he plans to talk to Dr. Nigams or to confirm his claims? Surely with his contacts Spencer could find out whether or not Dr. Nigams really has been liasing with all these different people in the industry. We know he has contact with Dr. Ziering and Gail Naughton so surely he can find out if Histogen has been speaking with him as he states.

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,
At present i am using only serum free growth factors which are absolutely safe as they are being used in normal wound healing ,these growth factors have been approved for the first stemcell therapeutic approval by FDA'S worldwide of  the use of bone marrow stem cells.
All the growth factors are imported from US and are FDA USA approved,OBI had seen them and uploaded the pics on the other forum.
As i replied 1 month back that we will follow safety results of histogen serum complex ,with dose , type of wnt and the stand of FDA on the same.But before that we would like to see the difference it makes in the hair multiplication and differentiation of stemcells in the lab.
Neversay once a compound or molecule or protein is cleared for safety with osage ,indications,contraindications for use on humans  for a particular therapeutic and or research purpose,it is the first company who has to do all the hard work,some molecules can be patented and others not,the subsequent companies  automatically gets clearance much earlier or the same therapeutic usage,like you do not have to keep repeating the clinical trial of safety for every new company who launches a paracetamol molecule for pain management. It is the manufacturing pharma company who has to get the approval of use of wnt protiens for hair follicle neogenesis in vitro or vivo,than they can sell it to any doctor or instituition.
VISMODEGIB a drug which reduces tumourogenic potential of wnt protien got approval from US FDA on jan 2012.Manufactured by GENETICA pharma for the therapeutic use to treat basal cell carcinoma.




> Histogens trial puts safety as the most important factor, as such they are conducting their trials to the rules of the FDA to demonstrate safety and efficacy. That doesnt mean that anyone can use wnts, bmps etc etc with no safety risks. But its good to know you will not be using wnts anytime soon.

----------


## Cob984

This thread is too damn long to read, but whats the lowdown here? is this about PRP? or some new kind of procedure, and is it an alternative to trying to save hair using dht blockers?

I live in Mumbai so i can check this out at some point, so fill me in on whats going on here,
dht blockers dont sit well with me so all alternatives are welcome

----------


## drnigams

UK boy,
I can try to get lauster team and few others in  ..i am not in direct contact with ziering, washenik and Naughton.The best experts to discusss HM will be biotechnologists and tissue engineers working in the field of hair stem cells.I keep getting mails from biotechs,i will definitely write to them about bald truth.Spencer could  try to get in Washenik,Naughton and Ziering.I can write to dr prasad(indian doctor) with Hitzig,dr shah(indian doctor) with dr bernstien




> I honestly don't know what to think about this whole Dr. Nigams thing but I do have to say I'm extremely impressed by his persistance to convince us all of his treatment. The amount of time he spends on the forum is admirable and it's a shame we don't get even 1&#37; as much interaction from any other doctor working on any other treatment i.e Gho, Ziering, Washenik, Lauster etc. Although I give credit to Dr. Ziering who did used to try and visit the forum and who does regularly update through Spencer.
> 
> I also think that Dr. Nigams talks more sense than any other doctor we've encountered in that he states that in order to beat hairloss, those in the industry have to work TOGETHER. It feels like we on the forum are constantly saying this but those in hairloss research never want to listen. If doctor Nigams really is going to do what he says he is going to do then he's the best person to come along in a long time. Unfortunately there is the persistant nag that what he is suggesting seems too good to be true and he is just a complete fraudster. I think I tend to agree with what others are saying that if he can get the likes of someone lilke Lauster to come forward and confirm what he's been saying then I will have a lot more belief in him.
> 
> This really seems like something that Spencer should be getting involved in though, surely this is exactly what he should be doing in his role as 'Consumer Advocate'. Has he stated on the show that he plans to talk to Dr. Nigams or to confirm his claims? Surely with his contacts Spencer could find out whether or not Dr. Nigams really has been liasing with all these different people in the industry. We know he has contact with Dr. Ziering and Gail Naughton so surely he can find out if Histogen has been speaking with him as he states.

----------


## neversaynever

> This thread is too damn long to read, but whats the lowdown here? is this about PRP? or some new kind of procedure, and is it an alternative to trying to save hair using dht blockers?
> 
> I live in Mumbai so i can check this out at some point, so fill me in on whats going on here,
> dht blockers dont sit well with me so all alternatives are welcome


 Multiplying cells - hair multiplication...(the holy hair grail)

And donor doubling, like what Gho does (or claims to do if you dont believe it)

----------


## Cob984

is this relevant for people who still have hair but its thinning?
is this a possible hair loss prevention technique too or like a transplant

----------


## neversaynever

> is this relevant for people who still have hair but its thinning?
> is this a possible hair loss prevention technique too or like a transplant


 Both. You could aparently, maybe, save your thinning hair with Nigams activation and multiplication. Noone knows if it prevents further loss (neither replicel, aderans, or Nigam).

----------


## neversaynever

if youre in mumbai, you could investigate and report back. would do alot of desperate balding guys a huge favour...  :Smile:

----------


## Cob984

drnigam, is this something we can explore? 
i have rapidly thinning hair but cannot use propecia or minox, i want something to put my mind at ease and halt further ruin, 
are these techniques relevant, i am not looking at a conventional transplant yet but something to freeze me hair so to speak

----------


## drnigams

Cob,
Let me have a look at your pics or you can visit me at the clinic,or mail me,else the forum will become a consultation room.Kindly mention at the reception that you are from the forum,no consultation fees will be charged to you.And speak directly to me when you visit the clinic.



> drnigam, is this something we can explore? 
> i have rapidly thinning hair but cannot use propecia or minox, i want something to put my mind at ease and halt further ruin, 
> are these techniques relevant, i am not looking at a conventional transplant yet but something to freeze me hair so to speak

----------


## Cob984

ok sorry to make this like a consult but i will be visiting the clinic next week since i am travelling tomorrow,

how do i setup a consult with you? my experience calling HT clinics is they are neverending maze of receptionists and assistant doctors and i would really like to avoid that hassle

----------


## Nick666

Dr Nigam---Do you plan on having a franchise clinic in Mexico or Brazil?
Thanks Nick

----------


## drnigams

Cob,
you can mail me at dr.rahul1970@gmail.com 
 I will get your appointment fixed,mention your forum name on the mail.




> ok sorry to make this like a consult but i will be visiting the clinic next week since i am travelling tomorrow,
> 
> how do i setup a consult with you? my experience calling HT clinics is they are neverending maze of receptionists and assistant doctors and i would really like to avoid that hassle

----------


## drnigams

Nick ,not at present.
QUOTE=Nick666;98320]Dr Nigam---Do you plan on having a franchise clinic in Mexico or Brazil?
Thanks Nick[/QUOTE]

----------


## neversaynever

> Cob,
> you can mail me at dr.rahul1970@gmail.com 
>  I will get your appointment fixed,mention your forum name on the mail.


 WHo is dr Rahul?

----------


## neversaynever

> ok sorry to make this like a consult but i will be visiting the clinic next week since i am travelling tomorrow,
> 
> how do i setup a consult with you? my experience calling HT clinics is they are neverending maze of receptionists and assistant doctors and i would really like to avoid that hassle


 Please keep us updated on your visit or treatment if you go ahead with it!

----------


## garethbale

> WHo is dr Rahul?


 maybe Rahul is his first name?

----------


## neversaynever

> maybe Rahul is his first name?


 Maybe...and i hope hes the real deal.

just lost some more hair today thanks to arsenal.

Edit: his first name is Vivek

----------


## garethbale

> Maybe...and i hope hes the real deal.
> 
> just lost some more hair today thanks to arsenal.


 lol

are you a gooner neversaynever?

did you go today?

----------


## neversaynever

> lol
> 
> are you a gooner neversaynever?


 ummm, no comment.  :Wink:

----------


## neversaynever

No i didnt go, thank god.

----------


## garethbale

well it was all over after koscielny got sent off...you did ok with 10 men though.

I have a season ticket at spurs, went to qpr yesterday. Loftus rd is a matchbox of a stadium, rubbish

Anyway, best not clog up this thread with football comments...

----------


## One

New bad feedback for you Nigam:

---------------------------
*
Dr. Nigam's is a Fraud
By: Aanandja | 6 hrs 37 mins ago 


There cant be a worst person in the guise of doctor consulting gullible patients suffering from low self-esteem than Dr. Nigam. His histography reads just one word - FRAUD. He has been bitching about the work that he has done through his website. The fact is none of it is true. Except for his image, all other images are photoshopped. The claims of celebrities are false. I suppose the frustrated doctor in Dr. Nigam will one day realise that cheating people would not help him lead healthy life. I wish, someday soon he recoil and give up this practice of cheating people. For the betterment of Mumbai citizen.* 

http://www.mouthshut.com/review/Dr-N...iew-pustqlqror

------------------------------

At this point Nigam you need someone like Lauster vouch for you, otherwise I think nobody will have confidence in you.

----------


## drnigams

ONE,
 I hope  you  never come to my clinic.Any tom or competitor can write anything,the poster never mentioned he visited us,or having spoken to us forget about he being our patient.

----------


## One

> ONE,
>  I hope  you  never come to my clinic.Any tom or competitor can write anything,the poster never mentioned he visited us,or having spoken to us forget about he being our patient.


 You're right Nigam. Anyone can write feedback, even the fake photos was your co-worker ...

----------


## clandestine

Still waiting on proof. Perhaps hire a professional photographer. Also, we understand proof takes time, and are willing to wait out your process to better understand where your coming from, and if there's any validity to your claims.

----------


## jamil

Dr Nigam can you explain briefly the science behind your hair multiplication technique? You have to understand that in the hair loss industry 99.99% of the products are scams. I dont want to be an asshole but if you discovered something so great as hair multiplication, wouldn't it be proper to have a descent website that doesn't look as the other hair loss scams? maybe invest in a good camara ? and give a specific science about your product? 

Again, you have to understan us! almost everything in this industry is a ****ing scam. Please, if you have real science behind this treat it as real science.

----------


## mjolnir

Can we seriously put a close to this thread? We've known this guy is a con man pretty much from the first post, and we've given him far more attention than such a pathetic excuse for a doctor deserves.

----------


## bananana

> Can we seriously put a close to this thread? We've known this guy is a con man pretty much from the first post, and we've given him far more attention than such a pathetic excuse for a doctor deserves.


 Do shut up please.

----------


## mjolnir

> Do shut up please.


 Some people deserve to be ridiculed, and that includes unethical doctors.

----------


## StinkySmurf

Dr Nigam,

I like how you increased the number of cycles by 1 or 2 and went from 300 extractions using a 1.2mm FUE punch to 150 extractions and a .9mm punch for OBI.  I think that was a good idea considering the feedback you got on the forums, but I would like to suggest that you should instead aim for 50 to 100 extractions max and thats with donor doubling.  

If you put half the FU back in donor and use the other half for multiplication this would give you 25 to 50 FU worth of stem cells which you would then need to culture for 3 months instead of only 1 or 2, but thats exactly what Replicel is doing if you look at this image below.  They are using a .4mm punch and 10 to 20 extractions with 3 months to culture, but you can take double this amount if you plan to put half back with doubling.

http://www.replicel.com/our-science/...-preplacement/

At first I did not take interest in your double technique because it didn't seem important when you're claiming to do HM, but now I see that the donor doubling is important because (1) you made the claim so if you can't back it up why bother with HM (2) if we can see the quality of your work on only 50 to 100 FU and 80% grow back with minimal scaring then at least we know you're doing good HT work.  It will be a lot easier to be ok with getting the HM injection later, and then at least we have a full 3 months to think about it.

And I realize you can't change tools or technique overnight, but I think Dr. Cole's method of teasing the follicle out makes a lot of sense here.  

Replicel was planning on a .4mm punch so they are obviously going for minimal scarring, but maybe it makes more sense here to use something like Dr. Cole's isolation technique with a 7 or 8 punch and then tease the follicle out instead of just following Replicel's and Gho's lead that smaller is better.  

Here is a link to Dr. Cole's extraction tool:

http://www.coleinstruments.com/hair-...e-pcid-details

You said at first your lab guys wanted a 1.2mm punch because they wanted to get all the surrounding tissue, but it seems reasonable they would not need the fatty tissue so instead of using either 1.2mm or .9mm and trying to cut the whole thing out or worse using a .4mm like Replicel which doesn't quite get enough maybe it's better to tease the follicle out because it might give you the maximum amount of the follicle's structure with the least amount of scaring.

Obviously, I'm not a Dr. so this is just food for thought.

Thanks!

----------


## drnigams

Dear SMURF,JAMIL
The diagram below is the principle of our HM. Although we're using few of the proteins and growth factors in the diagram. But for the research purpose in the lab from February we should be using 80&#37; of the proteins mentioned for HM. Our  hair activation has three components 
1. Direct growth factors and up regulation proteins injection into the dormant follicles directly. This is possible under any regulation.
2.Hair activation by extracting hair stemcells activating them to progenitor active stem cell on day 0 or day1 of stem cell isolation.
3.Hair Multiplication, which is multiplying isolated and activated hair follicle stem cells to 1 approx million by one and a half month and injecting after every one and a half month to make it more safe we should



     extract fresh 100-200 follicles from the body from 3rd and 4th injection because 3-4 passages of stem cell multiplication are absolutely safe since the telomerase is active.
Dear Smurf, Replicell is using not 4mm biopsy or stem cell extraction and not 0.4mm punch. As correctly suggested by you, with good intelligent feedback by yourself and few others  including some members who're with biotech background we've started reducing number of follicles from donor scalp which will be required for stem cell isolation and will take more and more from body, 
A good idea from Dr Bernstien  has come in today to make a FUE extraction a three steps process. we will use 0.6mm punch (internal diameter) for superficial entry in to folicular unit. with the retraction of skin outwards, sufficient space is created for larger diameter punch to go deep upto subcutaneous fat with the blunt punch. your idea regarding donor doubling utlization for stemcell extraction is not bad. only problem is i also need DP Stemcell. Good news is that we have started working on DP Cell isolation and culture this specific Media. ones i would have cultured DP cells with is potential for follicular formation intact, they will injected cultured DP cells with rest of the activated multiplied cells like bulge stemcell, ORS Stemcell etc.       ,









Regarding donor doubling i havel posted  Day 1 and Day 5 video microscope enlarge pictures with numbering of Bisected Cells with Stem cell injection. 
It shows 100% percent doubling in first case study which i started last week, with bsc hairdoubling and 60%with dpc doubling technique. 
Smurf you can mail me your email id. as requested by you, you wanted to see the video of stemcell injection which is ready but unedited hence i am not posting on the forum. I have finalized a production company Purple Fliks to shoot youtube videos of my technique.Will take a month to shoot and upload.  

Myself and most of the surgeons tweeze the follicle out even in normal FUE and from tomorrow I will be using Dr. Bernstein 3 step FUE technique of scoring sharp dissection, blunt dissection and tweezing out FU. 

Just go to drbernstienmedicalcentre.com, click to Bernstein publication look for 3 step FUE technique paper, see the histopathological slide of hair follicle transection due to 2 step FUE technique. This will prove you that Dr. Gho's technique is nothing new to what Dr. Bernstein had shown in his publication long time back as partial or transacted FUE.




> I want an interview with Spencer so I can hear Dr. Nigam speak off-the-cuff in an impromptu fashion about hair transplants, hair doubling, and hair multiplication.
> 
> Plenty of folks suspect Dr. Nigam is nothing more than copy-paste artist who fools people by taking his time to piece intelligent sounding answers together from sources on the Internet, and a first interview with Spencer will tell us more in this regard even if it doesn't give us the final proof we seek.
> 
> People are looking for silver bullets, but I don't think we're gonna find a single piece of evidence that closes this case.  It's gonna take patience.

----------


## 534623

> Just go to drbernstienmedicalcentre.com, click to Bernstein publication 
> look for 3 step FUE technique paper, see the histopathalogical slide of 
> hair follicle transection due to 2 step FUE technique. *This will prove 
> you that Dr. Gho's technique is nothing new to what Dr. Bernstein had 
> shown in his publication long time back as partial or transacted FUE.*


 Actually, no. 
This just proves that until today you had no clue how traditional "FUE" works at all.

By the way - if everything is so cool and easy,
why doesn't Dr. Bernstein offer "hair doubling" procedures ?

----------


## StinkySmurf

> A good idea from Dr Bernstien  has come in today to make a FUE extraction a three steps process. we will use 0.6mm punch (internal diameter) for superficial entry in to folicular unit. with the retraction of skin outwards, sufficient space is created for larger diameter punch to go deep upto subcutaneous fat with the blunt punch.
> 
> Myself and most of the surgeons tweeze the follicle out even in normal FUE and from tomorrow I will be using Dr. Bernstein 3 step FUE technique of scoring sharp dissection, blunt dissection and tweezing out FU. 
> 
> Just go to drbernstienmedicalcentre.com, click to Bernstein publication look for 3 step FUE technique paper, see the histopathological slide of hair follicle transection due to 2 step FUE technique. This will prove you that Dr. Gho's technique is nothing new to what Dr. Bernstein had shown in his publication long time back as partial or transacted FUE.


 Yes, I intended to mention Dr. Bernstein's 3 step paper, but I'm busy at work today and ran out of time and besides my post was already a bit of a run on so...

I don't want to step on toes and say Dr. Bernstein and Dr. Cole are doing the same thing and calling it something different, my layman's knowledge is not enough to understand what they're saying well enough to claim that, but they do both mention scoring, and so I thought Dr. Bernstein's 3 step and Dr. Cole's isolation technique might be similar.

----------


## StinkySmurf

Dr. Nigam,

I sent my email to dr.rahul1970@gmail.com.

Thanks!

----------


## clandestine

If those pictures on the previous page are really yours, they have dramatically improved in quality.

----------


## One

Doctor you should publish your research here:

http://www.nature.com/srep/index.html

Nature is very important scientific and accredited journal.

----------


## drnigams

534623,
I have just submitted 100% hair doubling on day 5(and will submit more case studies) with in vitro hair bisection(under magnification to avoid transection with blind longitudnal technique) with injection of progenitor stem cells,
The only difference is, i have access to progenitor cells to add to my doubling.
BTW,just have a look at this statement of dr gho from his paper..'In case of partial longitudnal FUE,where follicular stem cells remain at the donor site as well as in the partial extracted follicle,a donor site capable multiple hair transplantation should become possible.'(anyway we inject progenitor stemcells in both the bisected follicles and will shortly inject potent cultured DP cells in both the bisected follicles)
I also fail to understand why not go for total hair doubling implantation on the recipient(make 8000 grafts from 4000 grafts)and revert to NW3 or 4from NW7 ,Why worry so much about donor(as HM should be available  in few years to come).
Why not have great recipient today itself to flaunt and move your fingers into your hair, instead of waiting for years to extract donor every year,with poor quality hair. 
Can you please explain your understanding of partial FUE and partial longitudnal bisection of FU in vivo by blind technique...to enlighten me...

QUOTE=534623;98929]Actually, no. 
This just proves that until today you had no clue how traditional "FUE" works at all.

By the way - if everything is so cool and easy,
why doesn't Dr. Bernstein offer "hair doubling" procedures ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## drnigams

ONE ,
there are two categories for me 1) biotechnology 2) cell biology.
I will have to check with them regarding the category to which, hair doubling and hair multiplication will belong to.
I do buy research papers from nature.




> Doctor you should publish your research here:
> 
> http://www.nature.com/srep/index.html
> 
> Nature is very important scientific and accredited journal.

----------


## One

> 534623,
> I also fail to understand why not go for total hair doubling implantation on the recipient(make 8000 grafts from 4000 grafts)and revert to NW3 or 4from NW7 ,Why worry so much about donor(as HM should be available  in few years to come).


 I'm sorry Nigam,d o you have cases of *donor* doubling? We are interested at this technique, not the other!

----------


## 534623

> http://www.nature.com/srep/index.html
> 
> Nature is very important scientific and accredited journal.


 Right, and that's the reason why Colin Jahoda published the following in 2003 (concerning the Replicel approach):
*************************
http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5602054a.html

"In skin undergoing androgenetic alopecia, there is the possibility 
that the balance of migration is altered and incontinence of dermal sheath cells to the skin dermis leads to reduction in size of the dermal papilla, 
and in turn to miniaturization of the follicle structure. If this leakage is 
the result of signals from a dermal environment unique to this region of skin,
 then *addition of cells by recruitment might only be postponing the inevitable*."
*************************

So, today, could you see any "rejuvenated vellus hairs" by Replicel, Aderans or Histogen?
Sorry, I couldn't see any ...
... because even if cell recruitment happened, any benefit would be just short-lived.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

"AGA is not a stem cell problem!" - according to Prof. R. Paus and Dr. G. Cotsaelis.

----------


## didi

*534623*

*'I also fail to understand why not go for total hair doubling implantation on the recipient(make 8000 grafts from 4000 grafts)and revert to NW3 or 4from NW7 ,Why worry so much about donor(as HM should be available in few years to come).
Why not have great recipient today itself to flaunt and move your fingers into your hair, instead of waiting for years to extract donor every year,with poor quality hair. 
Can you please explain your understanding of partial FUE and partial longitudnal bisection of FU in vivo by blind technique...to enlighten me...'*

Thats a downside of ghos hst, you can only do small sessions if you want regeneration

how can we be so sure HM will be avail in next few years, 


_'with poor quality hair'_, i didnt understand this part,

----------


## neversaynever

> Right, and that's the reason why Colin Jahoda published the following in 2003 (concerning the Replicel approach):
> *************************
> http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5602054a.html
> 
> "In skin undergoing androgenetic alopecia, there is the possibility 
> that the balance of migration is altered and incontinence of dermal sheath cells to the skin dermis leads to reduction in size of the dermal papilla, 
> and in turn to miniaturization of the follicle structure. If this leakage is 
> the result of signals from a dermal environment unique to this region of skin,
>  then *addition of cells by recruitment might only be postponing the inevitable*."
> ...


 "signals from a dermal environment" - i think this might be true. But no evidence yet to back it.

"addition of cells by recruitment *might* only be postponing the inevitable"

"AGA is not a stem cell problem!" - but tricking those stem cells into growing hair might become the next generation of treatments.

But as with everything in this industry, theres no proof..of anything.

As for Nigams doubling technique, I'm very curious. Ive been thinking for a long time why someone doesnt experiment with this in vitro.

Nigam suggested 4000 grafts from donor? Dr nigam, first prove you can do 100 grafts! the damage caused by extracting 4000 grafts might reduce donor regrowth, and then the patient has a problem!

----------


## neversaynever

Dr Nigam, why when you do the doubling technique, do you inject progenitor cells? Why not just use the stem cells already in the follicle, convert them to progenitor cells, and reinplant?

----------


## 534623

> But as with everything in this industry, theres no proof..of anything.


 How do YOU know that "theres no proof..of anything" ?

Contrary to you, I posted not just 1 proof - I posted multiple LIVING proofs:

Aderans, Histogen, Replicel - they have definitely proven with all their photos and presentations so far, that "injecting stuff" is just "postponing the inevitable" - *IF at all*; and even "postponing something for an uncertain time", would be just the best-case scenario (under ideal conditions, as with Fin/Minox or crap whatever), not THE solution!

----------


## neversaynever

> How do YOU know that "theres no proof..of anything" ?
> 
> Contrary to you, I posted not just 1 proof - I posted multiple LIVING proofs:
> 
> Aderans, Histogen, Replicel - they have definitely proven with all their photos and presentations so far, that "injecting stuff" is just "postponing the inevitable" - *IF at all*; and even "postponing something for an uncertain time", would be just the best-case scenario (under ideal conditions, as with Fin/Minox or crap whatever), not THE solution!


 I agree. Nothing will give THE solution. Im hoping for something that can replace minox and maybe fin. Its obvious aderans, replicel, histogen dont have THE solution.

And yes, theres no proof of anything. I think we are missing at least one big factor in the balding process, possibly from the dermis. And so far, the guys in whites coats havent found that missing link, so theres no proof.

I think people should stop thinking about THE solution, and just be open to a next gen treatment that will be far better than minox (i hope)

----------


## StinkySmurf

> How do YOU know that "theres no proof..of anything" ?
> 
> Contrary to you, I posted not just 1 proof - I posted multiple LIVING proofs:
> 
> Aderans, Histogen, Replicel - they have definitely proven with all their photos and presentations so far, that "injecting stuff" is just "postponing the inevitable" - *IF at all*; and even "postponing something for an uncertain time", would be just the best-case scenario (under ideal conditions, as with Fin/Minox or crap whatever), not THE solution!


 We will either have an announcement of Phase 3 this year or we won't.  It's possible the effects are permanent, and it's possible the effects are only temporary.  We don't know that for certain either way.  

What we do know is they won't enter phase 3 with a product they can't sell.

----------


## gc83uk

> We will either have an announcement of Phase 3 this year or we won't.  It's possible the effects are permanent, and it's possible the effects are only temporary.  We don't know that for certain either way.


 Smurf one thing is for sure, your definitely not wrong. lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Boldy

> "In skin undergoing androgenetic alopecia, there is the possibility 
> that the balance of migration is altered and incontinence of dermal sheath cells to the skin dermis leads to reduction in size of the dermal papilla, 
> and in turn to miniaturization of the follicle structure. If this leakage is 
> the result of signals from a dermal environment unique to this region of skin,
> then addition of cells by recruitment might only be postponing the inevitable."
> *************************
> 
> So, today, could you see any "rejuvenated vellus hairs" by Replicel, Aderans or Histogen?
> Sorry, I couldn't see any ...
> ...


 
there is for sure truth in your story, but that means, DR. Ghos doubeling would not work either over long term, right?

than how is it possible that it does work.....

It is, because regarding this paper from dr cotseralis:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lni0awqest...al%20cells.pdf



If you get a Dermal sheeth from a donor area and impant it into the host (aga are), It will recreate a dermal papilla. So its posible what DR nigams is saying, regarding the studies.








> The inductive property in dermal cells was elegantly shown by Oliver when he transposed DP
> beneath the upper half of amputated vibrissa hair follicles [42]. He and his colleagues then
> transplanted DP into afollicular skin and induced hair growth [43]. Cultured DP and DS cells,
> *as well as intact DS tissue are able to reconstitute a new functioning DP in vivo* [11–13,44].
> *Reynolds et al. introduced DS from male human scalp into the forearm skin of a female donor
> and induced growth of a terminal hair follicle with a DP containing a Y-chromosome indicating*
> the donor origin [12]. Although we cannot be sure of the target epithelial population in this
> experiment, a subsequent study also showed trans-species induction of hair follicles by human
> DP [45]. If validated, these studies are significant for their demonstration of DP inductive
> ...


 Now whats the different between the DP cells in the AGA area and outside the AGA area?:





> The role of the DP in diseases of skin and hair is not known, but some have speculated that
> androgenetic alopecia, which is characterized by miniaturized hair follicles and shortening of
> *anagen phase in a defined pattern, may be due to the effect of testosterone and
> dihydrotestosterone acting on androgen receptors in the DP and causing changes in
> Yang and Cotsarelis* Page 7
> J Dermatol Sci. Author manuscript; available in PMC 2011 January 1.
> NIH-PA Author Manuscript NIH-PA Author Manuscript NIH-PA Author Manuscripttranscription of genes such as TGF-β and IGF-1 [65–67]. Androgens may also drive the DP to
> secret inhibitory autocrine factors [68]. Bahta et al. cultured DP cell from balding and nonbalding scalp and found that balding DP cells showed characteristics of senescence including
> loss of proliferation capacity, change of morphology and expression of senescence-related
> ...


 With other words, Culturing, or transplanting the Dermal sheeth or dermal papilla cells, would lead to an immortal hairfolicle, since it can't destroy it self.


I can fully imagine that you guys are sceptic (you have your reasons for that Pictures etc that probably are not true on his site),But I rather stay Objective and focus on the facts/ studies that are proven to work in practice (Gho), and the papers regarding the dp and ds cells.



the problem with the Dermal papilla cells in the AGA area is that the are affected by DHT, which unfortunatley lead in to shutdown important pathways, like wnt, igf, shh bmps etc. Its a chain reaction of processes. apoptosis + catagen. Indeed the stemcels are perfectly intact in the AGA area, but they miss cd200+cd34+ progenitor cells. (explainable because of the chain reaction). This is good that the stemcells are still intact, since we now only have to implant or inject DP/ ds cells  that are not affected by DHT), and an immortal hairfolicle could develop.

aderansresearch has created and tweaked the DP culture process in, and now seem to achieve 70% success rate, which is very promising!.

http://www.aderansresearch.com/





Regarding what I understand from nigams site, is that they culture the cells in the Dermal sheeth, and bulge,  and then inject them into the scalp. If this is done right, healthy DP cells/ follicles could develop.



BTW guys, I'm Not supporting anyone here, Just focussing on the theory they seem to use.. On paper it seem to fits (so far)

The Dp/Ds culture thing got my interest lately, since I know its the only way that will give me my old nw0 back. 

For your information, I'm GansterBoy on hairlosshelp.

----------


## Boldy

@ DR nigams, what is the success rate you have archived so far , with the DS cells  culture. DR Gho, promises 20&#37; for patients with skin burns.

----------


## neversaynever

Nice post gangster boy, but still, aderans nor replicel have created new follicles in their trials. Aderans are getting some re-growth, so hopefully its compoundable...


It essentially is an issue with multiplication. Its proven that a partial follicle can regenerate into a full follicle, but so far there has been no resounding success with cultured cells. 

Perhaps the issue is the tissue surrounding the follicle? When Gho implants, it has some tissue with it, which might contain extra factors that allow a follicle to grow, even in AGA scalp. 

Could you shed your thoughts on that? Stick around on this forum please. You've always made sense in your posts.

----------


## neversaynever

> @ DR nigams, what is the success rate you have archived so far , with the DS cells  culture. DR Gho, promises 20% for patients with skin burns.


 With cultured cells nigam claims 50% sucess rate (those with very good results). And many need fue to back it up a bit, because the regrowth works better in some areas and not others.

----------


## Boldy

> Nice post gangster boy, but still, aderans nor replicel have created new follicles in their trials. Aderans are getting some re-growth, so hopefully its compoundable...
> 
> 
> It essentially is an issue with multiplication. Its proven that a partial follicle can regenerate into a full follicle, but so far there has been no resounding success with cultured cells. 
> 
> *Perhaps the issue is the tissue surrounding the follicle? When Gho implants, it has some tissue with it, which might contain extra factors that allow a follicle to grow, even in AGA scalp. 
> *
> Could you shed your thoughts on that? Stick around on this forum please. You've always made sense in your posts.


 
Yes indeed, its actually explained in the study I posted. the part of the folicle that Gho transplants  contains the dermal sheeth.


in this case in the donor area, there still will be a Dermal papilla that will recreate the damage (dermal sheeth, subaceaus gland, etc) 


the upper part that will be inpanted in the host area WILL recreate a dermal papilla cell. in this case you can indeed call it doubling...(if everything goes well)

I can only recommend to read the study I posted, its very useful.









> It essentially is an issue with multiplication. Its proven that a partial follicle can regenerate into a full follicle, but so far there has been no resounding success with cultured cells.


 I'm curious how you get that information, do you have a source?,  the trials and studies Claim that it *Is* possible to recreate immortal hairfolicles from Human Dermal papilla , or Dermal sheeth cells... and that the success rate currently is 70&#37;.

the current issue is more, How can we achieve as much as possible doublings with minimal donor dp cells. and without that they loose their ability to recreate hair after couple pasages.

this topic might be usefull.


http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

----------


## 534623

> Yes indeed, its actually explained in the study I posted. the part of the folicle that Gho transplants  contains the dermal sheeth.
> 
> 
> in this case in the donor area, there still will be a *Dermal papilla* that will recreate the damage (dermal sheeth, subaceaus gland, etc)


 The dermal papilla? Not really ...

----------


## Boldy

> The dermal papilla? Not really ...


 Gho's procedure leaves the bottom side of the hairfolicle intact in the donor area.. if i'm not mistaken! and that part contains the dp.

----------


## neversaynever

> Gho's procedure leaves the bottom side of the hairfolicle intact in the donor area.. if i'm not mistaken! and that part contains the dp.


 youre not mistaken

----------


## 534623

> *534623*
> 
> how can we be so sure HM will be avail in next few years, 
> 
> 
> _'with poor quality hair'_, i didnt understand this part,


 He says Dr. Gho produces with his HST technique "poor quality hair".

didi, I dont understand you 
http://www.drnigams.net/gallery_hair...plication.html
 
Why dont you buy Dr. Nigams stem cell hair multiplication procedure?

As you can CLEARLY see, you can have *40,000 plus QUALITY HAIR just in 3,5 month!!*

Buy it  and enjoy your new 40,000 plus QUALITY HAIRS!

Furthermore, in case if just 39,896 QUALITY HAIRS grow in your recipient area with Dr. Nigams stem cell hair multiplication procedure, you can always add the remaining 104 hairs with Dr. Umars 3-hair body hair grafts procedure - to thicken-up any hairless gaps.

----------


## neversaynever

> Yes indeed, its actually explained in the study I posted. the part of the folicle that Gho transplants  contains the dermal sheeth.
> 
> 
> in this case in the donor area, there still will be a Dermal papilla that will recreate the damage (dermal sheeth, subaceaus gland, etc) 
> 
> 
> the upper part that will be inpanted in the host area WILL recreate a dermal papilla cell. in this case you can indeed call it doubling...(if everything goes well)
> 
> I can only recommend to read the study I posted, its very useful.
> ...


 
I agree that theory backs this, but what 70% are you referring too? Im basing my info on human trials conducted by replicel, aderans. Noone has injected cultured cells into human scalp and seen amazing growth, have they?

Im not saying that its a fail at all, just that so far some more work needs to be done.

----------


## neversaynever

> He says Dr. Gho produces with his HST technique "poor quality hair".
> 
> didi, I dont understand you 
> http://www.drnigams.net/gallery_hair...plication.html
>  
> Why dont you buy Dr. Nigams stem cell hair multiplication procedure?
> 
> As you can CLEARLY see, you can have *40,000 plus QUALITY HAIR just in 3,5 month!!*
> 
> ...


 Please dont pollute the thread with your bitter sarcasm. Noone has said they will get treatment with Nigam, we merely having a discussion.

----------


## Boldy

I'm going to focus on the the technique + the studies that support it rather than the pictures. I

 can't tell if pictures are real(maybe its just a regular ht or so,,), But what I can tell is if the procedure/ the technique is correct/ real.. 


Its better to stay objective  :Smile: 
@ neversaynever the 70&#37; is from the aderans website. and the studies that show  what hapens when you inject cultured dp cells  :Smile: .

the current goal is to achieve the best method for culturing these cells. I still have allot of reading to get a better understanding of the current possibilities.

----------


## 534623

> Gho's procedure leaves the bottom side of the hairfolicle intact in the donor area.. if i'm not mistaken! and that part contains the dp.


 Really?


Can you at least try to explain from WHERE you got your "if I'm not mistaken" story? I mean, it's normal in such forums like this forum that not just normal users make claims out of their ass - even doctors. And if everybody would just make claims out of this ass - what's the sense of such forums?

btw, your mother is a bitch - I mean, if I'm not mistaken ...

----------


## Boldy

> Really?
> 
> 
> Can you at least try to explain from WHERE you got your "if I'm not mistaken" story? I mean, it's normal in such forums like this forum that not just normal users make claims out of their ass - even doctors. And if everybody would just make claims out of this ass - what's the sense of such forums?
> 
> btw, your mother is a bitch - I mean, if I'm not mistaken ...


 Okay, I guess, I was right about this forum...

If you don't even read the posted studies.. these claims are backedup by references.

----------


## garethbale

> Really?
> 
> 
> Can you at least try to explain from WHERE you got your "if I'm not mistaken" story? I mean, it's normal in such forums like this forum that not just normal users make claims out of their ass - even doctors. And if everybody would just make claims out of this ass - what's the sense of such forums?
> 
> btw, your mother is a bitch - I mean, if I'm not mistaken ...


 What the hell are you talking about you idiot, and why are you insulting him?!  He wasn't attacking Gho...why are you so defensive of Gho anyway?

'If I'm not mistaken' simply means 'correct me if I'm wrong'...you need to improve your grasp of understanding English phrases...

----------


## 534623

> 'If I'm not mistaken' simply means 'correct me if I'm wrong'...you need to improve your grasp of understanding English phrases...


 Okay - "His mother is a bitch - correct me if I'm wrong."

Is this English correct? So, how can he prove now, whether or not his mother is a bitch, I mean, in case if I'm wrong?
How can he correct me?

----------


## garethbale

> Okay - "His mother is a bitch - correct me if I'm wrong."
> 
> Is this English correct? So, how can he prove now, whether or not his mother is a bitch, I mean, in case if I'm wrong?
> How can he correct me?


 you're talking bollocks again...

----------


## Boldy

> you're talking bollocks again...


 I'm not sure how its possible that the admin, allow such people like you on this forum..

you are going to far.

anyway, this is a lost conversation, I hoped to get a normal discussion here about the facts and the papers/studies, but it seem no one reads studies here. It makes no sense.

Its  Big waste of time!

----------


## StinkySmurf

> I'm curious how you get that information, do you have a source?,  the trials and studies Claim that it *Is* possible to recreate immortal hairfolicles from Human Dermal papilla , or Dermal sheeth cells... and that the success rate currently is 70%.


 Can you provide a link to something with that 70% stat, and please don't stop posting because it's good stuff?

----------


## garethbale

> I'm not sure how its possible that the admin, allow such people like you on this forum..
> 
> you are going to far.
> 
> anyway, this is a lost conversation, I hoped to get a normal discussion here about the facts and the papers/studies, but it seem no one reads studies here. It makes no sense.
> 
> Its  Big waste of time!


 
Are you intentionally addressing me?  What did I do/say?

I had a go at 534 for having a go at you!

----------


## 534623

> Are you intentionally addressing me?  What did I do/say?


 He is saying that you're talking bollocks.

----------


## Boldy

> Can you provide a link to something with that 70&#37; stat, and please don't stop posting because it's good stuff?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oQYjppOPJM


goodluck  :Wink: 

 :Smile:  its very very promising, it s Mather of time for the trials to finish so  they  can offer this procedure on the market.. after the fda approval etc.

the good part about this, the procedure is fully described in their studies/papers, a person who can read studies, and has access to a  lab, can culture these cells, and then....

----------


## neversaynever

Look, please ignore 534623. Hes mentally ill (im not joking) and a complete child. Lets get back on topic, no matter how much I enjoy watching a spurs fan getting abuse  :Wink: 

Gangster boy, please stick around. I dont have much knowledge so itd be nice if you kept an eye on this thread.

Everyone stop replying to him, block his posts if possible. He ruins every thread with that attitude.

And yes, gangster...please elaborate about the 70% thing?

At the moment Nigam is trying the doubling technique, its not rocket science, and cant see why it'd fail. Waiting for updates from the doc.

----------


## neversaynever

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oQYjppOPJM
> 
> 
> goodluck 
> 
>  its very very very promising, it s Mather of waiting for the trials to finish so  they  can offer this procedure in the market..
> 
> the good part about this, the procedure is fully described in their studies, a person who can read studies, and has a lab, can culture these cells, and then....


 Yea aderans lookings a bit promising, but Ive yet to see anything amazing from them. Only single injections at this point with some regrowth. But their progress and attitude are brilliant. 

We'll know more this year (as they start phase 3 i hope!). Didnt aderans say they are not creating new follicles?

And i believe that 70&#37; is now 60%.

----------


## garethbale

> Look, please ignore 534623. Hes mentally ill (im not joking) and a complete child. Lets get back on topic, no matter how much I enjoy watching a spurs fan getting abuse


 haha, yeah cheers for that neversay never




> Yea aderans lookings a bit promising, but Ive yet to see anything amazing from them. Only single injections at this point with some regrowth. But their progress and attitude are brilliant.


 I'm still unsure over Aderans.  They seem forthcoming and professional but I talke whatever Ken Washenik says with a pinch of salt.  I remember seeing a video of him in 2008 saying HM would be available by late 2009/early 2010.  He just seems a good PR man...

----------


## drnigams

Boldy is a very positive development to the thread.
You are right boldy ,my recent experience with last to case studies show more than 100% growth after in vivo bisection from the level of aubers line with 50x magnification.Two other interesting thing i did was...after bisecting 2 follicle FU ,i got two sets of DP cells and two sets of 2/3rd follicle above aubers line probably with DS.
Each bisected new FU had one set of DP cells and 2/3rd part of follicle.
I also added activated progenitor stemcells into both the bisected units.Excellent results in the first two case studies with more than 100% growth in a week.


 :Smile:  its very very promising, it s Mather of time for the trials to finish so  they  can offer this procedure on the market.. after the fda approval etc.

the good part about this, the procedure is fully described in their studies/papers, a person who can read studies, and has access to a  lab, can culture these cells, and then....





[/QUOTE]

----------


## drnigams

Only thing is that dr ghos technique improves if  he injects progenitor stem cells into the donor and bisected follicles.
His technique will improve if  he start injecting DP cultured potent cells into both the bisected FU.
And his technique will improve if he starts bisecting HF in vitro under high magnification.9not blindly in vivo) 
Regarding DP and DS cell culturing we are expirementing with vd3,gsk3inhibitor ,wnt 10a and other enriched media to culture without DP cells losing there inductive potency.
Lauster team has claimed to have successfully cultured DP cells and DS cells,will make my DP culture more effective with their expertise and experience,as we are meeting on 27th jan.




> there is for sure truth in your story, but that means, DR. Ghos doubeling would not work either over long term, right?
> 
> than how is it possible that it does work.....
> 
> It is, because regarding this paper from dr cotseralis:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lni0awqest...al%20cells.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## drnigams

in vitro bisection not in vivo


> Boldy is a very positive development to the thread.
> You are right boldy ,my recent experience with last to case studies show more than 100% growth after in vivo bisection from the level of aubers line with 50x magnification.Two other interesting thing i did was...after bisecting 2 follicle FU ,i got two sets of DP cells and two sets of 2/3rd follicle above aubers line probably with DS.
> Each bisected new FU had one set of DP cells and 2/3rd part of follicle.
> I also added activated progenitor stemcells into both the bisected units.Excellent results in the first two case studies with more than 100% growth in a week.
> 
> 
>  its very very promising, it s Mather of time for the trials to finish so  they  can offer this procedure on the market.. after the fda approval etc.
> 
> the good part about this, the procedure is fully described in their studies/papers, a person who can read studies, and has access to a  lab, can culture these cells, and then....


 [/QUOTE]

----------


## drnigams

Dr gho or anyone cannot see DP or DS,since it's a blind technique ,they can only with understanding of hair morphometry and guess with experience and may try to extract a part of FU which may contain some part of DP and or DS cells.Ideally the disection at the levelof aubers line would be the best option .




> Gho's procedure leaves the bottom side of the hairfolicle intact in the donor area.. if i'm not mistaken! and that part contains the dp.

----------


## neversaynever

> Dr gho or anyone cannot see DP or DS,since it's a blind technique ,they can only with understanding of hair morphometry and guess with experience and may try to extract a part of FU which may contain some part of DP and or DS cells.Ideally the disection at the levelof aubers line would be the best option .


 Good. Do it Dr Nigam! Make us hairy  :Smile:  Looking forward to seeing more doubling case studies. I cant see why you would not get growth in donor and receipient. Really hope you present us case studies thatll convince us all.

One thing I'm curious about how many grafts max you can extract? Whats the highest youve done so far for doubling? Or what would you hope will be the highest? Are their dangers damaging donor regrowth if you take too many grafts? Im really hoping it works, because it shouldnt be just Gho doing this technique, and his patent doesnt apply to india.

----------


## Boldy

> Dr gho or anyone cannot see DP or DS,since it's a blind technique ,they can only with understanding of hair morphometry and guess with experience and may try to extract a part of FU which may contain some part of DP and or DS cells.Ideally the disection at the levelof aubers line would be the best option .


 Its good to see that you are also going to experiment with DP culture in medium that preserves its hair inducing ability after more doublings, If you manage to do this right like in the current studies, it would be a clever improvement over what currently is available on the market.




> each subsequent passage. After passage two, each sample had undergone an average of *15.3 doublings, approximately a 40,000-fold expansion in cell number. At this point, cultures were still 
> capable of rapid growth.* We have not performed an extensive study of culture growth to senescence,* but some cultures have been passaged for more than 50 doublings without a significant reduction in the growth rate 
> *
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9doxfq9hqn...la%20cells.pdf


 
Good luck with it.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> Its good to see that you are also going to experiment with DP culture in medium that preserves its hair inducing ability after more doublings, If you manage to do this right like in the current studies, it would be a clever improvement over what currently is available on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it.


 
Aderans solved this problem didn't they.  They can maintain hair inducing ability for as many cycles as they want now right?

Dr. Nigam,

I meant to ask did you encounter problems maintaining the inducing ability at 3 months.  Is this why you originally started at 18 days or is it just cheaper cost and an easier domestic sales pitch?

Thanks!

----------


## Boldy

> Aderans solved this problem didn't they.  They can maintain hair inducing ability for as many cycles as they want now right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Indeed they seem to have made it more efficient.

----------


## 534623

> Only thing is that *dr ghos technique improves* if  he injects progenitor stem cells into the donor and bisected follicles.
> *His technique will improve* if  he start injecting DP cultured potent cells into both the bisected FU.
> And *his technique will improve* if he starts bisecting HF in vitro under high magnification.9not blindly in vivo)


 Trust me - Dr. Gho doesn't need "advices" from amateurs, who couldn't show themselves neither this nor that.

By the way  - from where do you get these so-called "progenitor stem cells" and/or "DP cultured potent cells" for injection into bisected follicles? From the supermarket next to your clinic?

Dr. Gho doesn't need any injections into his PL-FUT (HST) grafts - these grafts proceduce hairs with the same characteristics as in the donor area (where the left behind follicle parts regenerate also) - even *without* any "progenitor stem cells" and/or "DP cultured potent cells" injections into them. The point is, that the "bisected grafts" should produce each and every missing part ON THEIR OWN.

----------


## garethbale

> Trust me - Dr. Gho doesn't need "advices" from amateurs, who couldn't show themselves neither this nor that.
> 
> By the way  - from where do you get these so-called "progenitor stem cells" and/or "DP cultured potent cells" for injection into bisected follicles? From the supermarket next to your clinic?
> 
> Dr. Gho doesn't need any injections into his PL-FUT (HST) grafts - these grafts proceduce hairs with the same characteristics as in the donor area (where the left behind follicle parts regenerate also) - even *without* any "progenitor stem cells" and/or "DP cultured potent cells" injections into them. The point is, that the "bisected grafts" should produce each and every missing part ON THEIR OWN.


 
534

Do you work for, or are you affiliated with Dr Gho?

----------


## neversaynever

> 534
> 
> Do you work for, or are you affiliated with Dr Gho?


 Ignore it. You're feeding him.

----------


## 534623

> 534
> 
> Do you work for, or are you affiliated with Dr Gho?


 hmmm  interesting question 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...&postcount=122

YOU tell me 

Just because someone like me is fully aware about the work of an individual 

http://www.hasci.com/default2.aspx?i...special_type=0

 and reports about his work, that doesnt necessarily mean, that this person is working for this individual  or do you also think, I work for Dr. Lauster 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10995 

 just because I report what he is doing? Why dont guys like Spex or Jotronic  (just for example) discuss and report about cutting-edge research?

As long as someone produces something REALISTIC and USEFUL  I wouldnt even have a problem to hype (or at least to cite/quote) even losers like Dr. Rassman & XXX. To know and to understand whether or not something is realistic and useful  you must be smarter than around 800 researcher groups in this field out there, and, in addition, you must be fully aware not just about THEIR work specifically in the hair research field. Its not so unusual, that sometimes complete outsiders have far more profound knowledge about a specific research field, than just well-known insiders. I prefer to be the complete outsider  makes more fun. I theory, YOU can formulate it like this: *I say what has the potential to work  and what doesnt*  including a profound explanation about the reasons. But there is always a problem involved: 
Who is the one who is able to judge about these so-called profound explanations? You? Nigam? There are actually just 2 individuals out there, I would allow them to judge: The first guy is me - and the other guy is definitely not Dr. Nigam. TODAY, not even guys like Dr. Gho. Like all this or not  I dont care. Im just the mentioned outsider.

----------


## 534623

> As long as someone produces something REALISTIC and USEFUL  I wouldnt even have a problem to hype (or at least to cite/quote) even losers like Dr. Rassman & XXX. To know and to understand whether or not something is realistic and useful  you must be smarter than around 800 researcher groups in this field out there, and, in addition, you must be fully aware *not just about THEIR work specifically in the hair research field.* Its not so unusual, that sometimes complete outsiders have far more profound knowledge about a specific research field, than just well-known insiders.


 Here is another example ...

http://youtu.be/3njZkP_3N48

Guess who is the producer of such videos ... I produced this video. So you should rather ask - why?

The only one -so far- who has been really "useful" in this context (to get THE "visible" answers I'm looking for), has been Dr. Jerry Cooley. Today I know, what THIS kind/type of "ECM" is able to do and what this stuff is simply unable to do - context-specific.

----------


## garethbale

> hmmm  interesting question 
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...&postcount=122
> 
> YOU tell me 
> 
> Just because someone like me is fully aware about the work of an individual 
> 
> http://www.hasci.com/default2.aspx?i...special_type=0
> ...


 
good answer, i'll take that as a yes then...

----------


## 534623

> good answer, i'll take that as a *yes* then...


 "yes" - what? I'm working for Gho? Who knows ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 534623

> good answer, i'll take that as a yes then...


 By the way ...

"Minoxidil can regrow lost hair although it is pretty ineffective."

Can you please explain me the logic behind such a sentence like this sentence?

How about the following sentence:

"IronMan is working for Dr. Gho, although he is not effectively working for Dr. Gho".

Yup, the logic behind this sentence is similar - I think.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Breaking Bald

How about this sentence? 'Ironman is a massive bell end'. Makes perfect sense to me.

----------


## 534623

> How about this sentence? 'Ironman is a massive bell end'. Makes perfect sense *to me*.


 For someone like YOU - no doubts ...  :Big Grin: 

Let me guess ...


Someone like you can even see in such a pic a "massive twat" - or now you edited it to "massive bell end" ...

----------


## Breaking Bald

Yeah I thought 'massive bell end' was more fitting for someone like you  :Wink:  No need to thank me.

----------


## 534623

> Yeah I thought 'massive bell end' was more fitting for someone like you  No need to thank me.


 So - what?



> Someone like you can even see in such a pic a "massive twat" - or now you edited it to "massive bell end" ...


 "massive twat" or "massive bell end" ?

I mean, the change of your train of thoughts from "twat" to "bell end" - what the hell is wrong with you ...  :Cool:

----------


## Breaking Bald

I literally have no idea what you are talking about...btw is that you narrating that video? If so, I am very sympathetic towards you because you don't sound right in the head. You also sound much older, mid 40's maybe? That rings alarm bells right there, a mid 40 year old who loves to argue with people all day long on the internet...nice.

----------


## drnigams

Smurf,
Till now we were using DP and DS isolated stemcells apart from epithelial cd200 ,cd34, k19,ORS stemcells as a part of our stemcell solution.We realised the below mentioned two mistakes just recently...
1)To wait for at least 1 1/2 month to two months to have sufficient dose of stemcells,and increase the number of injections to 4.
2)After i found out the specific markers for DP cells ,we realized we need sufficient quantity of inducible DP cells.
At present from the next week after speaking to german team i will discuss my new DP and DS cell culture and will start its trial with few samples in the lab and probably by next month should be able to add DP/DC cultured cells with Epithelial stem cells.This should improve results significantly.




> Aderans solved this problem didn't they.  They can maintain hair inducing ability for as many cycles as they want now right?
> 
> Dr. Nigam,
> 
> I meant to ask did you encounter problems maintaining the inducing ability at 3 months.  Is this why you originally started at 18 days or is it just cheaper cost and an easier domestic sales pitch?
> 
> Thanks!

----------


## 534623

> I *literally have no idea what you are talking about...*btw is that you narrating that video? If so, I am very sympathetic towards you because you don't sound right in the head. You also sound much older, mid 40's maybe? That rings alarm bells right there, a mid 40 year old who loves to argue with people all day long on the internet...nice.


 You are talking about Dr. Nigam? Or Spencer Kobren?

----------


## drnigams

Dear Friends/Critics, 
Hair Doubling of 6 single hair follicle into 12 new single hair follicle at the recipient (1 recipient site showing 2 follicles in a single FU). This is the first case study, 9 more case studies will be conducted for the coming 2 months. This will be an important breakthrough as there are approximately 1300 dermal papilla cells and additional dermal sheath cells per follicle which may allow us hair doubling in multiples with only few follicular units. In both bisected follicles, we have also injected pro-genitor cd200, cd34, ck19, versican and alkaline phosphate positive, epidermal and dermal stem cell respectively. I will explore the legality aspect of this technique in the western world as this technique can be replicated partially even without isolating and activating stem cells. I wish to patent this technique as proto hair organoids and will offer the process training to the fellow doctors with the license fee and continuous up-gradation on the process. With either German OR Japanese team shortly, Dr. Nigam's brand would have better credibility value as experienced and senior bio-technologists and tissue engineers become a part of the brand with their rapport in published scientific world and state-of-art labs. As you are aware of Dr.Nigam's brand stands for applied research and state-of-art, chain of hair transplant clinics which offers access to clinical new procedural development as unpublished data before final procedures are selected and starts undergoing specific clinical trials.

----------


## 534623

> This is the first case study, 9 more case studies will be conducted for the coming 2 months. 
> This will be an important breakthrough as there are approximately 
> *1300 dermal papilla cells and additional dermal sheath cells per follicle* 
> which may allow us hair doubling in multiples with only few follicular units. 
> In both bisected follicles, 
> *we have also injected pro-genitor cd200, cd34, ck19, 
> versican and alkaline phosphate positive, epidermal and dermal stem cell respectively.*


 According to this, you do NOT apply/inject AUTOLOGOUS cells/stuff into the bisected follicles.
So, from which SOURCE do you get the ALLOGENEIC cells?

Derived from a cow? A horse? A dog? Human cadavars?

----------


## drnigams

534623,
Few grafts were extracted from donor scalp for isolating various epithelial and mesenchymal stemcells,which were injected into the 2 bisected single follicles ,all the 12 bisected follicles were implanted into the reciepient left temple.Where did you get the idea of allogenic stemcells from my post..? 
 Also both the bisected follicles had some DP cells as they were dissected just below the line of auber.In the 3rd case study we will add cultured inducible DP/DC cells into both the bisected follicles.We expect more than double the growth with addition of potent DP/DC cells.

----------


## 534623

> 534623,
> Few grafts were extracted from donor scalp for isolating various epithelial and mesenchymal stemcells,which were injected into the 2 bisected single follicles ,all the 12 bisected follicles were implanted into the reciepient left temple.*Where did you get the idea of allogenic stemcells from my post..?* 
>  Also both the bisected follicles had some DP cells as they were dissected just below the line of auber.In the 3rd case study we will add cultured inducible DP/DC cells into both the bisected follicles.We expect more than double the growth with addition of potent DP/DC cells.


 Because you didn't mention in your previous post what you mentioned NOW.

Anyway, is the content of this page ...

http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html

... the content (including the photos) of this published paper?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20646021

If YES, simply say "Yes!". If NO, simply say "No!"

I mean, you can publish on your website whatever you want - that's not the point and not my question. Everything I want to know is whether or not this page contains the whole content (including the photos) of the mentioned published paper by Rossi/Toscani, because I'm not aware of the paper's content and I do not buy such a (toilet)paper if the content of the paper is exactly the same content as on your website. That's the point. So YES or NO?

----------


## drnigams

Yes ,and i have mentioned his name,not mine.I will put many published papers in public domain on my site as reference on the subject matter of  HAIR STEMCELL RESEARCH .I am an applied clinical researcher not a hardcore research development guy and also a practicing hairtransplant surgeon. And remember who will post without patents all the details of its own research,haven't you noticed i have posted much more than my site on the forums,why keep visiting my site when i am live with you..
including the photos) of this published paper?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20646021

If YES, simply say "Yes!". If NO, simply say "No!"

I mean, you can publish on your website whatever you want - that's not the point and not my question. Everything I want to know is whether or not this page contains the whole content (including the photos) of the mentioned published paper by Rossi/Toscani, because I'm not aware of the paper's content and I do not buy such a (toilet)paper if the content of the paper is exactly the same content as on your website. That's the point. So YES or NO?[/QUOTE]

----------


## 534623

> *Yes* ,and i have mentioned his name,not mine.


 Okay. thanks. But where did you mention the author's names?
Maybe I'm blind, but I can't find the names of the authors.
Everything I can see ...

http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html

... is the title of the paper: "Follicular Bisection in Hair Restoration: In Vivo Experiment" - but not the names of the authors:

Rossi A, Gilio M, Pistola G, Carlesimo M, Borroni RG, Fortuna MC, Toscani M.

Furthermore, you didn't publish the REFERENCES they used and mentioned in the paper (around 4 source/references).

----------


## drnigams

Do you remember you have mentioned about this paper few days back,i know the next page was not opening,i will check tmr and revert..OK .
I have virtually all the important papers like any other researcher on Follicular bisectioning,DP/DC culture,molecular biologyof androgenitic alopecia,Epithelial and mesenchymal stemcells,Tissue engineering of hair follicle and much more .Every researcher or applied clinical researcher always takes advantage of previous work done by other respected authors and takes it forward which are in public domain or buys it from them.
We clinical guys apply this research to bring it to the clinic level for the patients and pharma guys get this research to the pharmacy. It's a team work,everyone has it's own role.

----------


## Boldy

@ noname,


Isn't it better to let the dr spend his time on research,instead of keep him occupied with questions that can be easily found if you put a little effort into research.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


@Nigams, I'm very curious what you are going to do with you DP culture process.. the laste papers regarding dp culture are really hopeful, with good yield... If you can mange to make 40.000 or 80.000 cells from 200 dp's that would be...








> Okay. thanks. But where did you mention the author's names?
> Maybe I'm blind, but I can't find the names of the authors.
> Everything I can see ...
> 
> http://www.drnigams.net/Follicular.html
> 
> ... is the title of the paper: "Follicular Bisection in Hair Restoration: In Vivo Experiment" - but not the names of the authors:
> 
> Rossi A, Gilio M, Pistola G, Carlesimo M, Borroni RG, Fortuna MC, Toscani M.
> ...

----------


## drnigams

BOLDY ,no doubt the last papers were very useful,infact i did not sleep the whole night and straight away went to the lab in the morning to discuss with my biotech,we are in the process of ordering certain media like chang media,keratinocyte conditioning media ,VD3 etc.Today we we did micro dissection of DP from follicle and collected the DP cells with the pipette and counted them and looked for contamination with other epithelial or dermal cells.
The delay is only with the receiving of the supplies mentioned above.We have offices of three international companies in INDIA...,SIGMA ALDRICH,INVITROGEN and CYANNE.
In the mean time i will introduce extracted but not cultured DP cells in the bisected follicles to increase the yield of the follicle.


> @ noname,
> 
> 
> Isn't it better to let the dr spend his time on research,instead of keep him occupied with questions that can be easily found if you put a little effort into research....
> 
> 
> @Nigams, I'm very curious what you are going to do with you DP culture process.. the laste papers regarding dp culture are really hopeful, with good yield... If you can mange to make 40.000 or 80.000 cells from 200 dp's that would be...

----------


## mjolnir

Need I remind people that this guy faked photographs for his website? And that he claims to offer pretty much every treatment ever devised, including synthetic transplants, which are banned in the US for very good reasons?

*This is not someone you should be trusting!* He is a liar and a quack, and does not deserve your attention. I get that you're all a bit desperate, but seriously. There are _real_ treatments on the way. Focus on those.

----------


## One

> Need I remind people that this guy faked photographs for his website? And that he claims to offer pretty much every treatment ever devised, including synthetic transplants, which are banned in the US for very good reasons?
> 
> *This is not someone you should be trusting!* He is a liar and a quack, and does not deserve your attention. I get that you're all a bit desperate, but seriously. There are _real_ treatments on the way. Focus on those.


 
This is true. In fact we are waiting that Nigam does an interview with a serious person like Spencer to understand more.

Extra Nigam you said, in another forum, this:

*"I think NW2 to NW7 is possible in 2013 itself"*

Can you tell us, please, how much money and how much time for this?

----------


## Boldy

> Need I remind people that this guy faked photographs for his website? And that he claims to offer pretty much every treatment ever devised, including synthetic transplants, which are banned in the US for very good reasons?
> 
> *This is not someone you should be trusting!* He is a liar and a quack, and does not deserve your attention. I get that you're all a bit desperate, but seriously. There are _real_ treatments on the way. Focus on those.


 @mjolnir, Regarding the pictures You might be right, I did not pay attention to the looks and pics of his site, However I did and still carefully do to his technique.. the thing is what he says, is not unrealistic, and is backed up by several papers, and its been used by doctors like Gho. In the last case His dp culture experiment, he will be experimenting with  technique that aderans is using, based on the current papers..



Lets see what he really has to offer within 4-6 Months, because if he really can manage to do culture(I think every even stupid person with a bit of brains and a lab) can do it btw.., than it would be pretty interesting.


Lets see what time brings.

----------


## HARIRI

Good point Boldy, So you mean that Dr.Nigam is combining Dr. Gho with Aderans technique. Correct me if I am wrong. Hope it works well. Body hair transplant came from India anyways from Dr. Arvind so there is no reason why not a new thing in the hair restoration industry can come from there. Lets be optimistic always as it is the main factor of success. Nothing is impossible :-)

----------


## clandestine

Boldy; Thank you for your contributions.

----------


## 534623

> Lets see what he really has to offer within 4-6 Months, because if he really can manage to do culture(*I think every even stupid person with a bit of brains and a lab) can do it btw..*, than it would be pretty interesting.


 Sorry for the stupid question and it's truly not my intention to attack your phenomenal intellect, but...

... do you really think that, for example, all the mentioned guys in this pic and after so many years of experiences are "stupid persons" and that they don't know what happens if you do this or that with "cultured cells" ?

----------


## Boldy

its a strange question. Their work has been documented, if you read it, you would know the the answer..

----------


## Kirby_

> Boldy; Thank you for your contributions.


 This, very much.

----------


## garethbale

> its a strange question.....


 
he's a strange little man...

----------


## drnigams

Mr. Makwana - Day 14





> Im doubtful, but hopeful. He says patents are pending, which sets off an alarm bell in my head. Would like to see the one year photos....and alot more photos. And a working patent.

----------


## neversaynever

> Mr. Makwana - Day 14


 Pardon? I dont understand... did you mean to post photos?

----------


## drnigams

Neversay,belated wishing you a head full of hair this birthday.
As requested by you the day 14 shows the increase in length of bisected hair follicle compared to day 5 and day 10.
Had a productive meeting with the German team.I will be visiting them on their invitation in march.They got a few new technological advances on the table.his will take my dp culture a significant step forward ,which no one has attempted except the Germans.Aderans are not yet into dp culture they are into activated stemcell solution,and histogen are predominantly into growth factors ,this is what they told me ,they had met dr washniek and others.
Phoenixbio of japan are in preclinical stage.
From 1st feb i would be starting 1000plus hair doubling with additioin of progenitor stem cell of ors and bulgeplus isolated DP cells.

----------


## clandestine

There are no photos posted, Dr Nigam. Try to reupload them.

----------


## drnigams

ok,clandestine,
 i can see them on the thread ,but will post again tmr.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> Had a productive meeting with the German team.I will be visiting them on their invitation in march.They got a few new technological advances on the table.his will take my dp culture a significant step forward ,which no one has attempted except the Germans.Aderans are not yet into dp culture they are into activated stemcell solution,and histogen are predominantly into growth factors ,this is what they told me ,they had met dr washniek and others.


 Dr. Nigam,

I thought Aderans was using exclusively DP.  I'm not sure what you mean by Aderans is not yet into DP culture.  Can you explain that more?

Do you think what Aderans is doing works good enough to market?  In other words, do you think they will actually get approval soon for what they're doing?

Thanks!

----------


## neversaynever

I agree with stinky.

Dr nigam, you are relying on aderans to get FDA approval, yet claim their procedure is very different to yours, it doesnt make sense...

Can you explain please?

----------


## StinkySmurf

> Dr nigam, you are relying on aderans to get FDA approval, yet claim their procedure is very different to yours, it doesnt make sense...


 Hey Never... Are you still visiting in March and do you have any specific dates yet?

----------


## neversaynever

> Hey Never... Are you still visiting in March and do you have any specific dates yet?


 Late march, not exact dates yet.

----------


## Boldy

> Dr. Nigam,
> 
> I thought Aderans was using exclusively DP.  I'm not sure what you mean by Aderans is not yet into DP culture.  Can you explain that more?
> 
> thanks!


 That is what I thought also based on their first studies they worked with DP cells.  See my post on HLH. regarding this youtube video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JHbtXJ0a8


http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/t...ltmsgid=905737




> It seem they have stepped away from the dermal papilla story.. because it not easy to roll out into clinics (its all about the money and not the best cure....) disappointing news. 
> 
> In stead they seem to make use of other cells. I suspect from the dermal sheet, keratinocytes etc.. Something that DR nigams already claims doing. Anyway, it again comes down to us that have to work for the best fix...


 
in theory if DR nigams adds DP culture process to his current (other cell culture).  so DP cells + DS cells, that would be a big synergy.  

like you can see on the youtube video aderans makes use of the existing hairs... while DP culture can create new hairs.

----------


## One

Dr Nigam can you explain, please, what is this?

(Taken from your site: http://www.drnigams.net/hair_transplant_courses.html)

*"Multiple hair doubling grows (5000 grafts from 1000 grafts launch March, 2013) Duration: Multiple hair doubling grows."*

Thanks

----------


## 534623

I like dr. nigams new website ...

http://www.isams.in/faculty.html#5

Seems the website is new - the claims are as bold as always.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I also like his contact page:
http://www.isams.in/contact.html

Dr.Nigams BUNGLOW NO 86 - with a satellite photo. So it's more easy for stealth bombers to find the correct target.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 534623

http://www.isams.in/about_us.html#1

_"ISAMS [Indian Society Of Aesthetic Medicine & Surgery] was started in Mumbai, India. ISAMS was founded by Dr Vivek Nigam in 1998, Cosmetic Dermatologist to train Medical Practitioners in the field of Aesthetic Medicine."_

Interesting  seems nobody in India is aware about this Society 

http://www.dst.gov.in/scientific-pro...ink%20file.pdf

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drnigams

ONE, isams.in is for doctors and technicians training.rgarding hair doubling ,i am doing 1000 fu and will double it to at least 2000 fu with stemcell injections in the bisected follicles plus dp cell?culture injection.i did it on my sister 934 fu and results are excellent,will post those pics when she visits me in mid feb.
I am gradually replacing fue with hair doubling,and my preferred choice for patients at present is hair doubling with stemcellsplus dp cultured cells.Those who can't afford i still have to provide them the older technique.
Neversay,Smurf,as i told you before regarding regulatory clearance, i need registration with apex body of stem cells and approval from Independent Institutional committee on stemcells research and therapy and independent ethics committee on stemcell reserch and therapy.I do not have to undergo any clinical trials till i do not use allogenic stemcells or market my process as drug.My stemcell research and therapeutic work falls into the category of medical procedure may till 1 0 2 year more before a new bill is passed in the indian parliament on clinical research.I already have the approvals i require as mentioned above and my lab is gmp certified and FDA approved ,obi had posted a pic of the same.
As per what german team said,  they have met dr washniek,and as per boldy has done good research work on aderans ,it is said that aderans use autologous epithelial stem cells and dermal sheath stem cells ,not dermal papilla culture,i may be wrong,check it yourself.As you know i am in the process to add inducible dp culture into my hm process.And further to this we would add  cultured dermal papilla itself into our hm process.As dermal papilla and not just dp cells are the commanders to de novo start hair follicle formation...!

----------


## drnigams

534623,the site you have mentioned is a government site and mentions only government scientific bodies not the private one.



> http://www.isams.in/about_us.html#1
> 
> _"ISAMS [Indian Society Of Aesthetic Medicine & Surgery] was started in Mumbai, India. ISAMS was founded by Dr Vivek Nigam in 1998, Cosmetic Dermatologist to train Medical Practitioners in the field of Aesthetic Medicine."_
> 
> Interesting  seems nobody in India is aware about this Society 
> 
> http://www.dst.gov.in/scientific-pro...ink%20file.pdf

----------


## 534623

> ... my preferred choice for patients at present is hair doubling with stemcellsplus *dp cultured cells*.


 Are you the guy "Boldy" ?
Or is Boldy just a specially nigam-trained dog?

----------


## One

[QUOTE=drnigams;101243]ONE, isams.in is for doctors and technicians training.rgarding hair doubling ,i am doing 1000 fu and will double it to at least 2000 fu with stemcell injections in the bisected follicles plus dp cell?culture injection.i did it on my sister 934 fu and results are excellent,will post those pics when she visits me in mid feb.
[QUOTE]

Doctor can be more clear? You can get 5000 grafts from 1000 grafts or 5000 hair to 1000 grafts?

As usual, so far, only words. There is not even your own case complete with FUE or FUT, I'm sorry we do not know what you're worth as a surgeon.

----------


## GuyFromUK

Dr Nigam can I take Dr Divya from your obesity department out on a date? 

She looks kind of cute  :Smile: 

http://www.isams.in/faculty.html#5

----------


## One

> Doctor can be more clear? You can get 5000 grafts from 1000 grafts or 5000 hair to 1000 grafts?
> 
> As usual, so far, only words. There is not even your own case complete with FUE or FUT, I'm sorry we do not know what you're worth as a surgeon.


 Dr nigam do you still alive?  :Smile:

----------


## One

> Doctor can be more clear? You can get 5000 grafts from 1000 grafts or 5000 hair to 1000 grafts?
> 
> As usual, so far, only words. There is not even your own case complete with FUE or FUT, I'm sorry we do not know what you're worth as a surgeon.


 Dr nigam do you still alive?  :Smile:

----------


## drnigams

Dear ONE,I hope i do not die before i convert NW7 to nw2/3 with hm and doubling.
iF i am correct are you the same as just one of the other forum.
Regarding your question i can double 2OOO(5000 hair) follicular units to 4000(10000) follicular units by in vitro bisection at the level of DP. With activated stemcells and DP uncultured and cultured cells.
As per the recommendation of few members ,both at my clinic and website the traditional fue work is being reduced and replaced by doubling and hm except when the patient is not able to afford doubling which is 4 times the cost of fue.
Case study of 2000FU hairdoubling to 4000FU starts mid next week.



> Dr nigam do you still alive?

----------


## 534623

> As per the recommendation of few members ,both at my clinic and website the traditional fue work is being reduced and replaced by doubling and hm except when the patient is not able to afford doubling which is 4 times the cost of fue.
> 
> Case study of 2000FU hairdoubling to 4000FU starts mid next week.


 So let me get this straight:

1) On one hand you reduced and replaced traditional hair transplant procedures with follicle doubling procedures (including some sort of HM whatever - or as soon as you find it out yourself what you actually do). 

2) On the other hand, you try to find out with case studies, whether or not your follicle doubling procedures, which you now offer to your patients in the 1st place (see 1), will work on a consistent basis at all in your hands =THE reason for your case studies - right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dr. Nigam,
do you know at all, how much is 1+1= ?

----------


## Boldy

> So let me get this straight:
> 
> 1) On one hand you reduced and replaced traditional hair transplant procedures with follicle doubling procedures (including some sort of HM whatever - or as soon as you find it out yourself what you actually do). 
> 
> 2) On the other hand, you try to find out with case studies, whether or not your follicle doubling procedures, which you now offer to your patients in the 1st place (see 1), will work on a consistent basis at all in your hands =THE reason for your case studies - right? 
> 
> Dr. Nigam,
> do you know at all, how much is 1+1= ?


 maybe he means that the HM and some cultured cells are responsible for 2000 extra hairs..?

----------


## One

Doctor we are still waiting for his scientific research with which to compare, I see that changes its web site but does not put the most important things!



*Hair Regeneration from Transected Follicles in Duplicative
Surgery: Rate of Success and Cell Populations Involved*


MARCO TOSCANI, MD, SABRINA ROTOLO, PHD, SIMONA CECCARELLI, PHD, STEFANIA MORRONE, PHD,
GIOVANNI MICALI, MD, NICOLO ` SCUDERI, MD, LUIGI FRATI, MD,y ANTONIO ANGELONI, MD, AND
CINZIA MARCHESE, PHD


BACKGROUND: The use of bisected hair follicles in hair transplantation has been previously reported,
but the capacity of each half to regenerate the entire hair has not been clarified.

OBJECTIVE: To evaluate duplicative surgery rate of success and to analyze the cell populations involved
in hair regeneration.

METHODS: We screened 28 patients undergoing duplicative surgery. Approximately 100 hair follicles
from each patient were horizontally bisected and implanted. Upper and lower portions were stained for
the known epithelial stem cell markers CD200, p63, b1-integrin, CD34, and K19.

RESULTS: Similar percentages of hair regrowth after 12 months were observed when implanting the
upper (72.770.4%) and lower (69.271.1%) portions. Expression of CD200, p63, and b1-integrin was
detected in both portions, whereas K19 and CD34 stained different cell populations in the upper and
lower fragment, respectively.

CONCLUSION: Duplicative surgery might represent a successful alternative for hair transplantation,
because both portions are capable of regenerating a healthy hair. Moreover, our results suggest the
possible presence of stem cells in both halves of the follicle.

The authors have indicated no significant interest with commercial supporters.


The most widely used technique for hair transplantation is the implantation of individual hair follicle units (FUs), although the availability of donor hairs limits it. Attempts to create hairlines using bisected hair follicles have been previously reported. This method is based on the transection of one FU into two growing follicles to regenerate new hairs. The general consensus shows 50% to 70% of success using this procedure, but the biological basis of the capacity of each half to regenerate the entire hair has not been elucidated. Hair follicles consist of a shaft surrounded by concentric layers of epithelial cells, the inner (IRS) and outer (ORS) root sheaths, a mesenchymal layer surrounding the epithelial core, and a sebaceous gland, which is an outgrowth at the side of the hair germ (Figure 1A). Hair follicles have their own stem cell niche in a region of the ORS known as bulge,6 in which cells with slow cycling potentiality were identified as keratinocyte stem cells (KSCs).7 Cross-talk between mesenchymal dermal papilla cells (DPCs) and KSCs initiate hair growth. Such cross-talk is crucial for normal development of the hair follicle, as well as for hair cycling, because the multipotent KSCs are stimulated to proliferate and differentiate through interactions with the underlying mesenchymal DPCs. Bulge stem cells are able to generate new follicles at each hair cycle and exhibit a specific repertoire of cell-surface molecules. Recently, many studies have been performed to characterize hair follicle stem cells, searching for the expression of various markers previously shown to be involved in hair follicle cycling, such as CD34, p63, cytokeratin (K19), b1-integrin, and CD200. The CD34 transmembrane protein has been found to be expressed in the ORS of mouse and human hair follicles in cells whose proliferation contribute to form the lower part of the follicle. Transcription factor p63 belongs to a family of structurally related proteins that includes the tumor suppressor proteins p53 and p73; it has been suggested that it is involved in the signalling pathways of the hair follicle cycle. Some studies also indicate that K19, which has been found to be expressed in cells of the basal layer of epidermis as well as in the bulge area, is a suitable marker for


 epithelial stem cells of human hair follicles. We based the choice of b1-integrin marker on evidence that b1-integrin-positive cells show a high clonogenic potential and that b1-integrin mutant mice exhibit severe skin blistering and hair defects. Moreover, cultures of isolated bulge cells have been shown to strongly express K19 and b1-integrin.20 More recently, the transmembrane protein CD200, a modulator of the immune response, has been detected in the outermost layer of the ORS throughout the length of the mouse hair follicle or localized in human bulge cells, suggesting a role of this molecule in affording immune privilege to KSCs. Therefore, we believe that, in the present study, the use of these markers might represent an appropriate approach to assay the presence of cellular elements capable of regenerating the hair follicle.

In this report, we screened 28 patients undergoing hair duplicative surgery to evaluate the rate of success of this procedure. We analyzed the expression of the above-mentioned markers in both hair fragments. Subsequently, we cultured cells from upper and lower portions of the microdissected hairs to establish their in vitro behavior.

Materials and Methods

The Ethical Committee of the University Sapienza of Rome approved the protocol, and written consent was obtained from each donor. Twenty-eight patients (24 men and 4 women) were enrolled. Approximately 100 hair follicles from each patient were horizontally sectioned under light microscope below the origin of the arrector pili muscle. The procedure was standardized by cutting all follicles at one-third of their length from the papilla. The two portions were implanted in androgenetic alopecia bald sites, choosing standardized areas to the right (upper) or left (lower) of selected markers, such as angiomatous lesions (8 patients), melanocytic nevi (14 patients), or little scars (6 patients). To selectively follow up the transplanted hairs, all the grafted areas were photographed before and after transplantation. The percentage of hair regrowth (%HR) was evaluated as follows: %HR= (y1-y0/z)X100, where y1 = number of total hairs in a selected and oriented circular area of 1 cm diameter at the followup time (6 or 12 months), y0 = number of preexisting hairs in the same area at the time of transplantation, z = number of total FU (entire or transected hairs) transplanted in the same area. At the 12-month follow-up, 20 hair specimens, cut close to the skin surface, were collected from each group, and their diameter was measured using a microscope equipped with an ocular micrometer. The percentage of hair diameter (%HD) was evaluated as follows: %HD= (xr/xd)X100, where xr = diameter in mm of regrowth hairs and xd = diameter in mm of donor hairs. Hair fragments were assayed for the expression of specific markers using immunohistochemistry (IHC) or immunofluorescence (IFA).

For IHC, frozen sections (35 mm), obtained using a cryomicrotome (Microm HM 505N, Thermo Fisher Scientific Inc., Waltham, MA), were fixed in cold absolute methanol for 4 minutes; endogenous peroxidase activities were blocked using 0.03% hydrogen peroxide for 5 minutes; and sections were incubated for 1 hour at room temperature with antihuman CD200 (BD Biosciences Pharmingen, Bedford, MA), CD34, K19, p63, and b1-integrin (Santa Cruz Biotechnology, Santa Cruz, CA) (diluted 1:100 in phosphate buffered saline; PBS). Sections were then processed using avidin-biotin-peroxidase complex (Dako, Carpinteria, CA), counterstained with hematoxylin and permanently mounted under a coverslip. For anti-CD34 detection, antigen retrieval was achieved by heating sections in 10mM citrate buffer, pH 6, in a microwave for 15 minutes before endogenous peroxidase blocking. Control sections were prepared by omitting the primary antibody from the immunohistochemical procedure.



For IFA, frozen sections were incubated with the same primary antibodies, followed by fluorescein isothiocyanate (FITC)-conjugated secondary antibody (1:50 in PBS; Cappel Research Products, Durham, NC). Nuclei were visualized using nuclear isolation medium-4,6-diamidino-2-phenylindole dihydrochloride (blue) or TOTO3 (red), a dimeric cyanine nucleic acid dye that stains nucleic acid (1:10,000 in PBS, Molecular Probes, Invitrogen Corporation, Carlsbad, CA). For double IFA, hair fractions were incubated with anti-CD200 followed by anti-K14 antibody (Santa Cruz Biotechnology).

Upper and lower portions were treated with 0.2% collagenase D (Boehringer, Mannheim, Germany) in Eagle minimum essential medium (MEM; ICN Biomedicals, Aurora, OH) containing 10% fetal bovine serum at 371C for 30 minutes and separately incubated in human hair follicle stem cell expansion
media (Celprogen, San Pedro, CA) supplemented with 24.3 mg/mL of adenine, 5 mg/mL of insulin, 5 mg/mL of human transferrin (Sigma-Aldrich, St. Louis, MO), 0.4 mg/mL of hydrocortisone (Calbiochem, La Jolla, CA), 10 ng/mL of human recombinant epidermal growth factor (hrEGF; Chiron, Emeryville,
CA), 100 iu/mL of penicillin (Sigma), and 25 mg/mL of gentamicin sulphate (Scheering, Pointe-Claire, QC, Canada). For flow cytometric analysis, single keratinocyte suspensions (1106 cells/mL) from hair portions or neonatal foreskin were stained with 1 mg/mL of allophycocyanin-conjugated anti-CD34
(BD Biosciences) or 1 mg/mL of anti-CD200 antibodies for 30 minutes at 41C, followed by FITCconjugated goat anti-mouse immunoglobulin G (MP Biomedicals, Irvine, CA) for 30 minutes. The percentage of positively stained cells over 10,000 events was evaluated using a FACS-Calibur flow cytometer and Cell Quest software (BD Biosciences).

Results and Discussion

The diagram of hair follicle structure in Figure 1A, modified from Fuchs, shows the exact localization of the bulge area in the upper two-thirds of the hair follicle, below the sebaceous gland and in correspondence to the arrector pili muscle origin. The dermal papilla is instead localized in the lower portion of the follicle, corresponding to the hair bulb. Figure 1B shows the two generated FU: the upper portion, which encompasses the bulge region, and the lower portion, containing the dermal papilla.

TABLE 1. Hair Regeneration in 28 Patients Undergoing Duplicative Surgery 
  Mean Percentage +/- Standard Deviation 
6 months 12 months 
Upper portion 53.7+/-0.3 72.7+/-0.4 
Lower portion 48.2+/-1.1 69.2+/-1.1 
Recipients follicle 56.4+/-1.3 78.4+/-1.5 


Bulge and papilla of the same follicle were implanted in marked areas (Figure 1C) and separately followed up. Six months after grafting, transplanted hairs were regenerated with an average efficiency of 53.770.3% for the upper (n = 91) and 48.271.1% for the lower portion (n = 89), similar to the efficiency obtained with the entire follicle (56.471.3%) (n = 92) (Table 1). Twelve months after grafting (Figure 1C), the rate of regrowth was 72.770.4% for the bulge and 69.271.1%for the papilla, similar to that of the entire follicle (78.471.5%) (Table 1). Some previous works1,2 have reported that regenerated hair shafts were finer in caliber than the original donor hairs. We found that the caliber of hairs regenerated from entire follicles was 96.170.2% with respect to original donor hairs (100%). The new hairs obtained from bisected follicles were slightly finer than the donor hairs, although we found no difference in caliber between regenerated hairs derived from the upper (75.378.2%) or lower portion (74.474.1%) (Table 2).

To evaluate the presence of epithelial stem cells in the two portions, we analyzed the expression of known specific markers using IHC (Figure 2). CD200, a recently described marker of bulge stem cells, was detected in the outer root sheath (ORS) of the bulge




TABLE 2. Caliber of Hairs Regenerated After Duplicative Surgery 
Donor Hair Caliber, Mean Percentage +/- Standard Deviation 
Entire follicle 96.1 +/- 0.2 
Upper portion 75.3 +/- 8.2 
Lower portion 74.4 +/- 4.1 
region, as previously shown25 and, to a lesser extent, in the lower portion (arrows). CD34 was expressed in the ORS of the lower portion (arrows), in keeping with its known downregulation in human bulge cells.15,25 The cytokeratin K19 was previously found in the bulge and also in a second region of ORS that may constitute a reservoir of stem cells.19,28,29 In our sections, K19 was consistently expressed in the bulge (arrow) and throughout the upper ORS. A strong signal for the p63 molecule was detected in the ORS of the entire hair shaft and also around the dermal papilla, previously reported to contain only cells with limited growth capacity.24 b1-integrin is considered a putative stem cell marker, because cells with higher levels of b1-integrin showed a higher colony-forming efficiency.11 Stronger immunoreactivity was evident in the ORS, although the entire follicle was labelled with different staining intensities. We then performed IFA on microdissected hairs to confirm these findings (Figure 3A and B). The upper hair (Figure 3A) clearly expressed CD200 and K19 in the ORS of the bulge region (arrows) and p63 and b1-integrin throughout the ORS (arrows). The upper hair (Figure 3A) clearly expressed CD200 and K19 in the ORS of the bulge region (arrows) and p63 and b1-integrin throughout the ORS (arrows). The lower hair (Figure 3B) showed the marked expression of p63 and b1-integrin in the ORS, whereas the K19 signal was virtually negative. Some CD200- positive cells were also detected in the lower portion, although double staining with CD200 and K14 (Figure 3C and D) showed only a partial co-localization of the two molecules (Figure 3D, arrows), suggesting that the positive signal in the lower portion of the follicle might be partially due to cells of the endothelial sheath.

Our screening for putative markers of the epithelial stem cell compartment, performed using IHC and IFA, demonstrated the presence of CD200-, b1-integrin-, and p63-positive cells in both halves of the follicle, whereas a differential


distribution was observed for K19 and CD34 molecules. In particular, K19-positive cells were found localized mainly in the bulge area, although previous reports have provided evidence of the presence of K19-labelled cells in the upper and lower thirds of the hair follicle during the anagen phase. However, a real consensus on the spatial distribution of K19 during the hair cycle has not been achieved, thus providing a possible explanation for our findings. By contrast, CD34-positive cells have been found to be mainly localized in the lower half of the hair, according to previous literature. Our findings about the expression and distribution of epithelial stem cell markers might contribute to identify the role of subsets of cells expressing these molecules on their surface in generating a complete hair. Primary cultures of keratinocytes obtained from the upper and lower portion of the same FU were different in terms of morphological features and proliferation ratio. Bulge-derived cultures formed large colonies (Figure 4A), and mitotic figures were often observed, suggesting a strong proliferative potential. In cultures derived from the lower portion, cell colonies had a smaller diameter (Figure 4A), and elements in cytokinesis were occasionally found. Hair-derived keratinocytes showed greater motility.

Human Hair Follicle Regeneration Following
Amputation and Grafting into the Nude Mouse

Colin A.B. Jahoda,* Roy F. Oliver Amanda J. Reynolds,* James C. Forrester, and Kenneth A. Hornet
"Department of Biological Sciences. University of Durham, Durham. U.K. and Department of Biological Sciences. University of
Dundee. and Department of Surgery, Ninewells Hospital. Dundee, Scotland. U.K

In this study we investigated the capacity of the human hair follicle to regenerate a fiber-forming bulb after its amputation. We removed the bases from terminal follicles from a variety of sites and transplanted the follicles onto athymic mice, either still attached to a skin graft or as subcutaneous implants of individual follicles. External hair growth was observed on the skin grafts, and histology of the follicles revealed restoration of dermal papillae and follicle bulb structures. This result suggests that the capacity of hair follicles to regenerate their lower structures after removal, which was first demonstrated on whisker follicles, may be a general phenomenon. It emphasizes the importance of specific cellular subpopulations within the follicle and the role of dermal-epidermal interactions in adult follicle activities. Key words: hair growth restoration/dermal-epidermal interactions/dermal sheath/transplantation. J Invest Dermatol 107:804-807, 1996

The physiologic regeneration of hair follicles during the adult hair cycle is an extraordinary natural phenomenon. That vibrissa follicles can reform active follicle bulbs after experimental amputation of up to a third of their bases is even more remarkable (Oliver, 1966a, 1966b) given the limited regenerative powers of mammalian systems. This phenomenon has been produced repeatedly with rodent vibrissae, both in situ and when follicles, or parts of follicles, have been transplanted ectopically to the kidney capsule (Oliver, 1966a, 1966b, 1967; Ibrahim and Wright, 1982; Kobayashi and Nishimura, 1989; Jahoda et al, 1992). The key initial event in the process is the formation of a new dermal papilla from the cells of the lower dermal sheath-the mesenchymal cells surrounding the sides of the follicle (Jahoda et al, 1992; Oliver, 1966b). 

The question of whether human follicles have the same potential to regenerate as rodent vibrissa follicles has been the subject of some debate. Many of the positive reports arc anecdotal. Some years ago, apparent human follicle regeneration was demonstrated following split thickness removal of axilla skin to remove sweat glands (Inaba et al, 1979). Some commentators were doubtful, however, because the results were largely based on observations of renewed external hair growth. The alternative explanation put forward was that post-operative fiber production could have been the result of short telogen follicles, within the remaining split thickness skin, reverting to anagen (Montagna, 1980, 1984). Indeed, it was suggested that vibrissa follicles are in some way privileged in their regenerative powers. One recent report describes regeneration of individual human scalp follicle bases after autologous grafting (Kim and Choi, 1995). 

Athymic mice have been used increasingly as recipients for hair growth studies (Gilhar and Krueger, 1987; Van Neste et al, 1987, 1991; Lichti et al, 1993; Scandurro et al, 1995). In the current work, we directly investigated the capacity of human hair follicles to regenerate by transplanting follicles from different human body sites into athymic mice, either as skin grafts or as implanted single follicles. Following removal of follicle bases, dermal papillae and then bulb structures were reformed, and fiber growth was restored. 


MATERIALS AND METHODS

Animals:

Male athymic mice between 3 and 8 mo of age were used as recipients in these experiments. Two strains of nude mice were used. CBA and MF1 (supplied by Harlall Olac. Bicester, U.K.). Animals were kept in a pathogen-free facility until operated upon, and all surgical procedure were performed ill a filtered air flow hood.

Skin and Follicle Grafts

Specimens Skin Specimens were obtained from excised non-neoplastic human skill obtained from routine biopsies. Subjects were Caucasian of variable age and sex. and samples were from head. face. groin, or scrotal sac regions. Skin samples were stored at 4 degree celsius and used between a few hours and 7 d after biopsy.

Two surgical procedures were employed. In the first, small pieces of human skin with follicles still attached were grafted onto nude mouse skin. In the second. follicles were implanted into the mouse subcutaneously.

Only skin from body areas with relatively low follicle density was suitable for skin graft operations, as the aim was to use a small number of well spaced follicles whose positions could be reliably located. Head skin. with a dense population of straight follicles, had to be ruled out for this protocol because of the difficulties in separating individual follicles. Groin or scrotal sac skin (the latter with large follicles well spaced and lying at a shallow angle to the skin) was the preferred donor specimen for graft work. 

Graft Preparation All procedures were performed with sterile instruments in areas cleaned with alcohol wipes. In sterile modified Eagle's medium under a dissecting microscope (Nikon. Kingston Upon Thames. U.K.), skin was gradually cleared of fat and dermal tissue using fine curved iridectomy scissors. Between one and three large anagen follicles were left in place, and the remainder were removed. The chosen follicles were as far apart as possible but away from the edge of the specimens. After interfollicular material had been cleared as near as possible to the epidermis, the perifollicular region was carefully trimmed further (Fig 1a). At this point it was often necessary to cut out much of the sebaceous gland to ensure



that no vellus or telogen follicles remained. Where this proved impossible, the whole pilosebaceous structure was removed. Where two anagen follicles were inseparable and shared a common follicular opening, they were both used. After cleaning, the bases of follicles were cut off with iridectomy scissors, just above the bulb, and then the fibers were plucked. Control skin bad all visible follicles removed, but the uppermost regions of a few pilosebaceous structures were left in place.

For subcutaneous implantation grafts, individual follicles from skin specimens of all body regions were isolated, and surrounding material was , dissected away in saline as described above. In many cases this involved removal of nearly all of the sebaceous gland. The bases of follicles were transected, and the fibers plucked out as described above (Fig 1b). 


Skill Grafting Recipient mice were anesthetized with pentobarbitol [80 mg per kg body weight, Nembutal (Rhone merieux, Harlow, U.K.)] diluted in phosphate-buffered saline, administered intraperitoneally. A piece of skin corresponding to the shape of the graft, but slightly smaller (usually -1 cm2 ) was aseptically removed from the mid-dorsal region of each animal. The graft of skin with amputated follicles was then carefully placed in position. because the dermis had been trimmed, the grafts usually fit neatly at the same depth as the host skin. Occasionally they were sutured in place, but usually it only required strips of Op-Site Johnson & Johnson, Raritan, NJ) to hold the grafts in place. Each experimental animal received a single graft. 

Follicle Implants For subcutaneous grafts, animals were anesthetized as described above, and a small incision was made in the skin. Up to ten individual follicles were then implanted beneath the skin, at the level of the panniculus Calrnosus. The incision was sutured, and covered with Op-Site spray dressing. A variation of this procedure involved the prior establishment of a bed of subcutaneous granulation tissue. For this, a disc of roughened glass (diameter ~1 cm) was inserted into the subcutaneous site 10 d or so prior to the operation. The disc was removed and the amputated follicles were put into the chamber that had been formed.

Grafts were observed at intervals and biopsied from 7 d to 5 mo postoperatively. Specimens were photographed, fixed in formol saline, and processed for routine wax histology. Sections of 8 pm were stained with a combination of Weigert's hematoxylin, Curtis's ponceau S, and Alcian I blue.


RESULTS


The outline of all grafts was easily visible on the host mouse skin, the human skin showing darker pigmentation over time. After 8 week, small external fibers were visible on a number of grafts, always emerging from pre-established positions of the amputated follicle openings. Where two bases were removed 6:0111 inseparable follicles, double fibers were observed externally (Fig 2/a.). Where single follicle bases were amputated, isolated fibers were observed (Fig 2/a). Both pigmented and nonpigmented fibers were observed, but there was no apparent correlation between pigmentation of the inter-adnexial epidermis and the production of pigmented or unpigmented hair fibers. Long-term grafts were biopsied at between 8 week and 5 mo postoperatively. At biopsy it was apparent that some follicles were in anagen, because active bulbs with functional melanocytes were detected beneath the grafts (Fig 2c). Histology confirmed the presence of follicles actively producing hair fibers from hair bulbs with apparently normal dermal papillae and matrices (Fig 3/a.b.c). In the later biopsies, however, the majority of follicles that had produced fiber externally had an appearance somewhere between catagen and telogen (Fig 3d,e). They had shortened somewhat, and the undifferentiated lower follicle epithelium partially surrounded dermal papillae whose cells were condensed and displayed little extracellular space (Fig 3e). In total, just over a third of the experimental follicles (12 of 35) demonstrated lower bulb regeneration and hair growth (Table I). Several other specimens revealed unusual cyst formation. None of the control grafts produced external fibers or showed signs of regeneration when examined histologically.

More information of the events following amputation came from earlier biopsies. At 7 d, changes comparable to those observed in regenerating vibrissa follicles were already visible. The glassy membrane had thickened, and dermal cells had accumulated at the cut base of the follicle in contact with the follicular epidermis (Fig 3.f). At 36 d, a new dermal papilla had formed (Fig 3g). 

At biopsy, the specimens that were grafted subcutaneously for extended periods had an opaque bulbous appearance and had tended to merge or fuse in each other (Fig 4a). This time, however, histology revealed the presence of fibers inside these follicle capsules and of restored papillae and follicle bulbs (Fig 411) in just under a third of the cases (9 of 31; Table I).












DISCUSSION

We have demonstrated that the human hair follicle has a capacity to regenerate a dermal papilla and active bulb region following its amputation. The relatively low success rate may be attributed, in part, to the fact that many of the specimens were not used immediately after biopsy. Our observations support and extend a recent description of regeneration of the bases of human scalp.



Table I. Regeneration of Human Follicles Following
Amputation 
 Gkin Gragt Subcutancous Implants 
No. of animals 25 6 
No. of follicles grafted 35 31 
No. of regenerating follicles 12 9 



follicles grafted onto leg skin (Kim and Choi, 1995). A previous report of hair regeneration following surgery (Inaba et al, 1979) was criticized on the grounds that short telogen follicles may have produced the observed hair growth (Montagna, 1980, 1984). Our procedures Were designed to avoid this possibility. The dissection and tissue removal protocol in both skin grafts and isolated follicles obviated the possibility of the presence of vellus or telogen follicles. Furthermore, hairs were clearly observed to grow from the amputated terminal follicles. This was reinforced by the absence of hair growth in control skin grafts in which residual follicle structures and sebaceous glands were visible from follicles that had been amputated close to the skin surface. Histology revealed that some follicles were in all elongated telogen-like state, suggesting possible restrictions on their capacity to cycle. With the current protocol. the lack of movement Il'light be due to physical constraints of the relatively shallow graft site. In other work involving alopecic human skin grafted onto nude mice (Gilhar and Krueger, 1987; Van Neste et al, 1987, 1991) there was evidence that follicles might cycle, but thicker skin was initially grafted.

Short-term histologic evidence revealed the regeneration sequence. It showed that, as in whisker follicle end bulb regeneration (Oliver, 1966b; .Jahoda et al, 1992), regeneration occurred at the site of amputation without follicle shortening. Concerning the formation ofthe new dermal papilla, although we cannot absolutely rule out the possibility that mouse fibroblasts might have been recruited into dIe new structures, previous histologic evidence in vibrissa follicles shows that the new dermal papillae are formed from the cells of the lower dennal sheath (Oliver, 1966b;Jahoda et al, 1992). that the human follicle dermal sheath consists of two ultrastructurally distinct cell layers (Ito and Sato, 1990; KA Horne, unpublished) We have also noted that smooth muscle actin marking of the dermal sheath is confined to the inner layer Jahoda et al, 1991). The opaque bulbous structures produced by human follicles transplanted subcutaneously in the mouse were histologically similar to the collagen capsules that sorround vibrissa follicles. Therefore, one could surmise chat the outer layer of the human follide dennal sheath is analogous to the protective layer of the vibrissa follicle, whereas the inner layer consists of cells involved in maintenance of the glassy membrane. The inner sheath cells may also perhaps replenish or replace part of the papilla cell population durign the hair cycle.

In this experiment, no attempt was made to establish the level at which regeneration could take place. The question of follicle regeneration has become entangled with the debate about follicle stem cells, and the level at which they reside. Thus, one group has taken the regeneration of follicles removed at the level of the isthmus to imply that stem cells are high up (Inaba and Inaba, 1992), above the generally favored region of the bulge (Cotsarelis et al, 1990). The current observations do not shed any light on this issue, but the new epidermal bulb was clearly induced to form from outer root sheath cells at the level of amputation. The main thrust of our finding is to reinforce the concept that the cellular interactions underpinning the activities of the lower hajr follicle are Likely to involve universal mechanisms. They also highlight the understated role ofthc dermal sheath in follicle activities. Finally, the fact that some of the follicles that regenerated had produced pigmented fibers supports the idea that a reservoir melanocytes is retained in the outer root sheath above the bulb region the follicle throughout the hair cycle (Horikawa et al, 1996). 



REFERENCES


Cocsarclis G. Sun T-T. Lavkcr RM: Label-retaining cells reside in the bulge area of pilosebaceous unit: implications for follicular stem cells, hair cycle and skin carcinogenesis. Cell 61: 1329-1337,1990 

Gilhar A. Krueger GG: Hair growth in scalp grafts from patients with alopecia areata and alopecia universalis grafted onto nude mice. arch Dermatol 123:-l4 -50.1987

Horikawa T. Norris DA. Johnson TW, Zekman T, Dunscomb N. Bennion SD. Jackson RL. Morelli JG: DOPA-negative mclanocytes in the outer root sheath of human hair follicles express premelanosomal antigens, but not melanosomal, antigen or the melanosome-assosiated glyecoproteins tyrosinase, TRP-l. and TRP-2.) Invest Dermatol 106:28-35. 1996

Ibrahim L. Wright EA: A quantitative study of hair growth using mouse .and rat vibrissal follcles. J Embryol exp Morphol 72:209-224.1982

Inaba M. AnthonY J. McKinstry C: Histologic study of the regeneration of axillary hair after removal with subcutaneous shaver J Invest dermatol 72:22-4 -231.1 979

Inaba M, Inaba Y: In: Inaba. M Inaba Y (eds) Human body odor Springer Verlag. Tokyo. 1992

Ito M. Sato Y: Dynamic ultrastructural changes of the connective tissue sheath of human hair follicles during the hair cycle Arch Dermatol Res 282:-434 441, 1990

Jahoda CAB. Horne KA. Mauger A. Bard S. Sengel P: Cellular and extracellular involvement in the regeneration of the rat lower vibrissa follicle. Development 114:887-897. 1992 Jahoda CAB. Horne KA. Mauger A. Bard S. Sengel P: Cellular and extracellular involvement in the regeneraltion of the rat lower vibrissa follicle. Development 114:887-897. 1992

Jahoda CAB. Reynolds AJ. Chaponnier C. Forester JC Gbbiani G: Smooth muscle a actin is a marker for hair follicle dermis in vivo and in vitro. J cell Sci 99:627-636. 1911

KimJC amd choi YC: Regrowth ofgarfted human sCalp hair after removal of the buib. Dermatol Surg 2-4:312-313.1995

Kobayashi K: Nishimura E: Ectopic growth of mouse whiskers from implanting lenghths of plucked vibrissa follicles. J invest Dermatol 92:278-282.1989

Lichti U. Weinberg WC. Goodman L. Ledbetter 5. Dooley TP. Morgan D. Yuspa SH: in vivo regulation of murine hair growth-insight's from grafting defined cell populations onto nude mice.J Invest Dermatol 101:s27-s32, 1993

Montagna wJ: Regeneration of axillary hair. J Invest Dermatol 75:202, 1980

Montanga WJ: Electrolysis and the problem of hair regrowth. Journal of Applied Cosmetology 2:6. 1984

Oliver R.F: Whisker growth after removal of the dermal papilla and lengths of the follicle in the hooded rat J Embryol Exp Morphol 15:331-347. 1966 

Oliver RF: Histological studies of Whisker ,regeneration in the hooded rat by implantation Exp Marpho1 16:231-244,1966

Oliver RF: Ecropic regeneration or whisker growth in the hooded rat by implantation of dermal papillae. J Embryol Exp morphol 17:27-34.1917

Scandurro AB. Wang QZ. Goodman L. Ledbetter S. Dooley TP. Yuspa SH. Lichti U: Immortalized rat whisker dermal papilla cells co-operate with mouse immature hair follicle buds to activate type-IV procollagenase in collagen matrix coculture correlation with ability to promote hair follicle development in nude mouse graft's J Invest Dermatol 105: 177-183. 1995

Van Neste D, De Brouwer B. Dumortier M: Reduced linear hair growth rates of vellus and terminal hairs produced by human balding Scalp grafted onto nude mice. ann Ny Acad Sci 642:-180-482. 1991

Van Neste D. Warnier G. Thulliez. M, Van Hoof F: Human hair follicle grafts onto nude mice: morphological Study. In: Van Neste D. Lachapelle JM. Antoine JL (eds.) Trends in Human Hair Growth and Alopecia Research. Kluwer Academic. Dordrecht. Gormany. 1987. pp '117-131

This document is a scanned copy of a printed document. No warranty is given about the accuracy of the copy. Users should refer to the original published version of the material.

Note: This research paper has been included in this website only for reference purpose.

----------


## justeone

Just to clarify Dr Nigam . That is not me . 
Great thread by the way , we appreciate your informative answer's and quick response time .

----------


## Rogerrabbit

Buuuuuuump!

----------

